#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Перерождение или перевоплощение?

## Андрош

Доброго всем!
Друзья, надеюсь, здесь позволены вопросы от новичков?
В частности, меня интересует разница между понятием "перерождение" в Буддизме и близким термином "перевоплощение", "реинкарнация" (в Индуизме, различных эзотерических учениях)?
Если речь идет о реинкарнации, то параллельно поднимается учение о тонких телах (астральное, ментальное и пр.). Перевоплощающаяся духовная составляющая и обеспечивает сохранение идентичности и преемственность, непрерывность сознания субъекта. 
Насколько мне известно, в буддизме отсутствует понятие душа или дух, которые могут перевоплощаться. Что тогда обеспечивает идентичность сущности?
Если можно, растолкуйте "на пальцах", что, собственно, перевоплощается-перерождается в буддизме? Что формирует собственно "личность"? По простому, без палийских и санскритских терминов...

----------


## Фил

Личность формируется из различных составляющих, которые в свою очередь также являются составными. Личность подвержена изменению и разрушению. Сущности нет. Перерождаться нечему. Продолжается динамический процесс, в которы была включена данная личность. Как свеча зажженная от другой, угасшей свечи. Это "тот-же" огонь или нет?

Тем не менее в народном буддизме есть и душа и будущие жизни. Надо же с чего то начинать.

----------

Алик (08.10.2014), Жека (15.11.2014), Ириша (09.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Если можно, растолкуйте "на пальцах", что, собственно, перевоплощается-перерождается в буддизме? Что формирует собственно "личность"? По простому, без палийских и санскритских терминов...


Поток переживаний перерождается:


> Во время смерти поток умственных переживаний отсекается от чувственных впечатлений тела. Затем из накопленных впечатлений созревают сильнейшие тенденции, которые связывают нас с новым телом, физическим или ментальным.
> 
> Как происходит перерождение?

----------


## Алик

Личность, перерождение и прочее, если по-простому - это умственные конструкции.  Они реальны только для рассудка, их придумавшего.

----------

Фил (08.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Личность, перерождение и прочее, если по-простому - это умственные конструкции.


Для конструкций порожденных и существующих исключительно в уме есть прекрасное древнегреческое слово - фантазия (в противовес явлению - феномену)

----------

Алик (08.10.2014), Дэнни (24.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Личность, перерождение и прочее, если по-простому - это умственные конструкции.  Они реальны только для рассудка, их придумавшего.


Алик, растолкуйте, если можно подробнее данную точку зрения. Исходите из того, что весь проявленный мир - не реален?

----------


## Андрош

> Поток переживаний перерождается:


Aion, спасибо за ссылку. Говоря о предложенном определении, разве нельзя сказать, что "поток информации и опыта, который скрепляется иллюзией «я», перемещаясь из одного обусловленного существования в следующее, собирая впечатления, формирующие следующую жизнь" - и есть "душа"? Возможно, различие только в терминологии?

----------


## Алик

> Алик, растолкуйте, если можно подробнее данную точку зрения. Исходите из того, что весь проявленный мир - не реален?


Пока Вы просто отражаете этот проявленный мир, нет ничего нереального. Но, когда подключается рассудочное "я, мне, мое" , начинаются иллюзии. Иллюзии рождаются мышлением , придумавшим, что "хорошо и плохо, добро и зло , я и остальной мир" существуют сами по себе.

----------

Фил (08.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Алик, растолкуйте, если можно подробнее данную точку зрения. Исходите из того, что весь проявленный мир - не реален?


Что значит "реален"?
Реально ли сновидение или нет?

----------

Жека (15.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Говоря коротко - нечему воплощаться. Круг рождений и смертей производится от бесчисленных проявлений жажды цеплянием и становлением.

Иначе говоря, на поле чувствования, засеиваются семена жажды, из которых прорастают ростки цепляния, из которых образуются побеги становления, а на них произрастают цветы рождения, дающие плоды страданий.

Никакой же сущности, которая бы перевоплощалась от рождения к рождению - не найти.

----------

Hang Gahm (10.10.2014), Pedma Kalzang (08.10.2014), Жека (15.11.2014), Ириша (09.10.2014), Фил (08.10.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Говоря о предложенном определении, разве нельзя сказать, что "поток информации и опыта, который скрепляется иллюзией «я», перемещаясь из одного обусловленного существования в следующее, собирая впечатления, формирующие следующую жизнь" - и есть "душа"? Возможно, различие только в терминологии?


Нельзя сказать.

----------


## Андрош

> Говоря коротко - нечему воплощаться. Круг рождений и смертей производится от бесчисленных проявлений жажды цеплянием и становлением.
> 
> Иначе говоря, на поле чувствования, засеиваются семена жажды, из которых прорастают ростки цепляния, из которых образуются побеги становления, а на них произрастают цветы рождения, дающие плоды страданий.
> Никакой же сущности, которая бы перевоплощалась от рождения к рождению - не найти.


Я надеюсь никого не оскорбить своим невежеством, но хотелось бы придти к непротиворечивым определениям, не порождающим все новые и новые вопросы.
Например, где находится это "поле чувствования"? Что является его носителем (напрашивается вывод о индивидуальной душе, уж извините)? Кем засеиваются "семена жажды"? Это сознательная чья-то воля?
"Плоды страданий", о которых вы говорите, прорастают только в данном проявленном мире? Если воплощение - в высших мирах, то страдания нет?
Что тогда все же определяет идентичность при следующем воплощении? И, если нет носителя опыта прежних воплощений, то в чем вообще их смысл?




> Никакой же сущности, которая бы перевоплощалась от рождения к рождению - не найти.


Хорошо, можно поставить вопрос по другому. Что является связующим звеном между предыдущим и последующим воплощениями?

----------

Балдинг (08.05.2018)

----------


## Андрош

> Нельзя сказать.


Извините, хотелось бы более аргументированный ответ... Почему нельзя?

----------


## Андрош

> Пока Вы просто отражаете этот проявленный мир, нет ничего нереального. Но, когда подключается рассудочное "я, мне, мое" , начинаются иллюзии. Иллюзии рождаются мышлением , придумавшим, что "хорошо и плохо, добро и зло , я и остальной мир" существуют сами по себе.





> Что значит "реален"?
> Реально ли сновидение или нет?


Я не философ, но житейская логика подсказывает, что если сознание отдельных индивидуумов "отражает" тот или иной предмет одинаково, то он объективно существует. Говоря проще, если мы видим одинаково какой-либо предмет, например, цветок розы (т.е. он "отражается" в нашем сознании одинаково и мы также одинаково идентифицируем запах розы), то можно говорить о том, что этот предмет "объективно существует". Стопроцентный солипсизм - весьма уязвим для критики...
Исходя из этого определения, можно сказать, что сны реальны только для сновидца. И так далее.

----------


## Фил

> Я не философ, но житейская логика подсказывает, что если сознание отдельных индивидуумов "отражает" тот или иной предмет одинаково, то он объективно существует. Говоря проще, если мы видим одинаково какой-либо предмет, например, цветок розы (т.е. он "отражается" в нашем сознании одинаково и мы также одинаково идентифицируем запах розы), то можно говорить о том, что этот предмет "объективно существует". Стопроцентный солипсизм - весьма уязвим для критики...
> Исходя из этого определения, можно сказать, что сны реальны только для сновидца. И так далее.


Ну почему же Вы не философ?
Это называется интресубъективная инвариантность (или "большинство ошибаться не может")

Больше половины населения РФ "отражает" Единого Бога Иисуса Христа и он для них "объективно существует".
Не то что бы они в него верят или не-верят. Бог для верующего человека - это реальность.

Почему для Вас нет?

Цветок розы на который смотрите Вы и возможно еще человек 30 прохожих - для Вас реален.
Реален ли он для жителей другого города, которые его не видят, которые не знают о Вас и Вашем существовании?

Если Вы чувствуете запах розы, а у другого человека - насморк, реален ли запах розы?
Если Вы видите красную розу, а у другого человека черно-белое зрение, какого цвета роза?
Если Вы видите две красных розы, а художник, который различает тысячи оттенков говорит, что они разного цвета, кто прав?

----------

Алик (09.10.2014), Кузьмич (26.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

Еще Вам для размышления.
Если Вы наблюдаете какое-то явление в одиночестве - оно реально или нет.
(именно поэтому дети дергают родителей за рукав и кричат "папа смотри какой трамвай", "папа смотри какой самолет".
Они умножают интерсубъективную инвариантность. Иначе реальность для них не существует.
Но некоторые дети так не делают)

----------

Алик (09.10.2014), Кузьмич (26.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Но хотелось бы придти к непротиворечивым определениям, не порождающим все новые и новые вопросы.


 Избежать бесконечного регресса вопросов возможно только при наличии некоего объективного референта, критерия истины, "центра авторизации": Бога, Логоса (причины, закона), Перво-слога ОМ.

Иначе ничего не получится  :Smilie: 
Придется остановится на какой-то догме.
В результате, Вы получите набор догм, согласующихся между собой и окружающими явлениями.
Только и всего.

----------

Алик (09.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Извините, хотелось бы более аргументированный ответ... Почему нельзя?


А я тоже не знаю, почему нельзя.
По моему - можно.
Но сказать можно вообще, все что угодно.

----------


## Фил

> Например, где находится это "поле чувствования"? Что является его носителем (напрашивается вывод о индивидуальной душе, уж извините)


Само же и является.
Что является носителем электромагнитного поля?




> ? Кем засеиваются "семена жажды"? Это сознательная чья-то воля?


Если происходит какое-то явления, то оно обязательно происходит по чьей-то сознательной воле?
Кто засеивает семена сорняков?




> Что тогда все же определяет идентичность при следующем воплощении?


Вы можете ответить хотя бы на вопрос 
"Что определяет Вашу идентичность сейчас?"
не забегая в следующие воплощения




> И, если нет носителя опыта прежних воплощений, то в чем вообще их смысл?


Смысла нет.





> Хорошо, можно поставить вопрос по другому. Что является связующим звеном между предыдущим и последующим воплощениями?


Гандхаба

----------


## Андрош

> Избежать бесконечного регресса вопросов возможно только при наличии некоего объективного референта, критерия истины, "центра авторизации": Бога, Логоса (причины, закона), Перво-слога ОМ.
> 
> Иначе ничего не получится 
> Придется остановится на какой-то догме.
> В результате, Вы получите набор догм, согласующихся между собой и окружающими явлениями.
> Только и всего.


Т.е. вы не принимаете такте понятие, как эволюция? Поскольку эволюция предполагает принять что-то не "согласующихся между собой и окружающими явлениями".
Кроме того, душевный комфорт каждого человеческого существа зависит от построения более-менее осмысленной системы миропонимания. Дает ли буддийская философия возможность иметь такую систему? Или факт отсутствия "некоего объективного референта" может предложить лишь увлекательное путешествие по волнам фантазий индивидуального ума?

----------


## Андрош

> Само же и является.
> Что является носителем электромагнитного поля?


Это вопрос к физикам. Не факт, что электромагнитные волны гуляют по пустоте. Есть разные теории, освещение которых выходит далеко за пределы возможностей данного форума.




> Если происходит какое-то явления, то оно обязательно происходит по чьей-то сознательной воле?
> Кто засеивает семена сорняков?


Разве нет? Семена сорняков не берутся ниоткуда  :Smilie: 





> Вы можете ответить хотя бы на вопрос 
> "Что определяет Вашу идентичность сейчас?"
> не забегая в следующие воплощения


Идентичность личности состоит из преемственности памяти, опыта, стереотипов восприятия и пр. 





> Смысла нет.


А в чем вообще есть смысл?




> Гандхаба


Извините, "языками не владею, ваше благородие" (с)   :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. вы не принимаете такте понятие, как эволюция? Поскольку эволюция предполагает принять что-то не "согласующихся между собой и окружающими явлениями".


Я не совсем понял вопрос.
Вы считаете что эволюция - это некий прогресс в сторону совершенства?





> Кроме того, душевный комфорт каждого человеческого существа зависит от построения более-менее осмысленной системы миропонимания.


Да ладно каждого? Душевный комфорт алкоголика зависит от наличия бутылки.
Коллекционера - от сохранности коллекции.





> Дает ли буддийская философия возможность иметь такую систему?


Буддийская философия - нет. А вот поскольку буддизмов много - то соответствующий буддизм себе найти сможете.





> Или факт отсутствия "некоего объективного референта" может предложить лишь увлекательное путешествие по волнам фантазий индивидуального ума?


А факт его наличия что-то изменит?

----------

Жека (26.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это вопрос к физикам. Не факт, что электромагнитные волны гуляют по пустоте. Есть разные теории, освещение которых выходит далеко за пределы возможностей данного форума.


Вот именно, что есть разные теории.
И какую выбрать?




> Разве нет? Семена сорняков не берутся ниоткуда


Что нет?
Семена берутся из других сорняков.
А кто их посеял? Ветер?
Это не "кто"






> Идентичность личности состоит из преемственности памяти, опыта, стереотипов восприятия и пр.


Вы сейчас точно-такой же как 10 лет назад?
Как 20 лет назад?
Как 1 минуту назад?

Ваши стереотипы, наклонности - не меняются?
Если у Вы что-то забудете - это будете не Вы?
Вы помните абсолютно всю Вашу жизнь с рождения?





> А в чем вообще есть смысл?


Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос "в чем", нужно сначала ответить на вопрос
"Есть ли вообще смысл?"





> Извините, "языками не владею, ваше благородие" (с)


Это тот случай, когда это неважно.
Вы спросили, "что является связующим звеном".
В буддизме это называется "гандхаба".
Как это назвать - совершенно неважно.
Бубуська, кукуська, блямкалка, неведомая херня.

Слово служит исключительно для ответа на вопрос.

----------

Алик (09.10.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Я не философ, но житейская логика подсказывает, что если сознание отдельных индивидуумов "отражает" тот или иной предмет одинаково, то он объективно существует. Говоря проще, если мы видим одинаково какой-либо предмет, например, цветок розы (т.е. он "отражается" в нашем сознании одинаково и мы также одинаково идентифицируем запах розы), то можно говорить о том, что этот предмет "объективно существует". Стопроцентный солипсизм - весьма уязвим для критики...
> Исходя из этого определения, можно сказать, что сны реальны только для сновидца. И так далее.


На эту тему есть анекдот: 
Жалобная книга в небольшом курортном испанском отеле. АМЕРИКАНЦЫ: Ужасный отель. Здесь в лифтах накурено! РУССКИЕ: Странный отель. В лифтах почему-то запрещается ездить в смокинге. Так и написано всюду: "NO SMOKING! ". Хорошо, хоть курить можно! 
Это я к тому, что даже одинаковые слова воспринимаются разными рассудками по-разному, что уж говорить о более сложных вещах. 
Есть хорошая притча из книги  "Посыпание Будды пеплом" дзен-мастера Сунг Сана:
Рассказ о Мунк Ик.  Жил некогда великий Дзен Мастер, по имени Поп Ан Мунк Ик. Он основал многие храмы, дал 63 трансмиссии своим последователям и был Первым Патриархом в школе Дзен Поп АН. Когда Мунк Ик был учеником Дзен Мастера На Хана, он прославился своей исключительной памятью: читал наизусть многие сутры слово в слово, много медитировал и его ум стал ясным. Обычно, тем кто спрашивал его об истине, он говорил: «Все три мира, все Дхармы и все Будды созданы одним лишь умом». В это время в Китае, странствующие монахи, освободившие себя от всех привязанностей, путешествовали от монастыря к монастырю, от Мастера к Мастеру, как облака по небу. И не мешали им никакие барьеры. Одно время Мунк Ику нравились эти монахи и их образ жизни. Однажды он, решившись последовать их примеру, пришёл к На Хану и сказал: «Я пришёл попрощаться, Мастер. Собираюсь с этого времени вести жизнь без препятствий. Поэтому, я завтра оставляю вас». Мастер слегка поднял брови и сказал: «Прекрасно, иди, если ты думаешь, что готов к такой жизни». Мунк Ик сказал: «О! Я вполне готов». «Ладно, — сказал Мастер — позволь мне проверить тебя, просто удостовериться. Ты часто говоришь, что вся Вселенная создана одним лишь умом. Посмотри вон туда, в сад. Видишь большие валуны?» «Да». «Скажи мне тогда, они внутри твоего ума или снаружи?» Без малейшего колебания Мунк Ик ответил: «Конечно, они в моем уме. Как может что-нибудь быть снаружи?» Мастер хмыкнул и сказал: «В таком случае, иди и выспись хорошенько. Твое завтрашнее путешествие обещает быть тяжёлым, со всеми этими валунами в твоем уме». Мунк Ик вспыхнул от смущения и замешательства, и опустил глаза. Помолчав, Мастер сказал: «Пытаясь понять, ты уподобляешься человеку, которому снится, будто он видит. Истина — прямо перед тобой. Она жива и бесконечно велика. Как могут человеческие слова вместить её?» Мунк Ик низко поклонился и сказал: «Мастер, пожалуйста, научите меня. Я не понимаю». Мастер сказал: «Сейчас ты не понимаешь. Это непонимание есть земля, солнце, звёзды и вся Вселенная». Как только Мунк Ик услышал такие слова, его ум распахнулся. Он опять поклонился и сказал: «Ах, Мастер, что ещё не готово сейчас?» Внезапно Мастер закричал: «Мунк Ик!» Мунк в ответ крикнул: «Да!» «Очень хорошо, — сказал Мастер — теперь, когда ты готов, можешь идти».

----------

Ometoff (29.08.2015), Жека (26.10.2014), Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Вы считаете что эволюция - это некий прогресс в сторону совершенства?


Да, именно.





> Да ладно каждого? Душевный комфорт алкоголика зависит от наличия бутылки.
> Коллекционера - от сохранности коллекции.


Не соглашусь. Несмотря на многих субъектов с синдромом доминирующей идеи, такой как бутылка, коллекция, футбол и пр. все же большинство задумывается хоть иногда о смысле того, что происходит вокруг и о смысле собственного пребывания в этой системе координат. По Фрейду, страх смерти толкает людей на построение системы миропонимания (в которой, как правило, смерти нет)




> Буддийская философия - нет. А вот поскольку буддизмов много - то соответствующий буддизм себе найти сможете.


В чем же тогда мудрость Просветленного? Может, тогда проще самому придумать себе религию? Или просто верить в фей и эльфов, как в голливудских фильмах?




> А факт его наличия что-то изменит?


Конечно. Наличия критерия истины дает в руки компас.

----------

Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Вот именно, что есть разные теории. И какую выбрать?


Это не объект выбора, это объект исследования для физиков. И продвижение в этом знании есть часть общей эволюции.





> Семена берутся из других сорняков.


А откуда взялись другие сорняки? И вообще, что было раньше, курица или яйцо?  :Wink: 




> Вы сейчас точно-такой же как 10 лет назад?
> Как 20 лет назад?
> Как 1 минуту назад?


Правильный вопрос не "такой же", а "тот же"? Правильный ответ - да. 





> Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос "в чем", нужно сначала ответить на вопрос
> "Есть ли вообще смысл?"


Хорошо. Есть ли вообще смысл?  :Smilie: 






> неведомая херня.


Хорошая версия. Я тоже к ней склоняюсь. Но повторюсь все же: в чем тогда мудрость Просветленного? Вещать "неведомую херню"?

----------


## Фил

> Да, именно.


Статистика появления и исчезновения видов показывает, что это не так.
И эволюция вполне может быть случайностью.





> Не соглашусь. Несмотря на многих субъектов с синдромом доминирующей идеи, такой как бутылка, коллекция, футбол и пр. все же большинство задумывается хоть иногда о смысле того, что происходит вокруг и о смысле собственного пребывания в этой системе координат. По Фрейду, страх смерти толкает людей на построение системы миропонимания (в которой, как правило, смерти нет)


Ну вот, уже не "каждый"  :Smilie: 
А если подсчитать, то возможно получится, что вообще "немногие"





> В чем же тогда мудрость Просветленного? Может, тогда проще самому придумать себе религию? Или просто верить в фей и эльфов, как в голливудских фильмах?


Тому, кому это проще, то несомненно так и делает. 
Вы считаете что это неправильно?





> Конечно. Наличия критерия истины дает в руки компас.


Критерий истины либо требует доказательства, тогда это не критерий истины сам по себе.
Либо он принимается на веру.
Тогда это - догма.

----------


## Фил

> Это не объект выбора, это объект исследования для физиков. И продвижение в этом знании есть часть общей эволюции.


В настоящий момент, существуют различные физические теории противоречащие друг-другу и не противоречащие реальности.
Какая из них правильная?
Продвижение куда? Что есть конечный пункт?
Движение - согласен.
Броуновское, например. Или движение частиц раскаленного газа.
Это движение куда? 





> А откуда взялись другие сорняки? И вообще, что было раньше, курица или яйцо?


От других растений.
Растения тоже откуда-то взялись.





> Правильный вопрос не "такой же", а "тот же"? Правильный ответ - да.


Вы серьезно тот-же что и 10 лет назад?
Вы ничему не научились, ничего не сделали, не получили никакого опыта, впечатлений?
Даже мумия меняется, что уж говорить о живом человеке.





> Хорошо. Есть ли вообще смысл?


Нет. Все явления безсамостны, обусловлены и подвержены прекращению.
Смысл, как некая безусловная сущность - невозможен.





> Хорошая версия. Я тоже к ней склоняюсь. Но повторюсь все же: в чем тогда мудрость Просветленного? Вещать "неведомую херню"?


Вещать неведомую херню нельзя. Потому что она неведома и потому что она - херня.
Указать направление можно.

----------

Жека (26.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> В настоящий момент, существуют различные физические теории противоречащие друг-другу и не противоречащие реальности.


Не реальности, а представлению о реальности на данном этапе. А представление о реальности эволюционирует на основе опыта.




> Вы серьезно тот-же что и 10 лет назад?
> Вы ничему не научились, ничего не сделали, не получили никакого опыта, впечатлений?


Вы пытаетесь меня запутать, смешивая понятия "тот же" и "такой же"? Или для вас самого разница между этими понятиями не очевидна?




> Нет. Все явления безсамостны, обусловлены и подвержены прекращению.
> Смысл, как некая безусловная сущность - невозможен.


Эти утверждения надо "принимать на веру"?





> Указать направление можно.


Где направление? Следуя вашей логике, и направление будет иллюзией вашего обусловленного ума...

----------


## Андрош

> И эволюция вполне может быть случайностью.


Я под эволюцией понимаю развитие в самом широком смысле. А не только в дарвиновском.
Разве стремление и движению буддиста к просветлению - это не эволюция?




> Критерий истины либо требует доказательства, тогда это не критерий истины сам по себе.
> Либо он принимается на веру.
> Тогда это - догма.


А вы считаете, что без "веры" можно вообще обойтись? Разве вы сами буддийские принципы не принимаете "на веру"?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Не реальности, а представлению о реальности на данном этапе. А представление о реальности эволюционирует на основе опыта.


Т.е. до сих пор за всю историю человечества ни один человек так и не наблюдал реальность?
Вы только что ведь ведь говорили, что объективная реальность - это факт.





> Вы пытаетесь меня запутать, смешивая понятия "тот же" и "такой же"? Или для вас самого разница между этими понятиями не очевидна?


Нет, не пытаюсь запутать. Наверное я Вас не так понял.
А в чем, по Вашему разница между "тот же" и "такой же"?





> Эти утверждения надо "принимать на веру"?


 Нет, конечно.
Не надо ничего принимать на веру.
В том числе и утверждение о том, что не надо ничего принимать на веру.





> Где направление? Следуя вашей логике, и направление будет иллюзией вашего обусловленного ума...


Если следовать логике, то мы закончим либо бесконечным регрессом вопросов либо тупиком.
Это как раз пример.

----------


## Фил

> Я под эволюцией понимаю развитие в самом широком смысле. А не только в дарвиновском.
> Разве стремление и движению буддиста к просветлению - это не эволюция?


Если буддист стремится к чему бы то ни было, даже к просветлению, это уже не  буддист.




> А вы считаете, что без "веры" можно вообще обойтись? Разве вы сами буддийские принципы не принимаете "на веру"?


 Можно. Потому что любому утверждению, принимаемому "на веру" можно противопоставить противоположное.
И выбрать из них "правильное" будет невозможно, поскольку ни то ни другое не основано ни на чем.
Если я что-то принимаю "на веру", то исключительно для практического существования здесь.
Например, верить в то, что завтра я пойду на работу и сегодня надо почистить ботинки.
Иначе мне пришлось бы ходить в грязной обуви.

Напротив, можно наблюдать явления, не принимая их на веру.

----------


## Андрош

> Если буддист стремится к чему бы то ни было, даже к просветлению, это уже не  буддист.


А в чем тогда цель?
И как же со стремлением жить по буддийским правилам? Это же тоже "стремление"?




> Если я что-то принимаю "на веру", то исключительно для практического существования здесь.


О, сразу очевидно, что на таких принципах не построить ни одну этическую систему. 




> Т.е. до сих пор за всю историю человечества ни один человек так и не наблюдал реальность?
> Вы только что ведь ведь говорили, что объективная реальность - это факт.


Есть разные срезы одной и той же реальности. Сейчас передо мной стоит чашка с чаем. От того, что я не знаю его молекулярного состава и не наблюдаю броуновского движения молекул компонентов - чай не перестает быть реальностью.

----------

Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Ириша

> Я не философ, но житейская логика подсказывает, что если сознание отдельных индивидуумов "отражает" тот или иной предмет одинаково, то он объективно существует..


А кто воспринимает этих индивидуумов? Кто воспринимает других людей  которые видят как и вы?

----------


## Ириша

Конечный пункт восприятия всего вокруг вы или не вы?

----------


## Андрош

> Конечный пункт восприятия всего вокруг вы или не вы?


Хм... О каком "конечном пункте" речь? Это какой-то софизм (в смысле навязать собеседнику какие-то надуманные определения, которые он должен объяснять)...

----------


## Фил

> А в чем тогда цель?


Чья цель?
Цель стрелка в тире - мишень.
Цель пилота гражданской авиации - аэропорт назначения.
Продолжать можно долго.
Это я к тому, что телеологии в буддизме нет.




> И как же со стремлением жить по буддийским правилам? Это же тоже "стремление"?


Если это стремление -  то это стремление.
Можно просто жить по буддийским правилам, без стремления.




> О, сразу очевидно, что на таких принципах не построить ни одну этическую систему.


"Братьев Карамазовых" читали?
"Что ж это, если Бога нет - то значит все дозволено?!" 




> Есть разные срезы одной и той же реальности. Сейчас передо мной стоит чашка с чаем. От того, что я не знаю его молекулярного состава и не наблюдаю броуновского движения молекул компонентов - чай не перестает быть реальностью.


 Что такое в таком случае "реальность"?
Можно только утверждать что "чай - это чай" (тавтология, самоопределение)
Если говорить о том, что чай передо мной - это реальность, возникает бесконечная череда вопросов о том, что такое реальность.

Это Вам к вопросу о том, что такое "гандхаба". Гандхаба - это гандхаба.

Кстати, никто кроме Вас эту чашку чая не видит.
А Вы почему то решили, что это - реальность  :Smilie: 
Значит реальность не всегда интерсубъективная инвариантность?

----------

Жека (26.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Это я к тому, что телеологии в буддизме нет.


А что есть в буддизме?



> "Братьев Карамазовых" читали?
> "Что ж это, если Бога нет - то значит все дозволено?!"


Применительно к нашему разговору я бы сказал по другому. "На веру" можно принять любую теорию "для практической жизни", как вы пишете. Например,
воровские "понятия". И жить по ним.




> Если говорить о том, что чай передо мной - это реальность, возникает бесконечная череда вопросов о том, что такое реальность.


Отвечу вашей же цитатой.
Если следовать логике, то мы закончим либо бесконечным регрессом вопросов либо тупиком.
Это как раз пример. 
А значит, и дальнейший разговор бесполезен.

----------

Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Андрош, двенадцать звеньев возникновения и прекращения всего находятся во всем. Все это и есть проявление закона взаимообусловленности.
Разные рождения и смерти связаны становлением. Вы настойчиво используете слово "воплощение", а оно может запутать, словно что-то действительно "воплощается". Условно, можно сказать, что становление воплощается в рождении.

----------

Жека (26.10.2014), Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> А что есть в буддизме?


Весак, например (календарный праздник)




> Применительно к нашему разговору я бы сказал по другому. "На веру" можно принять любую теорию "для практической жизни", как вы пишете. Например, воровские "понятия". И жить по ним.


Но Вы же в курсе, что некоторые именно так и делают?
Принимают воровские понятия и живут по ним.
Так и есть.





> Отвечу вашей же цитатой.
> Если следовать логике, то мы закончим либо бесконечным регрессом вопросов либо тупиком.
> Это как раз пример. 
> А значит, и дальнейший разговор бесполезен.


Не сдавайтесь!

----------


## Андрош

> Разные рождения и смерти связаны становлением. Вы настойчиво используете слово "воплощение"...


Вот, можно с этого места поподробнее? Что такое "становление"?

----------


## Фил

> Вот, можно с этого места поподробнее? Что такое "становление"?


Когда что-то становится чем-то.
Семечко - цветком.
Ребенок - взрослым - стариком - прахом и т.д.
Нет ничего застывшего, все всегда чем-то становится.

Платон считал, что идеи (эйдос, ιδέες) - не подвержены становлению.
Сейчас мы имеем платонизм не только в виде христианства, но в виде вообще "официальной" духовной доктрины человечества. Причем не только на Западе но и на Востоке тоже.

Буддизм корродирует под действием платонизма.

----------


## Андрош

> Весак, например (календарный праздник)
> ...
> Не сдавайтесь!


О, спасибо за пожелание! А то прям слова булгаковского Воланда лезут на ум: "Что же это у вас, чего ни хватишься, ничего [в буддизме] нет!"

----------

Доня (28.08.2015), Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> если сознание отдельных индивидуумов


Прежде чем Вы узнаете об "отдельных индивидуумах" - происходит различающая работа сознания. То есть все эти отдельные индивидуумы - связаны. Конкретно, они связаны жаждой, цеплянием и становлением. Всего два зеркала создают бесчисленную череду отражений. Эхо многократно повторяет то, что Вы крикнете. 

То, что некоторые идеи повторяются в разных условиях мы можем называть "объективностью". Но это не значит, что за пределами "объективного" ничего нет вовсе. Просто ум привык игнорировать то, что не считает значимым. Так и попадают существа в щель становления в определенном уделе существования, с неразвитой способностью увидеть что-либо помимо этой узкой щели.

----------

Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Буддизм корродирует под действием платонизма.


Сами же говорите: что-то становится чем-то постоянно. 
Ок, вернемся к конкретным "школьным" вопросам...
Буддизм отрицает существование сознания между перерождениями?

----------

Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вот, можно с этого места поподробнее? Что такое "становление"?


Ищите анализ взаимозависимого возникновения. Это познакомит Вас с вопросом. Видеть же становление - значит реализовать глубочайшую мудрость Татхагаты. 
Если для Вас убедительна идея квантовой механики, то становление это что-то вроде редукции волновой функции. Нечто вроде фильтра. В бытовом смысле это вхождение в двери определенного рождения. Но рассматривать нужно все 12 звеньев, чтобы хотя бы немного проникнуть в эту запредельную уму реальность.

----------

Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Ириша

> Хм... О каком "конечном пункте" речь? Это какой-то софизм (в смысле навязать собеседнику какие-то надуманные определения, которые он должен объяснять)...


Ни чего не навязывается , а всего лишь был задан вопрос. Кто воспринимает других людей которые подтверждают вам существование объективной реальности.

----------


## Андрош

> То есть все эти отдельные индивидуумы - связаны.


Да, в индуизме, например, все индивидуальные сознания являются эманациями Сверхсознания, т.е. Бога. Это и является связующей силой. На самом деле - мы все ОДНО, лишь флуктуации в едином океане сознания.

----------


## Фил

> Сами же говорите: что-то становится чем-то постоянно. 
> Ок, вернемся к конкретным "школьным" вопросам...
> Буддизм отрицает существование сознания между перерождениями?


Сознания не отрицает.
Памяти - увы.
А что есть сознание без памяти?
Хотя путем медитации можно это состояние попробовать почувствовать.

----------


## Фил

> Да, в индуизме, например, все индивидуальные сознания являются эманациями Сверхсознания, т.е. Бога. Это и является связующей силой. На самом деле - мы все ОДНО, лишь флуктуации в едином океане сознания.


 А Вы пытаетесь выяснить, какая религия более "правильная"?
Религия - это традиция, она не может быть правильной или неправильной.
Другое дело, выбрать набор догм себе по вкусу.
Хотя опять таки, индуисты ничего не выбирают.
Есть такая поговорка, индуистами не становятся, индуистами - рождаются.
Раньше казалась мне ксенофобской, теперь - нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, в индуизме, например, все индивидуальные сознания являются эманациями Сверхсознания, т.е. Бога. Это и является связующей силой. На самом деле - мы все ОДНО, лишь флуктуации в едином океане сознания.


В Буддизме нет никакого сверхсознания, нет и его эманаций. Буддисты основываются на прямом исследовании ума, а не на чьих-то авторитетных высказываниях.
И если Вы будете исследовать тот ум, который прямо перед Вами, Вы обнаружите, что сознание представляет собой бесчисленные акты различения (узнавания), и не проявляют вовсе ничего. Иначе говоря, нет сознающего, нет сознаваемого. Их можно сконструировать на основе актов сознавания и это конструирование действительно происходит и обнаруживается (называется этот процесс намарупа или имяформа, и он тесно связан с конструированием опор восприятия и контакта опор со сферами восприятия). 

И если фразу "флуктуации в едином океане сознания" еще можно принять, как отражающую реальность, то "мы все ОДНО" - не стоит даже всерьез рассматривать. Ведь "мы все" существуем исключительно благодаря самообособлению. Без самообособления нельзя говорить ни о чем "одном". 

Да, некоторые мыслители могут считать, что я это что-то отделившееся от бога и цель этого я преодолеть это отделение, вернуться к богу, слиться с абсолютом.

Однако буддизм идет дальше, глубже, и обнаруживает, что нет никакого абсолюта, от которого что-то может отделиться и с которым может что-то слиться. 

Условно говоря, если представить ум подобным воде, то природа ума (природа Будды) подобна мокроте воды. Ни одна капля воды не может отделиться от мокроты и не может слиться с мокротой.

----------

Алик (09.10.2014), Доня (28.08.2015), Жека (26.10.2014), Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Другое дело, выбрать набор догм себе по вкусу.


В таком случае, что формирует это наш "вкус"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сами же говорите: что-то становится чем-то постоянно. 
> Ок, вернемся к конкретным "школьным" вопросам...
> Буддизм отрицает существование сознания между перерождениями?


Сознание находится гораздо раньше в цепи возникновения, чем рождение. 
Сознание подобно бесчисленному песку в бесконечной пустыне. Из множества песчинок могут конструироваться формы, эти формы могут распадаться. 
Рождение это уже предпоследнее, одиннадцатое звено. Сознание - это третье звено.

----------


## Андрош

> Да, некоторые мыслители могут считать, что я это что-то отделившееся от бога и цель этого я преодолеть это отделение, вернуться к богу, слиться с абсолютом.
> Однако буддизм идет *дальше, глубже, и обнаруживает*, что нет никакого абсолюта, от которого что-то может отделиться и с которым может что-то слиться.


Сразу хочу уточнить: каким образом буддизм *обнаружил*, что нет Абсолюта?

----------

Aion (09.10.2014), Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> В таком случае, что формирует это наш "вкус"?


Все что формирует Вашу личность.
Культура, воспитание, окружение, бесчисленное множество обстоятельств и деталей.

----------


## Андрош

> Сознание подобно бесчисленному песку в бесконечной пустыне. Из множества песчинок могут конструироваться формы.


Разве это не то же, что я чуть выше писал другими словами: флуктуации в едином океане сознания...? А бесконечная пустыня для вас не Абсолют?

----------


## Фил

> Сразу хочу уточнить: каким образом буддизм *обнаружил*, что нет Абсолюта?


Вы очень наблюдательный.
Вот это как раз и догма, основанная на всеведении Будды.

----------


## Андрош

> Все что формирует Вашу личность.
> Культура, воспитание, окружение, бесчисленное множество обстоятельств и деталей.


Да, конечно, это важно. Но в вопросе был скрытый намек на опыт и наработки прошлых воплощений. "Намек", потому что вы же отрицаете оные...

----------


## Андрош

> Вот это как раз и догма, основанная на всеведении Будды.


Значит все же это надо типа "принять на веру"?

----------


## Фил

> Да, конечно, это важно. Но в вопросе был скрытый намек на опыт и наработки прошлых воплощений. "Намек", потому что вы же отрицаете оные...


 Ой, ну с практической точки зрения, какая разница, что на Вас повлияло?
Может быть на то, что мне нравится определенная музыка повлияло то, что я в возрасте 5 лет в какой-то день споткнулся о корень дерева в лесу. На данный момент, это та же самая прошлая жизнь, о которой я не помню ничего и не знаю ничего.

----------


## Фил

> Значит все же это надо типа "принять на веру"?


А не знаю. Won Soeng так уверенно говорит, как будто сам там был, в Бесконечной Пустыне.
А меня Бог обделил Верой.

----------

Альбина (09.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Ой, ну с практической точки зрения, какая разница, что на Вас повлияло?
> Может быть на то, что мне нравится определенная музыка повлияло то, что я в возрасте 5 лет в какой-то день споткнулся о корень дерева в лесу. На данный момент, это та же самая прошлая жизнь, о которой я не помню ничего и не знаю ничего.


С практической точки зрения это способствует формированию более полной картины миропонимания. Например, объясняет, почему люди рождаются в разных условиях и с разными способностями. Кто-то от рождения одаренный музыкант, потому что он в прошлой жизни упорно занимался музыкой, к примеру...

----------


## Андрош

> А меня Бог обделил Верой.


Не прибедняйтесь. Вы же *верите*, что Бога нет. А верить в его отсутствие, как многие считают, надо гораздо сложнее, чем в существование... :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> С практической точки зрения это способствует формированию более полной картины миропонимания. Например, объясняет, почему люди рождаются в разных условиях и с разными способностями. Кто-то от рождения одаренный музыкант, потому что он в прошлой жизни упорно занимался музыкой, к примеру...


Знаете, я как то раз слышал такую фразу в контексте ответа на вопрос.
"До сих пор это доподлинно не известно, но правда есть вот такое объяснение.
Оно не очень хорошее, но лучше не очень хорошее объяснение, чем вообще - никакого".

Я отношусь к тем людям, которым лучше никакого объяснения, чем не очень хорошее  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Не прибедняйтесь. Вы же *верите*, что Бога нет. А верить в его отсутствие, как многие считают, надо гораздо сложнее, чем в существование...


Старая песня о том, что атеисты верят в то что Бога нет.
Нельзя верить в то, что чего то - нет.
Я не задаюсь ни вопросом существования Бога, ни его несуществования.
Это вообще - мимо!

Это все равно что некурящий на самом деле курит отсутствие табака.

----------

Алик (09.10.2014), Жека (26.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (09.10.2014)

----------


## Ириша

> Значит все же это надо типа "принять на веру"?


 Нет

----------

Жека (26.10.2014)

----------


## Ириша

> Условно говоря, если представить ум подобным воде, то природа ума (природа Будды) подобна мокроте воды. Ни одна капля воды не может отделиться от мокроты и не может слиться с мокротой.


И по этой причине ум не может познать природу Будды. Умом не перескочить через ум.

----------

Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сразу хочу уточнить: каким образом буддизм *обнаружил*, что нет Абсолюта?


Будда (и последователи) обнаруживают абсолют. И поэтому знают, что нельзя обнаружить абсолют, от которого что-то отделяется или с которым что-то сливается.

----------


## Aion

> Извините, хотелось бы более аргументированный ответ... Почему нельзя?


Потому, что поток дхарм - это не "я" и не душа, см: 


> Таким образом, говоря о теории "перерождения", следует иметь в виду, что не какая-либо "душа" переходит из одного тела в другое или из одного мира в другой, а что данный один и тот же внеопытный комплекс дхарм, проявляющийся в данное время как одна личность-иллюзия, после определенного промежутка времени проявляется в виде другой, третьей, четвертой и т.д. – до бесконечности. Следовательно, ничего, собственно, не перерождается, происходит не трансмиграция, а бесконечная трансформация комплекса дхарм, совершается перегруппировка элементов-субстратов наподобие тому, как в калейдоскопе те же частицы группируются в новые, более или менее похожие друг на друга фигуры, но все же индивидуально различные, никогда не повторяющиеся.
> 
> О.О.Розенберг
> ПРОБЛЕМЫ БУДДИЙСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ

----------

Жека (26.10.2014), Фил (09.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, в индуизме, например, все индивидуальные сознания являются эманациями Сверхсознания, т.е. Бога. Это и является связующей силой. На самом деле - мы все ОДНО, лишь флуктуации в едином океане сознания.


В индуизме (вернее в комплексе религий под собирательным названием "индуизм") - куча разных, порой прямопротивоположных сиддхант. Вы транслируете вульгарное описание всего лишь одной - адвайта-веданты. А вот двайта-веданта, например, говорит несколько иначе, санкхья - ещё иначе, пурва-миманса - так и вообще такими вопросами мало озабочена7

----------

Aion (09.10.2014), Жека (26.10.2014), Фил (09.10.2014)

----------


## Амир

> Доброго всем!
> Друзья, надеюсь, здесь позволены вопросы от новичков?
> В частности, меня интересует разница между понятием "перерождение" в Буддизме и близким термином "перевоплощение", "реинкарнация" (в Индуизме, различных эзотерических учениях)?
> Если речь идет о реинкарнации, то параллельно поднимается учение о тонких телах (астральное, ментальное и пр.). Перевоплощающаяся духовная составляющая и обеспечивает сохранение идентичности и преемственность, непрерывность сознания субъекта. 
> Насколько мне известно, в буддизме отсутствует понятие душа или дух, которые могут перевоплощаться. Что тогда обеспечивает идентичность сущности?
> Если можно, растолкуйте "на пальцах", что, собственно, перевоплощается-перерождается в буддизме? Что формирует собственно "личность"? По простому, без палийских и санскритских терминов...


Сравнивать буддийские описания и какие-либо ещё - дело бестолковое, пустая трата времени. Описания в буддизме не являются догмами, они являются указателями на реально существующие процессы, которые и необходимо узреть. А описать их можно как угодно, это не суть.

----------

Алик (09.10.2014), Доня (28.08.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Потому, что поток дхарм - это не "я" и не душа, см:





> И, если нет носителя опыта прежних воплощений, то в чем вообще их смысл?
> Смысла нет


Смысла нет? Но карма есть?

----------


## Андрош

> Я отношусь к тем людям, которым лучше никакого объяснения, чем не очень хорошее


Почему вы считаете приведенный пример плохим объяснением?  Разве у вас не учат, что карма прошлых рождений влияет на последующие?

----------


## Aion

> Смысла нет? Но карма есть?


Смысла нет в сознании, а не вообще; почитайте, например, Джатаки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> Смысла нет в сознании, а не вообще; почитайте, например, Джатаки.


Мы говорим о чем?
Интересный диалог получается:
Я: В сем смысл прежних рождений?
Мне: Смысла нет
Мне: Смысла нет в сознании. А не вообще.
Спрашиваешь одно, отвечают про другое.
Извините, повторюсь: разве у вас не учат, что карма прошлых рождений влияет на последующие?

----------


## Aion

> Мы говорим о чем?


Я ответил на ваш вопрос: 


> Смысла нет? Но карма есть?





> Интересный диалог получается


Да, интересный. Вы сначала просите по-простому ответить, без специальных терминов, а теперь вовсю уже о карме рассуждаете:



> Извините, повторюсь: разве у вас не учат, что карма прошлых рождений влияет на последующие?


Вы тролль ведь?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Почитайте в инете Берзина,посвящение Калачакры. Там не много текста,он пишет,что тончайшее сознание и ветры переходят из одной жизни в другую.

----------


## Фил

В том то и дело, что одних учат одному, а других другому. Эон же говорит  "джатаки почитайте". В джатаках действительно все есть. Каждому свой буддизм.

----------

Жека (26.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Смысла нет? Но карма есть?


Карма это причинность. Причинность есть, иначе был бы хаос. Причинность смысла не добавляет сама по себе.

----------


## Фил

> Почему вы считаете приведенный пример плохим объяснением?  Разве у вас не учат, что карма прошлых рождений влияет на последующие?


Потому что это неизвестно. Кто-то одаренный музыкант, потому что в прошлой жизни он был грибом и ему надоело.

Влиять то влияет. Но как - неизвестно.

----------

Aion (10.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Потому что это неизвестно. Кто-то одаренный музыкант, потому что в прошлой жизни он был грибом и ему надоело.
> Влиять то влияет. Но как - неизвестно.


Т.е. можно выбирать следующее рождение? Захотел побыть одаренным музыкантом, и родился им?

----------


## Андрош

Господа, позвольте немного уклониться от экватора темы и попросить вас прокомментировать следующую ситуацию. Когда-то ваш покорный слуга занимался такой практикой как "астральная проекция". Если вам не очень приемлем термин "астрала", то можно обойтись простой русской фразой, такой, как перемещение сознания за пределы своего тела (кстати, как я понял, буддисты больше пользуются термином "ум" для подобных случаев, чем "сознание", но вопрос не о терминах...). При этом я был свидетелем опыта, когда практически слепой человек, потерявший зрение, овладев этой техникой мог переносить сознание в астральное тело, отделять его от физического, плотного тела. И происходила удивительная вещь: человек начинал видеть "астральными глазами", т.е. получать информацию путем зрительных образов. Видимое им, предметы и окружающая обстановка не были его фантазией или чем-то подобным, так как информация проверялась легко другими, зрячими наблюдателями. Подобные вещи как-бы говорят о возможности существования сознания без участия плотного физического тела.
Возможно для последователей буддизма такие опыты покажутся своеобразным "эзотерическим баловством", Но все же хотелось бы узнать ваш буддийский взгляд на такие практики.
Возможно ли считать эзотерическую практику астральной проекции чем-то подобной буддийской практике "пхова" (Карма Кагью и др.)? 
спс...

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. можно выбирать следующее рождение? Захотел побыть одаренным музыкантом, и родился им?


Я имел в виду диаметрально противоположное. Нет никаких пропорций, зависимостей или прогнозирования. Всю жизнь творил добро, а потом попал в ад. И наоборот.

----------


## Андрош

> Я имел в виду диаметрально противоположное. Нет никаких пропорций, зависимостей или прогнозирования. Всю жизнь творил добро, а потом попал в ад. И наоборот.


Т.е. смысла творить добро никакого нет? Можно всю жизнь стремиться к доброму и светлому и "родиться снова" крысой? И наоборот?

----------

Фил (10.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

Если сумма добра перевесит сумму зла (утрированно) то будет рай. Но когда это произойдет, в следующей жизни или через 10 000 000 жизней - может знать только Будда. 
Итог: твори Добро и бросай его в воду.

----------

Tong Po (12.10.2014), Алик (10.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.10.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Господа, позвольте немного уклониться от экватора темы и попросить вас прокомментировать следующую ситуацию. Когда-то ваш покорный слуга занимался такой практикой как "астральная проекция". Если вам не очень приемлем термин "астрала", то можно обойтись простой русской фразой, такой, как перемещение сознания за пределы своего тела (кстати, как я понял, буддисты больше пользуются термином "ум" для подобных случаев, чем "сознание", но вопрос не о терминах...). При этом я был свидетелем опыта, когда практически слепой человек, потерявший зрение, овладев этой техникой мог переносить сознание в астральное тело, отделять его от физического, плотного тела. И происходила удивительная вещь: человек начинал видеть "астральными глазами", т.е. получать информацию путем зрительных образов. Видимое им, предметы и окружающая обстановка не были его фантазией или чем-то подобным, так как информация проверялась легко другими, зрячими наблюдателями. Подобные вещи как-бы говорят о возможности существования сознания без участия плотного физического тела.
> Возможно для последователей буддизма такие опыты покажутся своеобразным "эзотерическим баловством", Но все же хотелось бы узнать ваш буддийский взгляд на такие практики.
> Возможно ли считать эзотерическую практику астральной проекции чем-то подобной буддийской практике "пхова" (Карма Кагью и др.)? 
> спс...


Эзотерика - это нечто особенное, необычное, то, что привязывает к себе. А буддизм учит избавляться от привязанностей, т.к. привязанности рождают желания, а желания рождают страдания. Т.е. эзотерика - прямой путь в глубины сансары :Smilie: .

----------

Альбина (11.10.2014), Фил (11.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Эзотерика - это нечто особенное, необычное, то, что привязывает к себе. А буддизм учит избавляться от привязанностей, т.к. привязанности рождают желания, а желания рождают страдания. Т.е. эзотерика - прямой путь в глубины сансары.


В данной ситуации я рассматриваю "эзотерику" чисто как инструмент, для познавания окружающего мира. Какая может быть "привязанность" к инструменту? Он просто используется, пока эффективен. Привязанность - не больше. чем плотник привязан к своему молотку.

----------

Алик (11.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Если сумма добра перевесит сумму зла (утрированно) то будет рай. Но когда это произойдет, в следующей жизни или через 10 000 000 жизней - может знать только Будда. 
> Итог: твори Добро и бросай его в воду.


Какая грустная философия. Да и никакой этической системы, как я уже говорил, на ней не построишь... Какой смысл делать добро ближнему и вообще соблюдать какие-то правила, если все равно по воле случая в следующем рождении станешь дождевым червем...  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Какая грустная философия. Да и никакой этической системы, как я уже говорил, на ней не построишь... Какой смысл делать добро ближнему и вообще соблюдать какие-то правила, если все равно по воле случая в следующем рождении станешь дождевым червем...


Если  создавать это , то есть и следующие рождения, и дождевые черви, и воля случая... Но, если ничего не создавать, откуда возьмется вышеперечисленное и еще куча всего? В дзен, например, учат ничего не создавать и ни к чему не привязываться. Тогда всегда находишься здесь и сейчас (не мыслями оцениваешь, что находишься здесь и сейчас, а просто здесь и сейчас - в ясном уме и трезвой памяти  :Smilie:  ). Тогда не нужны никакие философии и этические системы.

----------

Фил (11.10.2014)

----------


## Алик

> В данной ситуации я рассматриваю "эзотерику" чисто как инструмент, для познавания окружающего мира. Какая может быть "привязанность" к инструменту? Он просто используется, пока эффективен. Привязанность - не больше. чем плотник привязан к своему молотку.


Кстати, плотник обычно очень привязан к своему инструменту. Если его испортить, он и убить может, без шуток. Так же и рыбаки могут за свои сети веслом по голове приложить, и , вообще, люди очень привязываются к вещам).

----------

Фил (11.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Если  создавать это , то есть и следующие рождения, и дождевые черви, и воля случая... Но, если ничего не создавать, откуда возьмется вышеперечисленное и еще куча всего? В дзен, например, учат ничего не создавать и ни к чему не привязываться. Тогда всегда находишься здесь и сейчас (не мыслями оцениваешь, что находишься здесь и сейчас, а просто здесь и сейчас - в ясном уме и трезвой памяти  ). Тогда не нужны никакие философии и этические системы.


Что вы имеете ввиду под "создавать"?

----------


## Андрош

> Кстати, плотник обычно очень привязан к своему инструменту. Если его испортить, он и убить может, без шуток. Так же и рыбаки могут за свои сети веслом по голове приложить, и , вообще, люди очень привязываются к вещам).


Если этот молоток или сети суть инструменты пропитания для этого человека, то что в этом предосудительного? Вы сами к своим вещам не привязаны? К жене, детям, родителям? Если кто-то посягнет, будете защищать?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Какая грустная философия. Да и никакой этической системы, как я уже говорил, на ней не построишь... Какой смысл делать добро ближнему и вообще соблюдать какие-то правила, если все равно по воле случая в следующем рождении станешь дождевым червем...


Для того, чтобы иметь шанс не стать дождевым червём, нужно практиковать Дхарму. А добро ближнему имеет смысл в контексте практики Дхармы, в разных школах буддизма немного разный.

----------

Аурум (11.10.2014), Фил (11.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Какая грустная философия. Да и никакой этической системы, как я уже говорил, на ней не построишь... Какой смысл делать добро ближнему и вообще соблюдать какие-то правила, если все равно по воле случая в следующем рождении станешь дождевым червем...


Этика динамична. Иначе она должна быть божественной.
А какой смысл не-делать добро и не-соблюдать правила?
Априори предполагается, что в этом смысл почему-то есть, хотя это не более осмысленно, чем делать добро и соблюдать правила.

----------

Алик (11.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> А какой смысл не-делать добро и не-соблюдать правила?


Разве не очевидно? 
Впрочем, если вы отрицаете эволюцию, то, никаких правил (например, для компенсации, уравновешивания эго) вам и не нужно. 
Хотя правила нужны для существования социума, частью которого вы являетесь.

----------

Фил (11.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Для того, *чтобы иметь шанс не стать дождевым червём*, нужно практиковать Дхарму.


Завидная цель практики Дхармы... А популяция дождевых червей не пострадает?  :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> Разве не очевидно? 
> Впрочем, если вы отрицаете эволюцию, то, никаких правил (например, для компенсации, уравновешивания эго) вам и не нужно. 
> Хотя правила нужны для существования социума, частью которого вы являетесь.


Очевидно - это когда это очевидно всем без исключения. А если кому то не очевидно и возникают вопросы, значит никакое это не "очевидно". Конечно я живу в социуме и соблюдаю правила, иначе бы я не жил в социуме. Это еще Ленин писал. Другое дело, что эти правила постоянно меняются.

----------

Алик (11.10.2014), Жека (26.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (12.10.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Что вы имеете ввиду под "создавать"?


Трах тибибижах тбибидада тах тах дах  тах дах тах,

----------

Альбина (13.10.2014), Фил (11.10.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Если этот молоток или сети суть инструменты пропитания для этого человека, то что в этом предосудительного? Вы сами к своим вещам не привязаны? К жене, детям, родителям? Если кто-то посягнет, будете защищать?


Если кто-то  босягнет, буду защищать, буду защищать, потому что ....?

----------

Альбина (13.10.2014), Фил (11.10.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Какая грустная философия. Да и никакой этической системы, как я уже говорил, на ней не построишь... Какой смысл делать добро ближнему и вообще соблюдать какие-то правила, если все равно по воле случая в следующем рождении станешь дождевым червем...


Не по воле случая. А по закону причины-следствия. Просто он (закон этот) не настолько линеен и очевиден как Вы предполагаете

----------

Won Soeng (13.10.2014), Фил (12.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Не по воле случая. А по закону причины-следствия. Просто он (закон этот) не настолько линеен и очевиден как Вы предполагаете


Но ваш коллега Фил чуть выше написал, что "можно всю жизнь творить добро и типа попасть в ад", и что "нет никаких зависимостей". И, если закон "не очевиден", то значит ли это, что его существование надо "принимать на веру"?

----------

Фил (12.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Если кто-то  босягнет, буду защищать, буду защищать, потому что ....?


Потому что еще не освободились от привязанностей?

----------

Фил (12.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Но ваш коллега Фил чуть выше написал, что "можно всю жизнь творить добро и типа попасть в ад", и что "нет никаких зависимостей". И, если закон "не очевиден", то значит ли это, что его существование надо "принимать на веру"?


Причины существуют, иначе бы происходило все что угодно, свиньи летали бы, например. А мы этого не видим. Значит причины есть.
С кармой проблем нет. Это вот как раз очевидно.
Проблема, что мы не уверены в том что является причиной чего.
Но поскольку мы буддисты, а не сатанисты, то мы верим в добрые дела.
Вопрос: если правы сатанисты и надо делать зло, стали бы вы творить зло?

Любые внешние мировоззрения и религии это пристежка к тому, что в Вас уже есть.

----------

Алик (13.10.2014), Жека (26.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Потому что еще не освободились от привязанностей?


Просто будет защищать. Потому что мы обречены действовать. Причем бездействие, это как Вы понимаете, тоже действие. Хотя некоторые считают иначе.

----------

Алик (13.10.2014), Альбина (13.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Проблема, что мы не уверены в том что является причиной чего.
> Но поскольку мы буддисты, а не сатанисты, то мы верим в добрые дела.


Так что, собственно побуждает верить в необходимость добрых дел? Если вы не знаете что "является причиной чего"...

----------


## Андрош

> Потому что мы обречены действовать.


Обречены иметь "привязанности", стало быть? И *кем*, кстати, обречены?

----------


## Фил

> Так что, собственно побуждает верить в необходимость добрых дел? Если вы не знаете что "является причиной чего"...


так я никогда не задумывался над обоснованием необходимости добрых дел. Я их просто делаю и все. Более того, потом выясняется, что некоторые из этих добрых дел вовсе никакие не добрые, а медвежья услуга. Выбора нет. 
Но об этом было подробно в другой теме.

----------

Алик (13.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Обречены иметь "привязанности", стало быть? И *кем*, кстати, обречены?


Прочитайте тему про свободу выбора. Я там наизнанку вывернулся. Надеюсь, что не зря  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (13.10.2014), Альбина (13.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Прочитайте тему про свободу выбора. Я там наизнанку вывернулся. Надеюсь, что не зря


Киньте ссылочку, плиз, чтобы не лопатить весь форум...

----------


## Фил

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23995

----------


## Фил

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23990

----------


## Андрош

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23990


Спс... изучу.

----------


## Tong Po

> Но ваш коллега Фил чуть выше написал, что "можно всю жизнь творить добро и типа попасть в ад", и что "нет никаких зависимостей". И, если закон "не очевиден", то значит ли это, что его существование надо "принимать на веру"?


А Вы внимательно читать не попробовали? Было написано, что можно в этой жизни творить добро и в следующей попасть в ад, потому что несколько жизней назад сотворил зло и оно и последствия этого проявились только сейчас. Речь идёт о том, что Вы спрогнозировать точно что-либо не в состоянии. Именно в этом смысле закон причины-следствия неочевиден. ну а то, что каждое явление имеет причину (вернее несколько) - достаточно очевидно.

----------

Алик (13.10.2014), Фил (13.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> А Вы внимательно читать не попробовали? Было написано, что можно в этой жизни творить добро и в следующей попасть в ад, потому что несколько жизней назад сотворил зло и оно и последствия этого проявились только сейчас. Речь идёт о том, что Вы спрогнозировать точно что-либо не в состоянии. Именно в этом смысле закон причины-следствия неочевиден. ну а то, что каждое явление имеет причину (вернее несколько) - достаточно очевидно.


Стараюсь читать внимательно, конечно. Скажите, нелинейность этого закона -это учение Будды? Или конкретной традиции? Потому что я встречал и другие мнения (именно в рамках буддизма, не веданта и пр.)...

----------


## Фил

> Стараюсь читать внимательно, конечно. Скажите, нелинейность этого закона -это учение Будды? Или конкретной традиции? Потому что я встречал и другие мнения (именно в рамках буддизма, не веданта и пр.)...


Андрош, ну при чем здесь учение Будды? Это и без всякого Будды так.
Курение в юности может быть причиной рака легких в старости. 
А может и не быть, если здоровья много.
Если не курить, скорее всего рака легких не будет. 
А если курить - то большая вероятность, что будет.
Но может быть и не так и не так.
Потому что мы имеем дело с внешними проявлениями, и хотя знаем достаточно много истинные причины могут быть совершенно иные.

Все что у нас есть - это статистика, и на основании статистики наука строит апроксимирующую функцию. До сих пор наука не в состоянии дать 100% прогноз. Только вероятностный. Последний тренд, в связи с развитием вычислительных мощностей и хранения данных - Большие Данные.
В машину загружают все что можно - телеметрия реального времени с датчиков. А потом машина сама пытается найти зависимость одного параметра от другого.
Например: какая зависимость температуры окружающего воздуха и спроса на часы Rolex?
И ведь будет зависимость! Не всегда будет работать, но в большинстве случаев - достаточно.
А почему так? Продавцов Rolex это не интересует. Им интереснее, что когда холодно, надо побольше часов в магазин привезти. А когда жарко - можно с поставщиком поторговаться, все равно не берут.

У Будды на эту тему есть сутты о "пораженном стрелой" и о "горящем доме". 
Где он призывает действовать, не вдаваясь в подробности, а как? а почему? а для чего?

Вы сейчас задаете вопросы в стиле сутты о "горящем доме", когда человек говорит людям в горящем доме, вам надо немедленно выходить!
А они начинают его спрашивать: а какая на улице погода, а вдруг там дождь, а мы выйдем из дома и куда пойдем, а там ночь или день, а у нас будет новый дом или уже ничего не будет???? И в результате, в общем, рискуют сгореть.

В рамках разных буддизмов могут быть разные мнения по самым разным причинам (опять таки  :Smilie:  ) начиная от объяснений для неподготовленных людей до неподготовленности самого объясняющего.

----------

Tong Po (13.10.2014), Алик (13.10.2014), Доня (28.08.2015), Жека (26.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

Вы можете дать хоть один пример, как Вы назвали "линейности" причины и следствия?
Из обыденной жизни, а не из метафизики?

----------


## Андрош

> Андрош, ну при чем здесь учение Будды? Это и без всякого Будды так.





> Вы можете дать хоть один пример, как Вы назвали "линейности" причины и следствия?
> Из обыденной жизни, а не из метафизики?


Поясню. Мне говорят о нелинейности закона причин-следствий. 
Вот если бы вы привели такой пример: человек курил, но потом 150 жизней вел строго здоровый образ жизни, а в 151-й жизни заболел раком легких. Типа потому, что он там когда-то курил. Это ваша с Tong Po "нелинейность закона". 
Вы же привели пример в рамках одной жизни. И в рамках одной жизни - этот закон строго "линеен". Молодость - куришь, старость - болеешь. Если с детства культивируешь в себе доброе отношение к окружающим - в зрелом возрасте будешь более совершенен в делании добра. Если учишься хорошо в школе - значит поступишь без проблем в вуз. И так далее. 
По вашему же "нелинейному закону" - стремился и учился несколько жизней, потом - бац! и стал дождевым червем или слизняком.  Если в течении наблюдаемой одной жизни причинный закон линеен, то почему я должен думать, что при суммировании нескольких жизней он становится "нелинейным"? Поэтому я и спросил - это учение Будды или нет.

----------


## Фил

> Поясню. Мне говорят о нелинейности закона причин-следствий. 
> Вот если бы вы привели такой пример: человек курил, но потом 150 жизней вел строго здоровый образ жизни, а в 151-й жизни заболел раком легких. Типа потому, что он там когда-то курил. Это ваша с Tong Po "нелинейность закона". 
> Вы же привели пример в рамках одной жизни. И в рамках одной жизни - этот закон строго "линеен". Молодость - куришь, старость - болеешь. Если с детства


Да ладно.
У меня полно знакомых, который "дымят как паровоз и пьют как рыба", и не болеют ничем, а им уже по 70 лет.
И полно знакомых, которые умерли не дожив до 40, ведя здоровый образ жизни.




> культивируешь в себе доброе отношение к окружающим - в зрелом возрасте будешь более совершенен в делании добра. Если учишься хорошо в школе - значит поступишь без проблем в вуз. И так далее.


 А может получится и так, что медалиста завернут по причине того, что надо "поступить" кого-надо. Например сына спонсора вуза. Или не будем столь прагматичны. Может случится так, что в школе учился хорошо, а на экзамене заболела голова - экзамен не сдан. И где тут линейность?





> По вашему же "нелинейному закону" - стремился и учился несколько жизней, потом - бац! и стал дождевым червем или слизняком.  Если в течении наблюдаемой одной жизни причинный закон линеен, то почему я должен думать, что при суммировании нескольких жизней он становится "нелинейным"? Поэтому я и спросил - это учение Будды или нет.


Так приведите пример "линейности"?
И может я чего не знаю, с удовольствием бы послушал, что надо делать для того, чтобы было много денег?
Очень я денежки люблю  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (13.10.2014), Алик (13.10.2014), Доня (28.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (13.10.2014)

----------


## Алик

> И может я чего не знаю, с удовольствием бы послушал, что надо делать для того, чтобы было много денег?
> Очень я денежки люблю


Я тоже их люблю, только, увы, это любовь без взаимности  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (13.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> У меня полно знакомых, который "дымят как паровоз и пьют как рыба", и не болеют ничем
>  А может получится и так, что медалиста завернут по причине того, что надо "поступить" кого-надо. Например сына спонсора вуза. 
> Так приведите пример "линейности"?


При чем тут эти специфические случаи? Знаете, один из классиков марксизма писал: "Если где-то взорвался паровой котёл, то это не значит, что неверны законы термодинамики".  Да, кто-то курит до старости и не болеет. И что с того? Есть такая штука, как статистика и статистические наблюдения. Они являются основой научного опыта и подхода.
Можно, конечно, и "действовать, не вдаваясь в подробности, а как? а почему? а для чего?", как вы пишете (и как, типа, учил Будда). Но человек, в отличие от дождевого червя - мыслящее существо, и стремится к осмысленным действиям.




> И может я чего не знаю, с удовольствием бы послушал, что надо делать для того, чтобы было много денег? Очень я денежки люблю





> Я тоже их люблю, только, увы, это любовь без взаимности


Господа, ну вы ж буддисты... *Меняйте мышление и изменится проявленный мир вокруг вас*. В том числе и финансы.

----------

Алик (13.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> При чем тут эти специфические случаи? Знаете, один из классиков марксизма писал: "Если где-то взорвался паровой котёл, то это не значит, что неверны законы термодинамики".  Да, кто-то курит до старости и не болеет. И что с того? Есть такая штука, как статистика и статистические наблюдения. Они являются основой научного опыта и подхода.


Совершенно верно. Но Вы то хотите знать точно. 
Делают разные машины: паровые котлы, ракеты и т.д. и не знают, будут они работать или нет.
Проводят пусковые испытания и выясняется, что ракета была сделана правильно, но "почему-то" взорвалась.
Только не "почему-то", а причина на то была, только о ней никто не знал.
А ракету сделать гораздо проще, чем изучить собственный ум.

По статистике самолеты падают редко и достаточно надежны.
Конкретно Вам будет от этого легче в падающем самолете? В специфическом случае?
Ваша жизнь, это, вообще-то, одни специфические случаи, которые иногда совпадают со статистикой.





> Господа, ну вы ж буддисты... *Меняйте мышление и изменится проявленный мир вокруг вас*. В том числе и финансы.


Что конкретно делать?
Как менять?
Как нужно поменять мышление, чтобы попасть в рейтинг Forbes?

----------

Tong Po (13.10.2014), Алик (13.10.2014), Доня (28.08.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Но человек, в отличие от дождевого червя - мыслящее существо, и стремится к осмысленным действиям.


С буддийской точки зрения нет никакого человека без червя, они взаимообусловлены. Об этом хорошо сказал Шри Ауробиндо:



> Животное – это Человек, скрытый под волосатой шкурой и на четырёх ногах; 
> Червь – это Человек, извивающий и ползущий к эволюции своей Человечности.

----------

Алик (13.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> С буддийской точки зрения нет никакого человека без червя, они взаимообусловлены. Об этом хорошо сказал Шри Ауробиндо:


Они взаимообусловлены в том смысле, что червь может эволюционировать в человека. Шри Ауробиндо именно об этом говорил.

----------


## Aion

> Они взаимообусловлены в том смысле, что червь может эволюционировать в человека. Шри Ауробиндо именно об этом говорил.


А человек может инволюционировать в червя. Владимр Семёныч именно об этом пел: 




> Пускай живёшь ты дворником, родишься вновь прорабом,
> А после из прораба до министра дорастёшь,
> Но если туп как дерево - родишься баобабом,
> И будешь баобабом тыщу лет, пока помрёшь.
> 
> Досадно попугаем жизнь,
> Гадюкой с длинным веком,
> Не лучше ли при жизни быть
> Приличным человеком.


  :Smilie:

----------

Tong Po (13.10.2014), Доня (28.08.2015), Фил (13.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Ваша жизнь, это, вообще-то, одни специфические случаи, которые иногда совпадают со статистикой.


Это совершенно ошибочная точка зрения. В таком случае "специфические случаи" сами стали бы статистикой. Впрочем, если вам удобнее считать, что в этом мире все "бессмысленно" и "случайно", то вы и проецируете в свою жизнь бессмыслицу. Разубеждать не буду.





> Что конкретно делать?
> Как менять?
> Как нужно поменять мышление, чтобы попасть в рейтинг Forbes?


Медитируйте, визуализируйте деньги, например... Не знаю насчет Forbes, но ситуация заметно улучшится в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Андрош

> А человек может инволюционировать в червя. Владимр Семёныч именно об этом пел:


Не увидел там ничего про инволюцию... Наоборот: дворник - прораб - министр... :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> Не увидел там ничего про инволюцию... Наоборот: дворник - прораб - министр...


Дык, вот она, родимая:



> Но если туп как дерево - родишься баобабом,
> И будешь баобабом тыщу лет, пока помрёшь.


  :Wink:

----------

Алик (13.10.2014), Фил (13.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Это совершенно ошибочная точка зрения.


Вы можете обосновать свое утверждение, что моя точка зрения - ошибочная?
На чем основано Ваше высказывание?




> В таком случае "специфические случаи" сами стали бы статистикой.


Они будут статистикой post factum, но никак не заранее.




> Впрочем, если вам удобнее считать, что в этом мире все "бессмысленно" и "случайно", то вы и проецируете в свою жизнь бессмыслицу.


 Покажите мне другой способ, кроме проецирования в свою жизнь догм.




> Разубеждать не буду.


У меня нет каких либо убеждений. Меня не надо разубеждать.
Я открыт для новых знаний.
Если Вы знаете что-то, чего не знаю я, я с радостью это выслушаю, научусь и буду пользоваться.




> Медитируйте, визуализируйте деньги, например... Не знаю насчет Forbes, но ситуация заметно улучшится в лучшую сторону.


Насколько улучшится? Какой будет прирост ежемесячного дохода?
Вот например, мне требуется ежемесячный доход в 10 000 000 рублей.
Это относительно немного и реально. "Красные директора" наверное столько и имеют.
Что для этого надо делать?
Как визуализировать?
Как часто и продолжительно медитировать?
Когда будет результат?

Или его все таки может и не быть?
Зачем тогда медитировать и визуализировать?

----------

Алик (13.10.2014), Доня (28.08.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Это совершенно ошибочная точка зрения. В таком случае "специфические случаи" сами стали бы статистикой. Впрочем, если вам удобнее считать, что в этом мире все "бессмысленно" и "случайно", то вы и проецируете в свою жизнь бессмыслицу. Разубеждать не буду.


Как только Вы создаете "точку зрения", рассудок тут же делит единый мир на части -  мое и чужое, верное и неверное... Все точки зрения ошибочны, смысл и отсутствие смысла - всего лишь мысленные конструкции. Понять этот мир слабеньким человеческим рассудком, который и себя-то понять не может, задача принципиально невыполнимая. Сколько тысяч лет философы смысл жизни ищут ?)

----------

Фил (13.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Понять этот мир слабеньким человеческим рассудком, который и себя-то понять не может, задача принципиально невыполнимая.


Я бы все таки оставил шанс на будущее!
Но если говорить о том, что мы имеем сейчас - то это действительно так.

----------

Алик (13.10.2014), Дэнни (25.10.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Стараюсь читать внимательно, конечно. Скажите, нелинейность этого закона -это учение Будды? Или конкретной традиции? Потому что я встречал и другие мнения (именно в рамках буддизма, не веданта и пр.)...


Цитатку давайте. Чего вы и где встречали.

----------


## Tong Po

> Поясню. Мне говорят о нелинейности закона причин-следствий. 
> Вот если бы вы привели такой пример: человек курил, но потом 150 жизней вел строго здоровый образ жизни, а в 151-й жизни заболел раком легких. Типа потому, что он там когда-то курил. Это ваша с Tong Po "нелинейность закона". 
> Вы же привели пример в рамках одной жизни. И в рамках одной жизни - этот закон строго "линеен". Молодость - куришь, старость - болеешь. Если с детства культивируешь в себе доброе отношение к окружающим - в зрелом возрасте будешь более совершенен в делании добра. Если учишься хорошо в школе - значит поступишь без проблем в вуз. И так далее. 
> По вашему же "нелинейному закону" - стремился и учился несколько жизней, потом - бац! и стал дождевым червем или слизняком.  Если в течении наблюдаемой одной жизни причинный закон линеен, то почему я должен думать, что при суммировании нескольких жизней он становится "нелинейным"? Поэтому я и спросил - это учение Будды или нет.


Вам Фил достаточно понятный пример привёл. Линейность, в случае примера Фила это так: покурил и тут же рак, не покурил -рака нет. А Рак через н-ое количество лет - это и есть пример нелинейности, потому что, на самом деле, неизвестно доподлинно, что именно привело к раку курение в молодости или генетика. Современная медецина однозначно сказать не может. Но может однозначно сказать, что не курить лучше, чем курить.

----------

Фил (13.10.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Понять этот мир слабеньким человеческим рассудком, который и себя-то понять не может, задача принципиально невыполнимая. Сколько тысяч лет философы смысл жизни ищут ?)


Если рассудок слабенький, лучше потренироваться, как говорится, на кошках, и на понимание мира губу не раскатывать, а вообще, если есть рассудок, где-то должен быть и разум.  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (25.10.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Это совершенно ошибочная точка зрения. В таком случае "специфические случаи" сами стали бы статистикой. Впрочем, если вам удобнее считать, что в этом мире все "бессмысленно" и "случайно", то вы и проецируете в свою жизнь бессмыслицу. Разубеждать не буду.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Медитируйте, визуализируйте деньги, например... Не знаю насчет Forbes, но ситуация заметно улучшится в лучшую сторону.


Кто ж говорит о случайности, если *все* Ваши собеседники (Фил в том числе) говорят о причинности? Просто Вы примитивно понимаете причинность. Кроме того, в Дхарме говорится не только о причинах, но и об условиях - не будет подходящих условий причины в следствия не созреют. А если когда-нибудб условия появятся, то и следствия не заставят себя ждать.

----------

Aion (13.10.2014), Сергей Ч (14.10.2014), Фил (13.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Кто ж говорит о случайности, если *все* Ваши собеседники (Фил в том числе) говорят о причинности? Просто Вы примитивно понимаете причинность. Кроме того, в Дхарме говорится не только о причинах, но и об условиях - не будет подходящих условий причины в следствия не созреют. А если когда-нибудб условия появятся, то и следствия не заставят себя ждать.


Если я примитивно понимаю причинность - так просветите )). Я здесь, собственно, заметил.
"Условия" тоже являются следствием причин? Кто определяет эти условия, в частности, условия следующего рождения? Если Дхарма говорит, что "ничто не перевоплощается", то что является "носителем" причинно-следственных связей, или опыта?

----------


## Дэнни

> Если я примитивно понимаю причинность - так просветите )). Я здесь, собственно, заметил.
> "Условия" тоже являются следствием причин? Кто определяет эти условия, в частности, условия следующего рождения? Если Дхарма говорит, что "ничто не перевоплощается", то что является "носителем" причинно-следственных связей, или опыта?



Андрош- у Вас пытливый и поэтому, вполне, буддийский ум! Говоря про индуисткие ,йоговские направления духовных практик можно обнаружить,что кроме таковых классических есть и такие ,которые разными способами комбинируют  буддийские термины и принципы с индуисткими, получая какую то новую агрегацию(например,Джайнизм) . А говоря об эволюции в широком смысле можно говорить  об эволюции ума, именно в буддийском понимании,потому что какую бы эволюционную ступень он(ум) ни постигал для него будут открываться новые горизонты пока он не реализует свое изначальное просветленное состояние,бескрайнее и всеобъемлещее, то есть свою изначальную Будда-природу! 
Говоря про воплощения в свете вышеизложенного,так как нас ,наверное, больше всего интересует контекст реализации,а не просто механизм перерождений можно легко и увидеть, что существует набор определенных духовных ступенек,  но все они соотнесены с некоторым максимумом потенциального развития  того же,  нашего же ума !

----------


## Антон Соносон

> что является "носителем" причинно-следственных связей, или опыта?


память

----------


## Андрош

> память





> легко и увидеть, что существует набор определенных духовных ступенек, но все они соотнесены с некоторым максимумом потенциального развития того же, нашего же ума


"Ум", "память"... Что является носителем, хранителем этих категорий в период между перерождениями? Для переноса информации (памяти) между двумя компьютерами нужна флешка. Если я выбросил старый поломанный комп на помойку, то содержимое его жесткого диска не воспроизводится автоматически на новом, только что купленном в магазине. Не так ли?

----------


## Андрош

Еще, если можно, попутный вопрос.
Буддизм признает перерождения только в будущем? Т.е. время линейно?
Можно ли переродиться в прошлом? Или еще круче: в той же точке и в том же теле, что и в прошлом рождении?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> "Ум", "память"... Что является носителем, хранителем этих категорий в период между перерождениями?


гандхарва - другое, выдуманное существо. То, чем это - выдуманное существо №2, гандхарва, становится - выдуманное существо №3 и т.д., т.е. номера 1,2,3 - разные выдуманные существа




> Можно ли переродиться в прошлом? Или еще круче: в той же точке и в том же теле, что и в прошлом рождении?


вспомнить былое..  :Big Grin:

----------

Альбина (25.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> гандхарва - другое, выдуманное существо. То, чем это - выдуманное существо №2, гандхарва, становится - выдуманное существо №3 и т.д., т.е. номера 1,2,3 - разные выдуманные существа
> 
> 
> вспомнить былое..


Антон, можно с этого места поподробнее: почему надо выдумывать эти существа? Если уж выдумывать, то не логичнее ли выдумать "нечто" (душу), которое перевоплощается?
...
По второму вопросу не понял... так можно или нет?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Антон, можно с этого места поподробнее: почему надо выдумывать эти существа? Если уж выдумывать, то не логичнее ли выдумать "нечто" (душу), которое перевоплощается?


чтобы были. Для кого-то придумывание души логичнее или вернее, но только не для буддиста



> По второму вопросу не понял... так можно или нет?


какое слово не понятно? Ясно ведь сказано в том посте что вам можно: вспомнить

----------


## Андрош

> чтобы были. Для кого-то придумывание души логичнее или вернее, но только не для буддиста
> какое слово не понятно? Ясно ведь сказано в том посте что вам можно: вспомнить


Т.е. можно придумать себе религию? 




> какое слово не понятно? Ясно ведь сказано в том посте что вам можно: вспомнить


Вспомнил. И что дальше?  :Smilie:

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Т.е. можно придумать себе религию?


уже всё придумано: и с душами, и без таковых. Напр.,
"<...> Что было, то и будет; и что делалось, то и будет делаться, и нет ничего нового под солнцем.
Бывает нечто, о чем говорят: смотри, вот это новое; но это было уже в веках, бывших прежде нас.
Нет памяти о прежнем; да и о том, что будет, не останется памяти у тех, которые будут после. <...>" так я слышал из ВЗ, Кн. Екклесиаста, 9, 10, 11, перевод синодальный



> Вспомнил. И что дальше?


определить и проанализировать: что есть ин*форм*_ация_, память, носители памяти или ознакомиться с содержанием Вимуттимагги, ссылка на которую есть в той ссылке, что была скинута вам в ЛС, затем чего-нибудь сюда опять запостить, если появятся вопросы. На самом деле - вариантов-то масса

----------


## Жека

> О, спасибо за пожелание! А то прям слова булгаковского Воланда лезут на ум: "Что же это у вас, чего ни хватишься, ничего [в буддизме] нет!"


У нас все есть, просто для этого нужно очень долго учить матчасть. Начните с dhamma.ru

----------

Tong Po (26.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Так что, собственно побуждает верить в необходимость добрых дел? Если вы не знаете что "является причиной чего"...


Почему не знаем? Будда стал Буддой благодаря накоплению неизмеримого количества заслуг, и своим ученикам он всегда говорил: "Творите добро, будьте щедрыми, откажитесь от убийства и воровства". И приводил очень много примеров причины и следствия: собственно, достичь Ниббаны можно только через добро, никак не наоборот. И оно обязательно принесет свои плоды, причем многократно приумноженные. Собственно, как и его антипод. Это азбучные вещи довольно.

----------

Tong Po (26.10.2014), Антон Соносон (26.10.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Если я примитивно понимаю причинность - так просветите )). Я здесь, собственно, заметил.
> "Условия" тоже являются следствием причин? Кто определяет эти условия, в частности, условия следующего рождения? Если Дхарма говорит, что "ничто не перевоплощается", то что является "носителем" причинно-следственных связей, или опыта?


Будда предупреждал о том, что обычным людям не следует задумываться о подробностях работы кармических законов, потому что количество прошлых жизней - неисчислимо, и количество деяний - тоже. Вы никогда не сможете предугадать, что и где сработает, однако если вектор направления - правильный (Правильные взгляды, правильное намерение, правильная нравственность и правильное созерцание), то появляется возможность положить конец всем причинам, условиям и следствиям. Действие кармы архата после его смерти пришло к концу. Нет новых рождений, нет новых смертей, закончились причины и следствия. Как брошенное в плохую почву семя не может превратиться в росток и дать плоды, так и закон кармы закончился для полностью освобожденного человека.

----------

Tong Po (26.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (26.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Еще, если можно, попутный вопрос.
> Буддизм признает перерождения только в будущем? Т.е. время линейно?
> Можно ли переродиться в прошлом? Или еще круче: в той же точке и в том же теле, что и в прошлом рождении?


Андрош, это не те вопросы, которые рассматривает буддизм. Понимаете, есть цель в буддизме - прекращение страданий. Если что-то не ведет к Цели, это не стоит рассматривать, за исключением случаев привязанности, мешающей такие идеи отбросить. Решение Вашего вопроса может быть мгновенным, коротким или обширным.

Мгновенное решение: нет того, что сохраняется. Все элементы и конструкции из них не имеют собственного и независимого существования. Они целиком зависимы от каких-то других элементов и конструкций и ни один из таких элементов не вечен.

Почему этот способ мгновенный? Если Вы принимаете этот принцип (анатман) Вам больше незачем уделять внимание поискам вечной опоры, Вы можете уделить внимание причине страдания.
Если мгновенный способ не дает результата, есть короткий способ. Вот он: раз Вы не можете отпустить идею вечного существования, следует пристрастно рассмотреть содержание того, что видится длительным, непреходящим, несконструированным. Что это? Ищите признаки этого, проверяйте есть ли для них условия возникновения и прекращения. 
Так практикуя внимательное исследование (праджняпарамиту) Вы можете обнаружить, что все конструкции  и их элементы не содержат ничего постоянного, не зависят от него.

Если такой метод оказывается неприменимым, по причине сильной привязанности и убежденности (некритичной веры) и неспособности подвергнуть ее сомнению. Остается обширный метод.

Развивайте способности, позволяющие увидеть прошлые и будущие рождения, чтобы не вязнуть в фантазиях о них. Сильная вера даст необходимую мотивацию для такой практики.

----------

Доня (28.08.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> или ознакомиться с содержанием Вимуттимагги, ссылка на которую есть в той ссылке, что была скинута вам в ЛС


За ссылку спасибо, но, к сожалению, скачивание архива уже не активно. Поищу в другом месте.

----------


## Андрош

> Действие кармы архата после его смерти пришло к концу. Нет новых рождений, нет новых смертей, закончились причины и следствия.


Можете ли быть уверены в том, что достаточно правильно и полно практиковали Дхарму и достигли сего? А если не можете, несмотря на стремление, то также и нет уверенности, что в следующем рождении сработает закон кармы, дающий возможность продолжить начатое. Ведь может сработать другая связка причин и следствий и в следующем рождении будете хомячком... Не так ли?

----------


## Андрош

> Андрош, это не те вопросы, которые рассматривает буддизм. Понимаете, есть цель в буддизме - прекращение страданий.


Сначала надо дать уверенность в том, что человек именно "страдает". Я, например, не считаю, что я страдаю. Со мной что-то не так? Признак недостаточной продвинутости?
Что до целей религий вообще, то я как-то полагал, что они состоят в том, чтобы дать человеку осмысленное миропонимание и мотивацию.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сначала надо дать уверенность в том, что человек именно "страдает". Я, например, не считаю, что я страдаю. Со мной что-то не так? Признак недостаточной продвинутости?
> Что до целей религий вообще, то я как-то полагал, что они состоят в том, чтобы дать человеку осмысленное миропонимание и мотивацию.


Не понимая первой благородный истины - не встать на путь благородных. 
Не важно, что Вы считаете. Важно, что Вы испытываете, когда очень голодны или сильно устали, когда не выспались, когда ударились головой, когда болит уколотый палец, или ужаленная шея, когда расстаетесь с другом или хороните мать, когда держите в руках умирающую собаку или узнаете у врача, что Вам нужно вырезать часть желудка. Всему свое время. Не всем и не всегда удается понять. Многие не имеют шансов понять в этой жизни. Есть учения и для тех, кто не видит страданий, не распознает их.

----------

Tong Po (26.10.2014), Доня (28.08.2015), Фил (26.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Не понимая первой благородный истины - не встать на путь благородных. 
> Не важно, что Вы считаете. Важно, что Вы испытываете, когда очень голодны или сильно устали, когда не выспались, когда ударились головой, когда болит уколотый палец, или ужаленная шея, когда расстаетесь с другом или хороните мать, когда держите в руках умирающую собаку или узнаете у врача, что Вам нужно вырезать часть желудка. Всему свое время. Не всем и не всегда удается понять. Многие не имеют шансов понять в этой жизни. Есть учения и для тех, кто не видит страданий, не распознает их.


Зацикливаясь на страданиях, вы приносите раэрушение а свою жизнь. Мысли материализуются.
"Благородная" истина- это что? Бывают не-благородные Истины? Или это просто оелигиозный штамп, повышающий самооценку до собственного "благородства"?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Зацикливаясь на страданиях, вы приносите раэрушение а свою жизнь. Мысли материализуются.
> "Благородная" истина- это что? Бывают не-благородные Истины? Или это просто оелигиозный штамп, повышающий самооценку до собственного "благородства"?


Андрош, не драматизируйте страдания  :Smilie:  Они - как есть. 

Четыре благородные истины - это альфа и омега буддизма, его основа, содержание, цель и метод. Пусть Вас не смущают слова, которые Вы можете себе представлять как неудачные. У Вас нет пиетета перед Буддизмом и все это обычное для Буддиста почтение может казаться для Вас пафосным и требующим упрощения. 

Но Ваш интерес очевиден, а значит со временем у Вас есть шанс понять. Пока можете спорить, срывать покрова. Так многие начинают или проходят такую фазу рано или поздно. Некоторые даже не по одному разу.

Это не имеет никакого значения. Когда Вам будет тяжело, невыносимо, Вы сможете понять, что эта тяжесть рождена не столько условиями, сколько стремлением их избежать, желаниями и ожиданиями. А это уже первая и вторая благородная истина. И когда Вы сможете отказаться от каких-то ожиданий, Вы увидите, как вместе с ними проходит и тяжесть. Это третья благородная истина. И если Вы захотите, чтобы снова и снова тяготы прекращались, Вы встанете на благородный путь, ведущий к прекращению страданий.

----------

Доня (28.08.2015), Фил (26.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Андрош, не драматизируйте страдания  Они - как есть. 
> 
> Четыре благородные истины - это альфа и омега буддизма, его основа, содержание, цель и метод. Пусть Вас не смущают слова, которые Вы можете себе представлять как неудачные. У Вас нет пиетета перед Буддизмом и все это обычное для Буддиста почтение может казаться для Вас пафосным и требующим упрощения. 
> 
> Но Ваш интерес очевиден, а значит со временем у Вас есть шанс понять. Пока можете спорить, срывать покрова. Так многие начинают или проходят такую фазу рано или поздно. Некоторые даже не по одному разу.
> 
> Это не имеет никакого значения. Когда Вам будет тяжело, невыносимо, Вы сможете понять, что эта тяжесть рождена не столько условиями, сколько стремлением их избежать, желаниями и ожиданиями. А это уже первая и вторая благородная истина. И когда Вы сможете отказаться от каких-то ожиданий, Вы увидите, как вместе с ними проходит и тяжесть. Это третья благородная истина. И если Вы захотите, чтобы снова и снова тяготы прекращались, Вы встанете на благородный путь, ведущий к прекращению страданий.


Боюсь что уклонимся в сторону от основной темы... Но все же, если говорить о четырех благородных истинах: почему думаете, что страдания и желания обладают собственным бытием? Разве они тоже не иллюзорны?

----------


## Фил

Есть явления. Иллюзорны они или нет - мы не знаем. Но мы их наблюдаем.

----------


## Tong Po

> Если я примитивно понимаю причинность - так просветите )). Я здесь, собственно, заметил.
> "Условия" тоже являются следствием причин? Кто определяет эти условия, в частности, условия следующего рождения? Если Дхарма говорит, что "ничто не перевоплощается", то что является "носителем" причинно-следственных связей, или опыта?


Так а что конкретно Вам непонятно? В чём Вас просветить? 
Ничто не является носителем. Есть такое понятие в буддизме - дхарма. Так вот дхарма является носителем собственного признака. Дхармы мнгновенны, то есть ежемнгновенно возникают и исчезают. Причиной "теперешней" комбинации дхарм является предыдущая комбинация. Никаких иных "носителей" нет.

----------

Фил (26.10.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Можете ли быть уверены в том, что достаточно правильно и полно практиковали Дхарму и достигли сего? А если не можете, несмотря на стремление, то также и нет уверенности, что в следующем рождении сработает закон кармы, дающий возможность продолжить начатое. Ведь может сработать другая связка причин и следствий и в следующем рождении будете хомячком... Не так ли?


Достигайте конечного плода прямо в этой жизни. Методы и средства для этого есть во всех направлениях Будда Дхармы.

----------

Фил (26.10.2014), Чагна Дордже (27.10.2014)

----------


## Tong Po

> Боюсь что уклонимся в сторону от основной темы... Но все же, если говорить о четырех благородных истинах: почему думаете, что страдания и желания обладают собственным бытием? Разве они тоже не иллюзорны?


Собственным бытиём не обладают, естественно. Кстати, нигде в Дхарме не говорится, что всё иллюзорно. Вы путаете с адвайтой Шанкары (и то это там не так однозначно). Говорится, что подобно иллюзии.

----------

Фил (26.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Достигайте конечного плода прямо в этой жизни. Методы и средства для этого есть во всех направлениях Будда Дхармы.


Я не о том... Вопрос был: как определить, достиг уже или нет? Вот вы лично, если не секрет, достигли?

----------


## Андрош

> нигде в Дхарме не говорится, что всё иллюзорно.


А что иллюзорно, а что нет? как определить?

----------


## Андрош

> Ничто не является носителем. Так вот дхарма является носителем собственного признака. Дхармы мнгновенны, то есть ежемнгновенно возникают и исчезают.


Мне тут писал ваш коллега про гандхарва:
_гандхарва - другое, выдуманное существо. То, чем это - выдуманное существо №2, гандхарва, становится - выдуманное существо №3 и т.д., т.е. номера 1,2,3 - разные выдуманные существа_
Так "ничто", или "гандхарва", или "дхарма"? Вы сами-то не путаетесь в этом, извините...?

----------


## AlexТ

> "Ум", "память"... Что является носителем, хранителем этих категорий в период между перерождениями? Для переноса информации (памяти) между двумя компьютерами нужна флешка. Если я выбросил старый поломанный комп на помойку, то содержимое его жесткого диска не воспроизводится автоматически на новом, только что купленном в магазине. Не так ли?


Есть также метафора с радио-сигналом. Никакой флэшки, никакого провода не надо. 

В физике есть такой феномен когда две квантовые частицы взаимодействуют через время-пространство. Ничего не перелетает от одной частицы к другой. Может так с килесами.

----------


## Андрош

> Есть также метафора с радио-сигналом. Никакой флэшки, никакого провода не надо.


Нет, электромагнитная волна и есть *носитель* информации.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Боюсь что уклонимся в сторону от основной темы... Но все же, если говорить о четырех благородных истинах: почему думаете, что страдания и желания обладают собственным бытием? Разве они тоже не иллюзорны?


Ничто не обладает собственным бытием. Иллюзии так же не стоит слишком драматизировать. То, к чему Вы сильно привязаны - Вы воспринимаете реальным. Привязаны к чувственным наслаждениям, для Вас реален мир чувств.

----------


## AlexТ

> Нет, электромагнитная волна и есть *носитель* информации.


Ок. Есть действие сквозь пространство (_например, гравитация_),  никакой физической волны нет.
Заблуждение о "я" и т.д. в прошлой жизни обуславливает продолжение в будущей жизни.

----------


## Андрош

> Ничто не обладает собственным бытием. Иллюзии так же не стоит слишком драматизировать. То, к чему Вы сильно привязаны - Вы воспринимаете реальным. Привязаны к чувственным наслаждениям, для Вас реален мир чувств.


Т.е. можем ли мы согласиться с солипсизмом: нет ничего реально существующего вне нашего сознания (или, как чаще говорят буддисты, "ума")?

----------


## Андрош

> Ок. Есть действие сквозь пространство (_например, гравитация_),  никакой физической волны нет.
> Заблуждение о "я" и т.д. в прошлой жизни обуславливает продолжение в будущей жизни.


Ну, физики там еще спорят. есть мнение о неких гравитационных волнах, "эфире"  и пр. 



> Заблуждение о "я" и т.д. в прошлой жизни обуславливает продолжение в будущей жизни.


Например, что такое "заблуждение о я"? И что в будущей жизни обуславливает? "Я" или его "заблуждение"?

----------


## Алик

> А что иллюзорно, а что нет? как определить?


Из книги Дзен-мастера Сунг Сана : "Посыпание Будды пеплом" -
 «...Пытаясь понять, ты уподобляешься человеку, которому снится, будто он видит. Истина — прямо перед тобой. Она жива и бесконечно велика. Как могут человеческие слова вместить её?» Мунк Ик низко поклонился и сказал: «Мастер, пожалуйста, научите меня. Я не понимаю». Мастер сказал: «Сейчас ты не понимаешь. Это непонимание есть земля, солнце, звёзды и вся Вселенная». Как только Мунк Ик услышал такие слова, его ум распахнулся. Он опять поклонился и сказал: «Ах, Мастер, что ещё не готово сейчас?» Внезапно Мастер закричал: «Мунк Ик!» Мунк в ответ крикнул: «Да!» «Очень хорошо, — сказал Мастер — теперь, когда ты готов, можешь идти».

----------

Фил (26.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. можем ли мы согласиться с солипсизмом: нет ничего реально существующего вне нашего сознания (или, как чаще говорят буддисты, "ума")?


на каком основании? Оснований для этого не более, чем для того, чтобы согласиться с тем, что все- реально! Выбрать, пока что, нет возможности.

----------


## AlexТ

> Например, что такое "заблуждение о я"? И что в будущей жизни обуславливает? "Я" или его "заблуждение"?


Насколько я понимаю, один момент *килес или мудрости обуславливает другой момент килес или мудрости. Понятно что никакая сущность не прыгает.

Есть понятие: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Action_at_a_distance


*Ощущение "Я есть", тенденции к страсти/отвращение, к спекулятивным взглядам, и т.д.

----------


## Андрош

> на каком основании? Оснований для этого не более, чем для того, чтобы согласиться с тем, что все- реально! Выбрать, пока что, нет возможности.


Ну, я не знаю, на каком основании. Может, Будда учил этому. 
К тому же, в универах нас учили "основному вопросу философии". Типа сознание первично, субъективный идеализм и пр. Но у вас тут, как я погляжу, еще больший плюрализм мнений, чем в учебнике по философии...
Позволю себе еще один вопрос:
Откуда буддизм знает, что вообще что-то там перерождается? Мож материалисты правы - помер и усе, "черви покров твой", как написано в Ветхом завете?

----------


## Андрош

> *Достигайте* конечного плода прямо в этой жизни. Методы и средства для этого есть во всех направлениях Будда Дхармы.


Так и не увидел ответа: кто-то уже *достиг* из присутствующих?

----------


## Андрош

> Андрош, это не те вопросы, которые рассматривает буддизм.


Жаль. Вон и христиане так говорят: Ты, главное, верь... а думать не "душеполезно".



> Развивайте способности, позволяющие увидеть прошлые и будущие рождения, чтобы не вязнуть в фантазиях о них. Сильная вера даст необходимую мотивацию для такой практики.


Как развивать? Есть конкретные методики?
В этой связи: как относится буддизм к регрессивному гипнозу? Т.е. погружениям под гипнозом в воспоминания, простирающиеся в прошлые жизни...

----------


## Фил

> Ну, я не знаю, на каком основании. Может, Будда учил этому. 
> К тому же, в универах нас учили "основному вопросу философии". Типа сознание первично, субъективный идеализм и пр. Но у вас тут, как я погляжу, еще больший плюрализм мнений, чем в учебнике по философии...
> Позволю себе еще один вопрос:
> Откуда буддизм знает, что вообще что-то там перерождается? Мож материалисты правы - помер и усе, "черви покров твой", как написано в Ветхом завете?


Вы говорите без основательно. Хорошо, что Вы это понимаете.
Буддизм солипсизму не учит.
Материалисты, как Вы правильно заметили, может правы. 
А может и нет.
Так или иначе, что-то перерождается, в противном случае было бы явление не имеющее никаких последствий. Так или иначе, поскольку Вы уже здесь, Вы будете учавствовать, независимо от Вашего желания.

----------


## Альбина

> Откуда буддизм знает, что вообще что-то там перерождается? Мож материалисты правы - помер и усе, "черви покров твой", как написано в Ветхом завете?


А вам не кажется странным мысль  , что вас когда-то не было . ?  (прошу прощения, что влезла) .У вас не бывает ощущения, что вы были всегда и будете?  Вы же можете делать вывод ,что вас не было только на основании ваших умонаблюдений  с того момента, как стали что-либо понимать . Но как это проверить? Если убрать весь опыт ума, то чувство очень четкое, того, что ты был всегда . Есть мысли на этот счет?   Не помните, как это было,когда вас не было? )))и вообще возможно ли такое?Разум очень естественно и зная что-то , отказывается верить в то что после смерти нас не будет . Послушайте свой внутренний голос .Спросите его - что он вам говорит?

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Откуда буддизм знает, что вообще что-то там перерождается? Мож материалисты правы - помер и усе, "черви покров твой", как написано в Ветхом завете?


Человек который овладевает джханами, якобы, может вспомнить прошлые жизни. Так, по суттам, Готама узнал на своем опыте прошлые жизни.


Есть случаи когда маленький ребенок вдруг начинает говорить на чужом, иногда древнем, языке и говорит что мол он был таким то человеком в прошлой жизни.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. можем ли мы согласиться с солипсизмом: нет ничего реально существующего вне нашего сознания (или, как чаще говорят буддисты, "ума")?


Это вопрос к слову "реально". Что такое "реально"? 
Есть шесть сфер восприятия. Существам, привязанным к миру чувств восприятия пяти чувств кажутся реальными, в отличие от восприятия ума, которое кажется нереальным.

----------

Сергей Хос (27.10.2014), Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> За ссылку спасибо, но, к сожалению, скачивание архива уже не активно. Поищу в другом месте.


нафиг архивы, вы не туда натыкали. Под полезными постами маяки расставил, один из них указывает на путь к рабочим ссылкам. Ещё раз (перезагрузка)
та тема http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....8F%D1%82%D1%8C
и обратите внимание на её 9 пост  :Big Grin:  в моменты "обрыва закачки информации" человек использует некий метод, дабы закачку "продолжить с того места, где оборвалось"

добавка: Четыре Благородные Истины Будды - тяготу должно понять, сложение её отринуть, пресечение осуществить, пройти верной дорогой, так я слышал из сутры Запуска Колеса Дхармы, перевод А. Парибок http://abuss.narod.ru/Biblio/milindapanha.pdf, с. 445

----------


## Андрош

> Так или иначе, что-то перерождается, в противном случае было бы явление не имеющее никаких последствий.


Не совсем понял: жил - умер - похоронили - забыли. Какое в этой схеме явление "остается без последствий"?

----------


## Андрош

> А вам не кажется странным мысль  , что вас когда-то не было . ?  (прошу прощения, что влезла) .У вас не бывает ощущения, что вы были всегда и будете?  Вы же можете делать вывод ,что вас не было только на основании ваших умонаблюдений  с того момента, как стали что-либо понимать . Но как это проверить? Если убрать весь опыт ума, то чувство очень четкое, того, что ты был всегда . Есть мысли на этот счет?   Не помните, как это было,когда вас не было? )))и вообще возможно ли такое?Разум очень естественно и зная что-то , отказывается верить в то что после смерти нас не будет . Послушайте свой внутренний голос .Спросите его - что он вам говорит?


Я вам скажу даже более: в раннем детстве я, примерно, до семилетнего возраста я почему-то был уверен в двух вещах: первое то, что все неправильные поступки людей - от недомыслия (а не какой то врожденной порочности), второе - то, что если человек умирает, то он снова рождается в новом образе и теле. Не знаю, откуда у меня была такая уверенность. Естественно, я тогда и понятия не имел, что есть такие религии, которые учат подобному. Но, "ощущения", как вы пишете, хотелось бы подтвердить свидетельствами каких-то более авторитетных источников.

----------

Альбина (27.10.2014), Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Это вопрос к слову "реально". Что такое "реально"? 
> Есть шесть сфер восприятия. Существам, привязанным к миру чувств восприятия пяти чувств кажутся реальными, в отличие от восприятия ума, которое кажется нереальным.


Реальное это то, что обладает независимым от внешнего наблюдателя бытием.

----------


## Андрош

> ...и говорит что мол он был таким то человеком в прошлой жизни.


Ну а моя жена любит кошек и говорит, что в прошлой жизни она была кошкой. Ну не возводить же мне ее зоологические пристрастия в ранг философии. :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Реальное это то, что обладает независимым от внешнего наблюдателя бытием.


А это вопрос к методам того, как наблюдатель может узнать о независимости бытия чего-либо внешнего от него. Как и вообще, возможности отделения наблюдателем себя от этого внешнего бытия. Проведения границы, ее различения.

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Прошу прощения, что влезаю.




> А вам не кажется странным мысль  , что вас когда-то не было . ?


В детстве казалась странной, теперь не кажется.




> Если убрать весь опыт ума, то чувство очень четкое, того, что ты был всегда . Есть мысли на этот счет?   Не помните, как это было,когда вас не было? )))и вообще возможно ли такое?


Я, наоборот, не помню и как это было, когда я был. Скажем, лет 10 назад. К счастью, иногда отрывочные воспоминания определённых моментов из прошлого проскакивают, и я некоторое время после этого знаю, что был тогда-то и тогда-то, а всё остальное время мне приходится на основании логических умозаключений делать вывод о том, что я был в прошлом. Соответственно, если убрать мою память и информацию о том, что я родился в 1983 году, то никакого чёткого чувства о том, что я был в прошлом, у меня не будет. Следовательно, предполагаю, если убрать и опыт ума о том, что в настоящий момент я существую, то и чувство, что я есть, пропадёт.




> Разум очень естественно и зная что-то , отказывается верить в то что после смерти нас не будет . Послушайте свой внутренний голос .Спросите его - что он вам говорит?


После смерти близкого человека разум тоже отказывается верить, что он мёртв. Возможно, это происходит от цепляния за иллюзии, а не от внутренне присущей мудрости.

----------

Альбина (27.10.2014), Доня (28.08.2015), Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> А это вопрос к методам того, как наблюдатель может узнать о независимости бытия чего-либо внешнего от него. Как и вообще, возможности отделения наблюдателем себя от этого внешнего бытия. Проведения границы, ее различения.


Понятно, что данные определения имеют определенные сложности. Но, скажем так: если вы, я и еще стопятьсот человек видят предмет одинаково, то он объективно существует. Т.е. реален. Разве этого недостаточно?

----------


## Андрош

> После смерти близкого человека разум тоже отказывается верить, что он мёртв. Возможно, это происходит от цепляния за иллюзии, а не от внутренне присущей мудрости.


Привязанность к родным, детям, родителям, друзьям и пр. - с буддийской точки зрения тоже отсутствие мудрости и склонность к иллюзиям?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Привязанность к родным, детям, родителям, друзьям и пр. - с буддийской точки зрения тоже отсутствие мудрости и склонность к иллюзиям?


Искусная эмоция, которую развивают в буддизме —это майтри или метта — желание всем счастья, или любовь ко всем (в христианском смысле). А привязанность — это с буддийской точки зрения одно из омрачений, в том числе и к родным.

----------


## Фил

> Понятно, что данные определения имеют определенные сложности. Но, скажем так: если вы, я и еще стопятьсот человек видят предмет одинаково, то он объективно существует. Т.е. реален. Разве этого недостаточно?


Притчу про пять слепых и объективное представление о слоне знаете?

----------


## Фил

> Не совсем понял: жил - умер - похоронили - забыли. Какое в этой схеме явление "остается без последствий"?


 Вот именно, что ничего без последствий не остается.
Я это как раз и имел в виду.
Хоть в коме Вы всю жизнь пролежите, какие-то молекулы воздуха от вашего дыхания куда-то полетят и на что-то повлияют, во вселенной микробов.
Будда говорил о непрерывности причинно-следственной цепи.
О преемственности памяти и личности - нет.
Тем более, что преемственности памяти и личности на Земле после смерти, противоречит нашему опыту.
Более того - противоречит в рамках одной жизни.

----------


## Фил

> Я вам скажу даже более: в раннем детстве я, примерно, до семилетнего возраста я почему-то был уверен в двух вещах: первое то, что все неправильные поступки людей - от недомыслия (а не какой то врожденной порочности), второе - то, что если человек умирает, то он снова рождается в новом образе и теле. Не знаю, откуда у меня была такая уверенность. Естественно, я тогда и понятия не имел, что есть такие религии, которые учат подобному. Но, "ощущения", как вы пишете, хотелось бы подтвердить свидетельствами каких-то более авторитетных источников.


Пифагор Вам подойдет?  :Smilie: 
То что Вы высказываете - это воззрение Пифагора, и касательно недобродетельных поступков и касательно реинкарнаций.
Может Вы - его воплощение?

----------


## Neroli

> А привязанность — это с буддийской точки зрения одно из омрачений, в том числе и к родным.


Прям картина маслом: 
- Дорогой, хочу признаться тебе в омрачении!
 :Big Grin:

----------

Доня (28.08.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понятно, что данные определения имеют определенные сложности. Но, скажем так: если вы, я и еще стопятьсот человек видят предмет одинаково, то он объективно существует. Т.е. реален. Разве этого недостаточно?


Нет, конечно, совершенно недостаточно. Это все еще вопрос к тому, как Вы отделяете себя от меня и еще от стапятьсот человек.

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Вот именно, что ничего без последствий не остается.
> Я это как раз и имел в виду.
> Хоть в коме Вы всю жизнь пролежите, какие-то молекулы воздуха от вашего дыхания куда-то полетят и на что-то повлияют, во вселенной микробов.
> Будда говорил о непрерывности причинно-следственной цепи.
> О преемственности памяти и личности - нет.
> Тем более, что преемственности памяти и личности на Земле после смерти, противоречит нашему опыту.
> Более того - противоречит в рамках одной жизни.


И как это подтверждает наличие каких-то перерождений?

----------


## Андрош

> Нет, конечно, совершенно недостаточно. Это все еще вопрос к тому, как Вы отделяете себя от меня и еще от стапятьсот человек.


А какая разница как я "отделяю"?  Важно то, что разные люди свидетельствуют об одном и том же одинаково. Вон в юриспруденции если два свидетеля подтверждают, то, значит, преступление было. Или в буддийских странах не так?

----------


## Андрош

> Прям картина маслом: 
> - Дорогой, хочу признаться тебе в омрачении!


Я тоже стесняюсь спросить: как же тогда в буддийской среде выражается любовь к жене, мужу, детям? Чисто человеческие чувства объявляются "омрачениями".  Ведь с "омрачениями" надо бороться, не так ли?

----------


## Фил

> И как это подтверждает наличие каких-то перерождений?


- Ну, дружище Джо, ведь это совсем просто. Вот представь себе.
Едем мы с тобой по прерии, вдруг нам встречается племя индейцев. 
Силы не равны, мы пришпориваем своих коней, 
пуля попадает тебе в спину, 
ты падаешь со своего верного коня. 

Пройдет время, койоты и грифы растащат твои кости, 
что останется сгниет, 
превратится в удобрение и на этом месте вырастет высокая сочная трава. 

Придет голодный бизон, сожрет траву и сделает огромную кучу. 
И вот как-то вечером, я, проезжая мимо на своем верном мустанге, скажу:

- Привет, старина Джо! А ты совсем не изменился!

 :Smilie:

----------

Доня (28.08.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вон в юриспруденции если два свидетеля подтверждают, то, значит, преступление было.


Или не было.

----------


## Фил

> А какая разница как я "отделяю"?  Важно то, что разные люди свидетельствуют об одном и том же одинаково. Вон в юриспруденции если два свидетеля подтверждают, то, значит, преступление было. Или в буддийских странах не так?


 Значит когда то давно планета Земля такИ была плоская и стояла на черепахе?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А какая разница как я "отделяю"?  Важно то, что разные люди свидетельствуют об одном и том же одинаково. Вон в юриспруденции если два свидетеля подтверждают, то, значит, преступление было. Или в буддийских странах не так?


Разница - огромная. Почему Вы считаете одни побуждения - своими, а их источник - собой, а другие побуждения - не своими, а их источник не собой.

Я Вам не хочу ничего навязывать. Я просто объясняю метод работы над проблемой "себя". Разумеется людям привычно локализовывать себя. Можно даже объяснить, как это происходит, зачем и какие альтернативы возможны и невозможны. Но для начала Вам нужно признать проблему неопределенности границ. Пока Вы ее не признаете - Вы не уделяете ей внимания и не можете обнаружить во всей полноте, глубине и универсальности.

Сейчас для Вас "другие люди" - это аксиома, не требующая доказательства. А вот если пристрастно рассмотреть, как эти "другие люди" возникают, как распознаются - обнаружится другая аксиоматика. Вполне себе научный метод. Как Лобачевский открыл неевклидову геометрию? Подвергнув некоторые аксиомы сомнению и выдвинув альтернативные.

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Значит когда то давно планета Земля такИ была плоская и стояла на черепахе?


Давайте не усложнять, обойдемся без слонов, черепах и квантовых теорий. Принципы, о которых мы говорим, нагляднее рассматривать на простых примерах. Если на стадионе сто тысяч людей видят футбольный мяч одинаково, и все видят на нем надпись "adidas", то, значит этот мяч объективно существует. Или нет?

----------


## Фил

> Давайте не усложнять, обойдемся без слонов, черепах и квантовых теорий. Принципы, о которых мы говорим, нагляднее рассматривать на простых примерах. Если на стадионе сто тысяч людей видят футбольный мяч одинаково, и все видят на нем надпись "adidas", то, значит этот мяч объективно существует. Или нет?


А потом выяснится, что это не мяч - а спроецированная голограмма.
Но об этом знал только техник, который управлял голографической установкой.

И что будет реальнее?
Мяч 100 000 или голограмма 1?

----------


## Андрош

> Сейчас для Вас "другие люди" - это аксиома, не требующая доказательства.


А для вас?

----------


## Андрош

> А потом выяснится, что это не мяч - а спроецированная голограмма.
> Но об этом знал только техник, который управлял голографической установкой.
> 
> И что будет реальнее?
> Мяч 100 000 или голограмма 1?


А какая разница "проекция" объективно существует или мяч? Главное - что нечто объективно существует.

----------


## Фил

> А какая разница "проекция" объективно существует или мяч? Главное - что нечто объективно существует.


Это простой пример, что необязательно 100 000 человек буду являться критерием объективности,
а это пока Ваш единственный критерий объективности.

Если этот критерий не работает, как узнать, что именно объективно?

----------


## Андрош

> а это пока Ваш единственный критерий объективности.


Предложите другие критерии. 
Или вы клоните к тому, что ВСЁ - ИЛЛЮЗИЯ?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Я тоже стесняюсь спросить: как же тогда в буддийской среде выражается любовь к жене, мужу, детям? Чисто человеческие чувства объявляются "омрачениями".  Ведь с "омрачениями" надо бороться, не так ли?


есть различные варианты буддийской практики. Тех, кто практикует так называемый решительный бой с так называемыми омрачениями единицы, как и в других религиях - это непопулярно и в некоторых случаях пугающе. Из 100500 буддистов 1 быть может тем самым занят, остальные читают, пишут  :Smilie: , ходят на лекции, слушают, делают подношения, влюбляются, смотрят прекрасные сны и т.д.

----------


## Андрош

> есть различные варианты буддийской практики. Тех, кто практикует так называемый решительный бой с так называемыми омрачениями единицы, как и в других религиях - это непопулярно и в некоторых случаях пугающе. Из 100500 буддистов 1 быть может тем самым занят, остальные читают, пишут , ходят на лекции, слушают, делают подношения, влюбляются, смотрят прекрасные сны и т.д.


Т.е. из сотни тысяч один человек следует указаниям своей религии, которую он считает истиной? Какая-то слабая "конверсия"...

----------


## Фил

> Предложите другие критерии. 
> Или вы клоните к тому, что ВСЁ - ИЛЛЮЗИЯ?


Да что ж Вы все дихотомично так воспринимаете.
Либо все реальность, либо все иллюзия.
Почему?
У меня нет критерия и я не знаю что такое реальность.
Но на основании этого я не могу сделать вывод, что все - иллюзия.
Потому что, чтобы узнать, что все иллюзия нужен критерий реальности.
А его, как сказано выше - нет.
Почему в таком случае - все иллюзия?

Нельзя утверждать, что иллюзия, а что реальность.

----------

Доня (28.08.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Да что ж Вы все дихотомично так воспринимаете.
> Либо все реальность, либо все иллюзия.
> Почему?
> У меня нет критерия и я не знаю что такое реальность.
> Но на основании этого я не могу сделать вывод, что все - иллюзия.
> Потому что, чтобы узнать, что все иллюзия нужен критерий реальности.
> А его, как сказано выше - нет.
> Почему в таком случае - все иллюзия?
> 
> Нельзя утверждать, что иллюзия, а что реальность.


Сказать проще, то мы вообще ничего не знаем, и не понимаем. Просто предаемся словоблудию, тратя время. Не лучше ли пойти пивка попить... :Wink:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А для вас?


Я опираю на другие аксиомы  :Smilie:  Альтернативные. Принцип "анатман" говорит о том, что воистину нет владельцев и нет обладаемого. Но есть механизм, которым складывается иллюзия обладания, владения и собственника, обладающего. 

Значение имеет сама природа ума, а не его нарезанность на ломтики обладания. Но это непросто объяснять, нужно, чтобы человек сильно хотел понять и проделал довольно нетривиальную умственную работу. 

Поэтому все начинается с зарождения сомнений в том, что я - это нечто определенное, имеющее надежные границы, отделяющие я от не я. Об этом нужно тщательно и пристрастно размышлять. Захотите ли Вы?

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Сказать проще, то мы вообще ничего не знаем, и не понимаем. Просто предаемся словоблудию, тратя время. Не лучше ли пойти пивка попить...


Конечно, идите. Мы есть плод наших желаний и привычек. Желания заразны, но заразить желанием по заказу очень непросто. Вплоть до невозможности.

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Т.е. из сотни тысяч один человек следует указаниям своей религии, которую он считает истиной? Какая-то слабая "конверсия"...


то не только в буддизме, сравните с православием, напр., из всей массы православных христиан меньшая часть находится в монашестве, из тех монахов малая часть находится в схиме и ещё меньшая часть схимников находится в затворах. Или вуду какое-нибудь: в баскетбол играет куча народу, но единицы играют с духами

то, что называете указаниями, буддисты называют практикой, в той самой ссылке на Вимуттимаггу из прошлых постов практика именуется тренировкой. Относительно буддийской тренировки практикующий потенциально может быть тренирован в тех вещах, в которых необходима тренировка, быть тренированным в продвинутой тренировке и быть тренированным для того, чтобы выйти за пределы всей тренировки. И если какой-то буддист пытается соблюдать свои так называемые обеты мирянина, делает подношения, любит семью и хорошо относится в живым существам - значит это только 1: ему не необходима продвинутая тренировка

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Я опираю на другие аксиомы  Альтернативные. Принцип "анатман" говорит о том, что воистину нет владельцев и нет обладаемого. Но есть механизм, которым складывается иллюзия обладания, владения и собственника, обладающего. 
> 
> Значение имеет сама природа ума, а не его нарезанность на ломтики обладания. Но это непросто объяснять, нужно, чтобы человек сильно хотел понять и проделал довольно нетривиальную умственную работу. 
> 
> Поэтому все начинается с зарождения сомнений в том, что я - это нечто определенное, имеющее надежные границы, отделяющие я от не я. Об этом нужно тщательно и пристрастно размышлять. Захотите ли Вы?


Ну не стоит так раздувать свое эго. Возможно, вы считаете свое миропонимание недоступным простому смертному, и это сильно поднимает самооценку. На самом деле ваше "познание природы ума" может оказаться чистой воды иллюзией. Ваши коллеги честно сознавались (прямо или "между строк"), что далеки от понимания реальности. И это понимание не возникает благодаря отвлеченным рассуждениям.

----------


## Андрош

> то не только в буддизме, сравните с православием


Уходить в монашество - не есть заповедь православия.
Но вы представьте себе картину - вдруг все буддисты стали избавляться от омрачения. И отвергли бы любовь, привязанность, дружбу. Захотели бы жить в таком "совершенном" обществе?

----------


## Фил

> Сказать проще, то мы вообще ничего не знаем, и не понимаем. Просто предаемся словоблудию, тратя время.


Вы опять сворачиваете в догматические утверждения.
Если мы ничего не знаем и не понимаем, почему в таком случае "предаемся словоблудию"?
Равнозначно утверждение, что мы "занимаемся поисками истины".




> Не лучше ли пойти пивка попить...


Лучше чем что?
Если для Вас это будет лучше, Вы пойдете за пивом и спрашивать никого не будете, лучше это или нет.

----------


## Андрош

> Равнозначно утверждение, что мы "занимаемся поисками истины".


Дык я к тому, что пиво и бабы- они реальны... А у вас тут куда ни глянь - все "нереально". Шучу...

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Уходить в монашество - не есть заповедь православия.
> Но вы представьте себе картину - вдруг все буддисты стали избавляться от омрачения. И отвергли бы любовь, привязанность, дружбу. Захотели бы жить в таком "совершенном" обществе?


то следствие действительного выполнения всех, относящихся к православию заповедей
такого общества не могло бы существовать. Жажда жизни, привязанность - вот условия для существования

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну не стоит так раздувать свое эго. Возможно, вы считаете свое миропонимание недоступным простому смертному, и это сильно поднимает самооценку. На самом деле ваше "познание природы ума" может оказаться чистой воды иллюзией. Ваши коллеги честно сознавались (прямо или "между строк"), что далеки от понимания реальности. И это понимание не возникает благодаря отвлеченным рассуждениям.


Вы верите в то, во что верите, это определяет Ваше доверие к другим альтернативам. Ничего недоступного простому смертному я не предлагаю, я лишь написал Вам, что без Вашего желания мне не удастся что-либо Вам объяснить. Раз Вы думаете, что мне нечего Вам предложить, не буду навязываться. Удачи!

----------


## Андрош

> ...сомнений в том, что я - это нечто определенное, имеющее надежные границы, отделяющие я от не я


Я знаю несколько таких, сомневающихся в своей "целостности", и "границах". У них в карточке написано - параноидальная шизофрения. Некоторых даже вылечили и вернули к более-менее нормальной жизни.

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Вы верите в то, во что верите


Также, как и вы. Разве нет? Разница между нами в том, что я стараюсь строить свое миропонимание на опыте. Вы же "опыт" просто отрицаете, предпочитая предаваться отвлеченным рассуждениям.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Также, как и вы. Разве нет?


Это универсально  :Smilie:  Какие-то идеи (и те, кто их исследует) либо интересны Вам, либо нет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я знаю несколько таких, сомневающихся в своей "целостности", и "границах". У них в карточке написано - параноидальная шизофрения. Некоторых даже вылечили и вернули к более-менее нормальной жизни.


Ваша тревога на мой счет очаровательна, но бесполезна. У Вас слишком мало данных, чтобы ставить диагноз. Но, похоже, Вы несколько обиделись на меня. У меня не было желания как-то задеть Ваши чувства. Простите, если это возможно.

----------


## Фил

> Дык я к тому, что пиво и бабы- они реальны...


Скучно, только!




> А у вас тут куда ни глянь - все "нереально".


Не "нереально".
Ставится под сомнение утверждение, что "вот это реально, потому что..."
Как происходит переход к "потому что..."
Считается, что это "очевидно", как Вы и писали, 100 000 человек.

А мне всегда было интересно Картезианское cogito ergo sum (Мыслю - следовательно существую)
С какой стати "следовательно" ?
Мог бы еще согласится с "мыслю - следовательно мыслю" или "существую - следовательно существую", да и то сейчас не соглашусь, поскольку "следовательно" это какая-то уловка.
Мыслю - следовательно барабашка.
Мыслю - следовательно идет снег.

Универсальный конструктор силлогизмов от Рене Декарта.  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> Простите, если это возможно.


Взаимно.

----------

Won Soeng (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Ставится под сомнение утверждение, что "вот это реально, потому что..."
> Считается, что это "очевидно", как Вы и писали, 100 000 человек.


Нет, на самом деле, я большой сторонник солипсизма. Даже естествоиспытатели - материалисты признали, что доказать объективное существование материи невозможно. Хотя и утверждение "мы не знаем, что реально, а что нет". В христианской философии, например, Бог - единая объективная реальность.

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> есть различные варианты буддийской практики.


Растолкуйте мне многогрешному: буддизм учит, что достичь Нирваны можно, исполняя простые правила буддизма? Что есть просветление? Т.е. только просветленные достигают освобождения от круговорота рождений? В чем критерий достаточности?

----------


## Фил

> Нет, на самом деле, я большой сторонник солипсизма. Даже естествоиспытатели - материалисты признали, что доказать объективное существование материи невозможно. Хотя и утверждение "мы не знаем, что реально, а что нет". В христианской философии, например, Бог - единая объективная реальность.


Солипсизм не более обоснован чем материализм.
То, что лично Вам солипсизм эстетически больше нравится не дает ему никаких преимуществ перед материализмом.

Это просто 2 теории,  которые одинаково непротиворечиво описывают явления, но при этом противоречат друг-другу.
А еще таких теорий - сотни.

Либо Вы находитесь в какой-то традиции, и не выбираете ничего, а следуете традиции.
Либо не выбираете вообще ничего, как можно выбрать без критерия?
Либо Ваш выбор будет обусловлен какими-то аффектами, но явно не критерием истины.
Можно и так.

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Растолкуйте мне многогрешному: буддизм учит, что достичь Нирваны можно, исполняя простые правила буддизма? Что есть просветление? Т.е. только просветленные достигают освобождения от круговорота рождений? В чем критерий достаточности?


"<...> Царь молвил: "Почтенный Нагасена, что больше - достойное или недостойное?" - "Достойное больше, государь, недостойное меньше". - "Почему же?" - "Совершающий недостойное раскаивается в том, что совершил грех, и потому, государь, грех не растёт. Совершающий же достойное, государь, не раскаивается, раз нет раскаяния, то является весёлость, от весёлости является радость, от радости тело становится надёжным, от надёжности тела ощущается приятное, у ощущающего приятное мысль сосредоточивается, сосредоточенный постигает то, что есть, поэтому достойное растёт. <...>" так я слышал из "Вопросов Милинды", перевод А. Парибок http://abuss.narod.ru/Biblio/milindapanha.pdf

" <...> к тому же человек вступает на путь с помощью трёх видов добродетели: первоначальной добродетели, промежуточной добродетели и окончательной добродетели. Нравственность соответствует первоначальной добродетели; сосредоточение соответствует промежуточной; мудрость соответствует окончательной. Почему нравственность соответствует первоначальной добродетели? Настойчивый человек достигает отсутствия угрызений совести, благодаря отсутствию угрызений совести возникает радость, благодаря радости возникает лёгкость, благодаря лёгкости возникает восторг, благодаря восторгу расслабляется тело, благодаря расслаблению он испытывает счастье, благодаря счастью сосредоточивается ум, - вот что называется первоначальной добродетелью. Сосредоточение соответствует промежуточной добродетели таким образом: с помощью сосредоточения человек познаёт и видит явления такими, как есть, - вот что называется промежуточной добродетелью. Мудрость соответствует промежуточной добродетели таким образом: зная и видя явления, как они есть, человек пресыщается ими; благодаря пресыщению, он приходит к бесстрастию; благодаря бесстрастию он освобождается; освободившись, он знает (что освобождён). Таким образом человек доводит до совершенства путь тройной добродетели <...>" так я слышал из 1 главы Пути к Освобождению (Вимуттимагги) Архата Упатиссы, перевод на язык Лян Типитаки Сангхапалы из Фуань, перевод на английский Н. Р. М. Ихары, Сома Тхеры и Кхеминда Тхеры, перевод на русский с использованием палийских параллелей Д. А. Ивахненко http://dhamma.ru/in/vim_01.pdf 

нет причин, оснований и условий у того, что вы называете Просветлением (Нирваной) потому и нельзя растолковать его (её). Но у Сансары есть и причины, и основания, уничтожьте их - вот она Нирвана, однако то непопулярный метод, некоторые из тех, кто это понимает продолжают осознанно закладывать семена для существования, намеренно привязываясь таким образом

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Солипсизм не более обоснован чем материализм.
> То, что лично Вам солипсизм эстетически больше нравится не дает ему никаких преимуществ перед материализмом.


Не, эстетика тут ни при чем. Я уже упоминал, что стараюсь строить свое миропонимание на опыте. И это - как опыт общения с духовным миром, так и чисто практические вещи. Изменение мышления, отношения к окружающему миру меняет сам мир вокруг нас. Проявленный мир проявляет мысль. На этом основана вся западная "психология успеха", вся ментальная магия. Это работает, проверено лично. И это аргумент в пользу первичности сознания. Чисто практический.

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Не, эстетика тут ни при чем. Я уже упоминал, что стараюсь строить свое миропонимание на опыте. И это - как опыт общения с духовным миром, так и чисто практические вещи. Изменение мышления, отношения к окружающему миру меняет сам мир вокруг нас. Проявленный мир проявляет мысль. На этом основана вся западная "психология успеха", вся ментальная магия. Это работает, проверено лично. И это аргумент в пользу первичности сознания. Чисто практический.


Опыт может быть недостаточен.
Интерпретация опыта может быть неверной.
Лично у Вас что-то работает, а у другого - не работает.
Если Вам достаточно в рамках солипсизма своего собственного опыта, своей собственной религии и своей собственной вселенной, то конечно - пожалуйста.

Я не могу внутренне с таким искусственным ограничением согласиться.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Растолкуйте мне многогрешному: буддизм учит, что достичь Нирваны можно, исполняя простые правила буддизма? Что есть просветление? Т.е. только просветленные достигают освобождения от круговорота рождений? В чем критерий достаточности?


http://confession-at.blogspot.ru/201...l#.VE4VBh2sXHU

Нет большой нужды толковать о нирване, просветлении и кроговороте рождений. Правила буддизма просты, но исполнять их далеко непросто. Поэтому так обширны толкования и наставления и так долго, годами и десятилетиями, люди обуздывают непослушный ум, чтобы впервые услышать слово наставления чистым, словно ясное зеркало умом, ничего не добавляющим, и ничего не пропускающим.

----------

Антон Соносон (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Опыт может быть недостаточен.
> Интерпретация опыта может быть неверной.
> Лично у Вас что-то работает, а у другого - не работает.
> Если Вам достаточно в рамках солипсизма своего собственного опыта, своей собственной религии и своей собственной вселенной, то конечно - пожалуйста.
> 
> Я не могу внутренне с таким искусственным ограничением согласиться.


Точно также, как неверной может быть интерпретация моих слов. Я говорил о том, что солипсизм имеет больше подтверждений опытом, чем материализм. А не о том, что "мне солипсизма достаточно". ))

----------


## Андрош

> http://confession-at.blogspot.ru/201...l#.VE4VBh2sXHU
> 
> Нет большой нужды толковать о нирване, просветлении и кроговороте рождений. Правила буддизма просты, но исполнять их далеко непросто. Поэтому так обширны толкования и наставления и так долго, годами и десятилетиями, люди обуздывают непослушный ум, чтобы впервые услышать слово наставления чистым, словно ясное зеркало умом, ничего не добавляющим, и ничего не пропускающим.


Т.е. человек не может быть уверенным, "достиг" он, или "не достиг" в текущей жизни?

----------


## Фил

> Я говорил о том, что солипсизм имеет больше подтверждений опытом, чем материализм.


Разве?
Может Вы просто недостаточно знаете материализм?
И как бы то ни было, все равно окончательный вывод сделать нельзя?

----------


## Андрош

> Нет большой нужды толковать о нирване, просветлении и кроговороте рождений.


Почему нет нужды говорить? Разве это не важные категории?
...
Won Soeng, вы позже подключились к разговору, в моем посте
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post681830
был вопрос про "пхову". Что можете сказать по поводу этой практики?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Почему нет нужды говорить? Разве это не важные категории?
> ...
> Won Soeng, вы позже подключились к разговору, в моем посте
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post681830
> был вопрос про "пхову". Что можете сказать по поводу этой практики?


Это вопросы, по которым можно иметь миллион заблуждений, которые чрезывачайно трудно верифицировать. Поэтому нужда о них говорить - не слишком плодотворна.
Насчет пховы - я слишком поверхностно знаком с тибетскими практиками не возьмусь что-либо говорить. Ну, разве что, замечу, что всякая традиция вполне самостоятельна и их нет смысла между собой смешивать (хотя я с огромным уважением отношусь к учителям, получавшим наставления и реализовывавшим их в разных традициях, объединяя их тем самым в своей линии передачи)

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Разве?
> Может Вы просто недостаточно знаете материализм?
> И как бы то ни было, все равно окончательный вывод сделать нельзя?


Материализм, в современных формах, все больше склоняется к разновидностям квазиноминализма. Квантовая механика дошла до того предела, где вероятность размывает границы какой-либо определенности и детерминированности.

----------

Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Материализм, в современных формах, все больше склоняется к разновидностям квазиноминализма. Квантовая механика дошла до того предела, где вероятность размывает границы какой-либо определенности и детерминированности.


Я имел в виду, что если утверждать 
"такая-то теория более правильная, потому что согласуется с моим опытом" не корректно, 
потому что другая теория тоже может согласовываться с этим же самым опытом.
Только интерпретация не нравится.
Т.е. выбор между двумя теориями чисто эстетический (это - нравится, а это - не нравится).

Аналогично выбору музыкального произведения. Явно не потому, что музыкальное произведение - правильное (Ни у кого не вызывает вопросов, что характеристика "правильное" к музыкальному произведению не применима?)

----------

Won Soeng (27.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Господа, позвольте немного уклониться от экватора темы и попросить вас прокомментировать следующую ситуацию. Когда-то ваш покорный слуга занимался такой практикой как "астральная проекция". Если вам не очень приемлем термин "астрала", то можно обойтись простой русской фразой, такой, как перемещение сознания за пределы своего тела (кстати, как я понял, буддисты больше пользуются термином "ум" для подобных случаев, чем "сознание", но вопрос не о терминах...). При этом я был свидетелем опыта, когда практически слепой человек, потерявший зрение, овладев этой техникой мог переносить сознание в астральное тело, отделять его от физического, плотного тела. И происходила удивительная вещь: человек начинал видеть "астральными глазами", т.е. получать информацию путем зрительных образов. Видимое им, предметы и окружающая обстановка не были его фантазией или чем-то подобным, так как информация проверялась легко другими, зрячими наблюдателями. Подобные вещи как-бы говорят о возможности существования сознания без участия плотного физического тела.
> Возможно для последователей буддизма такие опыты покажутся своеобразным "эзотерическим баловством", Но все же хотелось бы узнать ваш буддийский взгляд на такие практики.
> Возможно ли считать эзотерическую практику астральной проекции чем-то подобной буддийской практике "пхова" (Карма Кагью и др.)? 
> спс...


Никак не касается тибетских практик, скажу только за чувственное восприятие. Каждое чувство воспринимает определенные признаки, которые порождают распознавание более сложных предметов на их основе. И, в некотором роде синестезии, чувства несколько синхронизируются, подмешиваются. Так же они могут подмешиваться к умственному восприятию, а умственное - к другим чувствам. Мы не просто видим цвета, мы видим их сочетания и их принадлежность формам. Мы имеем опыт взаимодействия с объектами и предвосхищаем их осязаемые качества, запах, вкус и т.д. 

Астральная проекция это использование такой умственной синестезии. Можно понимать, что происходит и как происходит, можно использовать для этого разные термины и целые теории. Но для буддиста это все побочные эффекты. Подобные способности можно развивать до вполне "чудесного" (т.е. неожиданного, непонятного, труднообъяснимого) уровня этаких фокусов. Отделить здесь уровень умственного моделирования от умственного восприятия - очень непросто. Ведь вопрос тонких (экстрасенсорных) признаков восприятия в синестетической модели восприятия очень неочевиден. Что именно за признаки считываются? Относятся ли эти признаки действительно к умственному восприятию или это просто тонкое считывание признаков визуальных, обонятельных, слуховых, имеющих определенную, но не очевидную корелляцию с моделью? Это как разные способности к собиранию грибов. Редкий грибник ясно осознает, почему его тянет в определенное место. Попроси его перечислить приметы и он скажет те, о которых знает, но не обязательно те, которые действительно воспринимает. 

Это все к тому, что тренировать способность восприятия чистого ума очень сложно. И восприятие чистого ума куда сложнее и обширнее восприятия остальными пятью чувствами. Очень сложно практически убедиться, что пять сфер восприятия оставлены без внимания полностью. А некоторые проблески могут быть всего лишь синестетической моделью (т.е. воображением, а не восприятием). И хотя воображение - это часть восприятия, проблема заключается в том, что воображение работает в значительной степени на синестетической основе (т.е. сводной от всех шести сфер восприятия) и различить воображение от умственного восприятия - трудная и крополтивая работа.

----------


## Андрош

> Никак не касается тибетских практик, скажу только за чувственное восприятие. Каждое чувство воспринимает определенные признаки, которые порождают распознавание более сложных предметов на их основе. И, в некотором роде синестезии, чувства несколько синхронизируются, подмешиваются. Так же они могут подмешиваться к умственному восприятию, а умственное - к другим чувствам. Мы не просто видим цвета, мы видим их сочетания и их принадлежность формам. Мы имеем опыт взаимодействия с объектами и предвосхищаем их осязаемые качества, запах, вкус и т.д. 
> 
> Астральная проекция это использование такой умственной синестезии. Можно понимать, что происходит и как происходит, можно использовать для этого разные термины и целые теории. Но для буддиста это все побочные эффекты. Подобные способности можно развивать до вполне "чудесного" (т.е. неожиданного, непонятного, труднообъяснимого) уровня этаких фокусов. Отделить здесь уровень умственного моделирования от умственного восприятия - очень непросто. Ведь вопрос тонких (экстрасенсорных) признаков восприятия в синестетической модели восприятия очень неочевиден. Что именно за признаки считываются? Относятся ли эти признаки действительно к умственному восприятию или это просто тонкое считывание признаков визуальных, обонятельных, слуховых, имеющих определенную, но не очевидную корелляцию с моделью? Это как разные способности к собиранию грибов. Редкий грибник ясно осознает, почему его тянет в определенное место. Попроси его перечислить приметы и он скажет те, о которых знает, но не обязательно те, которые действительно воспринимает. 
> 
> Это все к тому, что тренировать способность восприятия чистого ума очень сложно. И восприятие чистого ума куда сложнее и обширнее восприятия остальными пятью чувствами. Очень сложно практически убедиться, что пять сфер восприятия оставлены без внимания полностью. А некоторые проблески могут быть всего лишь синестетической моделью (т.е. воображением, а не восприятием). И хотя воображение - это часть восприятия, проблема заключается в том, что воображение работает в значительной степени на синестетической основе (т.е. сводной от всех шести сфер восприятия) и различить воображение от умственного восприятия - трудная и крополтивая работа.



 Да, в этой связи интересно отметить, что среди учителей астральной проекции есть две школы или два направления. Одно из них утверждает, что при астральной проекции происходит реальное отделение тонкого тела от плотной физической оболочки и перенос сознания в тонкое тело. Другое направление говорит, что вообще ничто и никуда не отделяется, и что ощущение окружающего мира - суть продукт нашего сознания, и что и физическое, и астральное тело есть продукт нашего сознания (а не его носитель) как часть проявленного этим сознанием мира. Видимо, это тоже пример разных интерпретаций одного и того же явления.

----------


## Андрош

> Насчет пховы - я слишком поверхностно знаком с тибетскими практиками не возьмусь что-либо говорить. Ну, разве что, замечу, что всякая традиция вполне самостоятельна


А в дзен есть какие-либо подобные практики?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. человек не может быть уверенным, "достиг" он, или "не достиг" в текущей жизни?


Человек это идея, обобщающая некоторые процессы в одно целое. Процессы происходят независимо от того, кто считает их своими. Пробужденный ум не запятнывается омрачениями. Истина не заменяется ошибками, не затрагивается ими. Поэтому "человек уверен", "человек достиг" - это все качества того, что не является чем-то надежным и значимым. Когда в потоке ума, который Вы считаете собой или своим, обнаруживается, как именно, на основе каких конкретно признаков, возникает образ "себя" и "своего" это "себя" и "свое" может быть опущено. Их возникновение не обязательно. И тогда в потоке ума возникает то самое качество уверенности в том, что достигнуто прекращение цепляния, достигнуто прекращение становления в новой жизни этого самого потока возникающего хозяина побуждений и сознаний.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А в дзен есть какие-либо подобные практики?


Это не прямая дзенская практика, но, например, в китайских школах, принято когда мы сталкиваемся с чем-то, что неизбежно и нежелаемо, мы говорим: Амитофо! Таким образом мы взываем к Амида Будде с призывом переместить поток сознания участников ситуации в чистые земли. Те, кто знают об обете Амида Будды создать чистые земли и переносить в них поток сознания всех, кто к нему обращается, и верят в силу этого обета, в этот самый момент спасаются от омрачений и сохраняют ум ясным, точно в меру своей веры.

----------

Фил (27.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (27.10.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Т.е. человек не может быть уверенным, "достиг" он, или "не достиг" в текущей жизни?


например, некий настойчивый человек тренируется в добродетели, и таким способом достигает отсутствия угрызений совести, благодаря отсутствию угрызений совести у него возникает радость, благодаря радости возникает лёгкость, благодаря лёгкости возникает восторг, благодаря восторгу расслабляется тело, благодаря расслаблению он испытывает счастье, благодаря счастью сосредоточивается его ум, от данной возможности сосредоточения ума пределы осознаваемого тем настойчивым в тренировке добродетели человеком расширяются. Даже во сне он осознан, добродетелен и уверен. И в момент смерти

например, некий человек, не тренируется в добродетели, совершает дурные поступки и испытывает угрызения совести или не испытывает их, у него не возникает радости, не возникает лёгкости, восторга, расслабления тела и т.о. он несчастлив, из-за отсутствия счастья ум его не сосредоточивается основательно, раз у ума такого человека нет возможности основательно сосредоточиться и выйти за пределы того, что он привык осознавать, он поносит все пути, когда сыт и ищет чего-нибудь сожрать, когда голоден. Случается, что он размышляет так:  



> мы вообще ничего не знаем, и не понимаем. Просто предаемся словоблудию, тратя время. Не лучше ли пойти пивка попить...


или эдак



> Дык я к тому, что пиво и бабы- они реальны...


и вот, значит, отпарывает тот человек или другой очередную бабу между вторым и третьим литром пивка и таким образом находится в состоянии неуверенности, а может то и не человек уже. Как же он умирать-то будет, как минимум - неуверенно

----------


## Андрош

> Это не прямая дзенская практика, но, например, в китайских школах, принято когда мы сталкиваемся с чем-то, что неизбежно и нежелаемо, мы говорим: Амитофо! Таким образом мы взываем к Амида Будде с призывом переместить поток сознания участников ситуации в чистые земли. Те, кто знают об обете Амида Будды создать чистые земли и переносить в них поток сознания всех, кто к нему обращается, и верят в силу этого обета, в этот самый момент спасаются от омрачений и сохраняют ум ясным, точно в меру своей веры.


Т.е. типа молитва? Аналогично христианскому "Господи, помилуй"?

----------


## Андрош

> например, некий настойчивый человек тренируется в добродетели, и таким способом достигает отсутствия угрызений совести, благодаря отсутствию угрызений совести у него возникает радость, благодаря радости возникает лёгкость, благодаря лёгкости возникает восторг, благодаря восторгу расслабляется тело, благодаря расслаблению он испытывает счастье, благодаря счастью сосредоточивается его ум, от данной возможности сосредоточения ума пределы осознаваемого тем настойчивым в тренировке добродетели человеком расширяются. Даже во сне он осознан, добродетелен и уверен. И в момент смерти
> 
> например, некий человек, не тренируется в добродетели, совершает дурные поступки и испытывает угрызения совести или не испытывает их, у него не возникает радости, не возникает лёгкости, восторга, расслабления тела и т.о. он несчастлив, из-за отсутствия счастья ум его не сосредоточивается основательно, раз у ума такого человека нет возможности основательно сосредоточиться и выйти за пределы того, что он привык осознавать, он поносит все пути, когда сыт и ищет чего-нибудь сожрать, когда голоден. Случается, что он размышляет так:  
> 
> или эдак
> 
> и вот, значит, отпарывает тот человек или другой очередную бабу между вторым и третьим литром пивка и таким образом находится в состоянии неуверенности, а может то и не человек уже. Как же он умирать-то будет, как минимум - неуверенно


Бабу надо иметь уверенно. Тогда все будет хорошо. И пиво лучше после, а не до того и во время... :Wink: 
...
О серьезном. В одной из лекций ламы Оле Нидала слышал, что в зависимости от того, о чем думает человек в момент смерти зависит напрямую его следующее рождение. Он еще там говорил, что можно покидать тело через макушку (и - прям в "чистые земли"), через пупок, и далее через еще менее благородные отверстия... И от этого тоже зависит будущее рождение. Что по этому поводу в других традициях?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Бабу надо иметь уверенно. Тогда все будет хорошо. И пиво лучше после, а не до того и во время...
> ...
> О серьезном. В одной из лекций ламы Оле Нидала слышал, что в зависимости от того, о чем думает человек в момент смерти зависит напрямую его следующее рождение. Он еще там говорил, что можно покидать тело через макушку (и - прям в "чистые земли"), через пупок, и далее через еще менее благородные отверстия... И от этого тоже зависит будущее рождение. Что по этому поводу в других традициях?


ну вот, смерть значит, мысли пошли: бабы, пивы, мама, папа, мама, мама, ..., пупок, зачем пупок?, так, так, так Лама Оле говорил на лекции, макушка, макушка, балин, опять это пиво, ёлкопоповицкий козёл, какой козёл?, ёлко чего? бах и умер

----------

Альбина (27.10.2014), Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> ну вот, смерть значит, мысли пошли: бабы, пивы, мама, папа, мама, мама, ..., пупок, зачем пупок?, так, так, так Лама Оле говорил на лекции, макушка, макушка, балин, опять это пиво, ёлкопоповицкий козёл, какой козёл?, ёлко чего? бах и умер


Что такое? "Омрачение" проявилось?  :Wink:

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Что такое? "Омрачение" проявилось?


то пример морачённых мыслей обычного человека в тот самый момент, т.е. попытка ухватиться за что-то, не потерять себя
и пример неомрачённого мышления http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=23970&page=2 38 пост

----------

Эделизи (31.10.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Я вам скажу даже более: в раннем детстве я, примерно, до семилетнего возраста я почему-то был уверен в двух вещах: первое то, что все неправильные поступки людей - от недомыслия (а не какой то врожденной порочности), второе - то, что если человек умирает, то он снова рождается в новом образе и теле. Не знаю, откуда у меня была такая уверенность. Естественно, я тогда и понятия не имел, что есть такие религии, которые учат подобному. Но, "ощущения", как вы пишете, хотелось бы подтвердить свидетельствами каких-то более авторитетных источников.


Может все-таки помнили свое знание  и опыт"смерти"?  Вы,наверное, из той категории людей, которые все узнают на своем личном  опыте ( такие задатки почти Буддовские - посмотрите как у него все происходило )).
У меня кстати  возникает иногда теория , что такой опыт "смерти" есть у всех, а  скептическое отношение или желание веских доказательств (явное присутствие интереса-) или наоборот вера - это проявление памяти  этого опыта.
Копайте.)

----------


## Альбина

> ну вот, смерть значит, мысли пошли: бабы, пивы, мама, папа, мама, мама, ..., пупок, зачем пупок?, так, так, так Лама Оле говорил на лекции, макушка, макушка, балин, опять это пиво, ёлкопоповицкий козёл, какой козёл?, ёлко чего? бах и умер


Антон. Надо попробовать умереть во время оргазма.)) Во-первых- нет пива (блин -голову мне пивом заморочили)... нет в смысле "мыслей". 
Во-вторых, во время оргазма, говорят ,ясный свет виден, так что ... не зря к бабам тяга .

----------


## Tong Po

> А что иллюзорно, а что нет? как определить?


Иллюзорна иллюзия. Чего тут непонятного?

----------


## Tong Po

> Мне тут писал ваш коллега про гандхарва:
> _гандхарва - другое, выдуманное существо. То, чем это - выдуманное существо №2, гандхарва, становится - выдуманное существо №3 и т.д., т.е. номера 1,2,3 - разные выдуманные существа_
> Так "ничто", или "гандхарва", или "дхарма"? Вы сами-то не путаетесь в этом, извините...?


В чём? В том, что Вам кто-то писал? А чё я должен в этом путаться? Я написал совершенно чётко, ясно и конкретно. К посту про некие "гандхарвы" я отношения не имею и мне лень его (пост этот) Вам пояснять. Я тока за свои посты готов иногда впрягаться. ОК?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> Антон. Надо попробовать умереть во время оргазма.)) Во-первых- нет пива (блин -голову мне пивом заморочили)... нет в смысле "мыслей". 
> Во-вторых, во время оргазма, говорят ,ясный свет виден, так что ... не зря к бабам тяга .


то оно?

<...>
Мысль чиста, когда она поручена лбу.
Не представляй себе различий в самом себе.
Когда нет различия между Телом, Речью и Умом,
Сияет истинная природа Первородного.

Как там возникает другой,
Где жена без колебаний поглощает домохозяина
Это действие йогини не имеет равных.

Она поглощает домохозяина, и сияет Первородное
Нет ни страсти, ни отсутствия страсти.
Усевшись подле неё, с её разрушенным умом, так я увидел йогини.

Кто-то ест и пьёт, и думает, что происходит с мыслью.
Это по ту сторону ума и непостижимо, это чудо йогини.

Здесь Солнце и Луна теряют своё различие,
В ней три мира созданы.
О, знай эту йогини, совершенствующую мысль и единство Первородного.

Весь мир терпит мучения из-за слов,
И нет никого, кто делает без слов.
Но с тех пор, как он свободен от слов,
Он воистину понимает слова.

Одно и то же снаружи и внутри,
Твёрдо установленные на четырнадцатой ступени,
Лишённая тела форма скрыта в теле.
Тот, кто знает это, в этом освобождён.

Я часто повторял (текст, начинающийся словами) "Да будет успех."
Но я выпил эликсир и забыл его.
Есть лишь одно слово, которое я знаю теперь,
А для него, мой друг, я не знаю имени.

В момент объятия добивается ли великого блаженства тот,
Кто не осознаёт, что всё обладает его собственной природой?
Он подобен жаждущему оленю, бегущему к воде, которая всего лишь мираж.
Он умирает от жажды, и как он может достичь божественных вод?

Пять скандх, пять материальных элементов, двенадцать областей чувств, шесть способностей чувства и их сферы,
– Все они с их различными модификациями являются водой.
В этих стихах-доха, которые в общем новы, ничто нигде не скрыто.

Итак, пандиты, пожалуйста, будьте терпеливы со мной,
Ибо здесь не существует колебаний.
То, что я услышал в слове моего учителя,
Почему я должен говорить об этом втайне?

Тот блаженный восторг, который находится между лотосом и ваджрой,
Кто не возрадуется здесь?
В трёх мирах чьи надежды он не сможет исполнить?

<...>


из Сокровищницы песен Сарахи

----------

Альбина (27.10.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> =Цхултрим Тращи;683359]
> 
> В детстве казалась странной, теперь не кажется.


А почему?




> Я, наоборот, не помню и как это было, когда я был. Скажем, лет 10 назад. К счастью, иногда отрывочные воспоминания определённых моментов из прошлого проскакивают, и я некоторое время после этого знаю, что был тогда-то и тогда-то, а всё остальное время мне приходится на основании логических умозаключений делать вывод о том, что я был в прошлом. Соответственно, если убрать мою память и информацию о том, что я родился в 1983 году, то никакого чёткого чувства о том, что я был в прошлом, у меня не будет. Следовательно, предполагаю, если убрать и опыт ума о том, что в настоящий момент я существую, то и чувство, что я есть, пропадёт.


Интересно .... 10 лет назад до того как вы родились вообще-то родилась я . )) Может это вы так  вспомнили? 






> После смерти близкого человека разум тоже отказывается верить, что он мёртв. Возможно, это происходит от цепляния за иллюзии, а не от внутренне присущей мудрости.


Мне кажется появляется скорбь не от утраты, а от например, размышлений, был ли человек счастлив, все ли он получил от жизни, насколько он страдал , а если совсем близкий человек, то добавляются мысли о том, что осталось что-то недосказанное , недовыражанная любовь.  Хочется вернуть человека на секунду , сказать, "знай что я тебя люблю" и путь идет .

----------


## Жека

Есть четкое ощущение, что автор - его величество Тролль )

----------

Tong Po (27.10.2014), Нико (27.10.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Антон. Надо попробовать умереть во время оргазма.)) Во-первых- нет пива (блин -голову мне пивом заморочили)... нет в смысле "мыслей". 
> Во-вторых, во время оргазма, говорят ,ясный свет виден, так что ... не зря к бабам тяга .


Альбина, вы поаккуратнее с этим. Человеку мало того, что шок, так потом еще и в тюрьме сидеть по статье до смерти затра "убийство по неосторожности". Нельзя быть эгоистами.
Умер сам, умри другого.

----------

Won Soeng (27.10.2014), Альбина (27.10.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

к житью - так выживет

----------

Альбина (27.10.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Во-вторых, во время оргазма, говорят ,ясный свет виден, так что ... не зря к бабам тяга .


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h_0EsUwEFM

----------

Альбина (27.10.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> то оно?


Даже не знаю. :Smilie:  Вроде оно, да не совсем.




> Она поглощает домохозяина, и сияет Первородное
> Нет ни страсти, ни отсутствия страсти.
> Усевшись подле неё, с её разрушенным умом, так я увидел йогини.


Ну да ..... нет ни страсти, ни отсутствия страсти (точно подмечено), ни мысли. 

Но это другая история . Это уже совершенное состояние.

Вот Видимо к нему и тянутся.))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Т.е. типа молитва? Аналогично христианскому "Господи, помилуй"?


Как минимум, что-то похожее  :Smilie:  А вообще, к Иисусу и христианству в нашей школе почтительно относятся. Сунг Сан даже монахов-бенидектинцев учил.

----------

Алик (15.11.2014), Дэнни (27.10.2014), Фил (27.10.2014)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина, вы поаккуратнее с этим. Человеку мало того, что шок, так потом еще и в тюрьме сидеть по статье до смерти затра "убийство по неосторожности". Нельзя быть эгоистами.
> Умер сам, умри другого.


Чето -да . Неудобно вышло как-то . .......Да ладно...... - статьи вроде нет . ну а с шоком -  с шоком ...... :Frown:      ....Вот -нашлось.... "То,что нас не убивает-делает сильнее"(Ницше) :Smilie:     И вообще- не будет больше жене изменять, сволочь такая . :Big Grin:  (Нероли, это шутка конечно и импровизация на тему- не подумайте ничего серьезного.)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Это не прямая дзенская практика, но, например, в китайских школах, принято когда мы сталкиваемся с чем-то, что неизбежно и нежелаемо, мы говорим: Амитофо! Таким образом мы взываем к Амида Будде с призывом переместить поток сознания участников ситуации в чистые земли.


Откуда информация по поводу призыва "переместить поток сознания участников неизбежной и нежелаемой ситуации в чистые земли", если взывание к будде Амитабхе -- практика повторений его имени, направленная на личное (а не групповое) рождение в Чистой земле этого будды?

Цитата из "Малой Сукхавативьюха сутры":

Шаpипyтpа,  хочешь  ли  ты  знать,  почемy  того  Бyддy   зовyт "Амитабха"?
      Шаpипyтpа! Сияние того Бyдды  неизмеpимо.  Оно  озаpяет  стpаны десяти стоpон света и для него не сyществyет  пpепятствий.  Поэтомy [того Бyддy] и называют "Амитабха".*15
      Шаpипyтpа, с тех поp как Бyдда  Амитабха  стал  Бyддой,  пpошло десять  кальп.  Также,  Шаpипyтpа,  y  того  Бyдды  неизмеpимое и  безбpежное количество yчеников шpаваков. Все они аpхаты. Число этих yчеников невозможно подсчитать. То же самое относится и к  собpанию бодхисаттв, [окpyжающих того Бyддy].
      Шаpипyтpа! Вот  каковы  величественные  заслyги  и  добpодетели стpаны того Бyдды.
      Также, Шаpипyтpа,  все  живые  сyщества,  pодившиеся  в  Стpане Высшей  Радости,   являются   авайваpтика.*16   Сpеди   них   много  экаджатипpати-бyдд." Их число очень велико, и его невозможно yзнать и исчислить. Об  этом  можно  pассказывать  в  течение  бессчетных, безбpежных асамкхея [кальп].
      Шаpипyтpа! Всем, кто yслышит об  этом,  следyет  пpинять  обет: "Обещаю pодиться в той стpане". Почемy [им  следyет  сделать  это]?
  [Потомy что] те, кто достигли этого,  все  являются  людьми  высшей добpодетели, и все они собеpyтся в одном месте.
*Шаpипyтpа!  Если  y  человека   недостает   благих   коpней   и добpодетелей, то он не сможет pодиться в той стpане.
      Шаpипyтpа! Если есть благой мyж  или  благая  женщина,  котоpые yслышали об Амитабхе и повтоpяют его имя один день,  два  дня,  тpи дня, четыpе дня, пять дней, шесть дней, семь дней и их сознание  не колеблется,  то  незадолго  до  смеpти  Амитабха  вместе  со  всеми  божествами явится пеpед ними. Если в момент  смеpти  сознание  того человека не бyдет колебаться, то он обpетет pождение в Стpане Высшей Радости Бyдды Амитабхи.*

----------

Tong Po (28.10.2014), Won Soeng (27.10.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Я не произношу "Амитофо" обычно. Однако, Амитофо, произнесенное кем-то другим, проносится и в моем уме. Такое может происходить и в других умах, тех кто слышит Амитофо.

Немного подумал, и понял, что когда в уме проносится Амитофо, оно за всех тех, ради кого оно возникает. Если кто-то злится - Амитофо. Если кто-то горюет - Амитофо. 

Я не говорю Амитофо, я говорю Квансеум Босаль или Джи Джанг Босаль. Но говорю это с тем же чувством и намерением, как если бы повторял Амитофо.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не произношу "Амитофо" обычно. Однако, Амитофо, произнесенное кем-то другим, проносится и в моем уме. Такое может происходить и в других умах, тех кто слышит Амитофо.


Это "*Я* не произношу "Амитофо" обычно", как понимаю, относится к сказанному чуть ранее "когда *мы* сталкиваемся с чем-то, что неизбежно и нежелаемо, *мы* говорим: Амитофо! Таким образом *мы* взываем к Амида Будде", да? 
Ну, бывает: с одной стороны -- "*мы* [_в кит. школах_] произносим", а с другой -- "*я* не произношу обычно". Чего только не бывает... %)

Только вопрос-то был не об этом, а о том, откуда взялась вся эта история про неких "мы", призывающих "переместить поток сознания участников ситуации в чистые земли"... Ответа нет?

----------


## Won Soeng

Юй Кан, Вы не принимаете мой ответ, хотя он искренний. Некоторые вещи я делаю сердцем, а не умом. Если Вас покоробило это "мы" - простите, я взял на себя слишком много, признаю и каюсь.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, Вы не принимаете мой ответ, хотя он искренний. Некоторые вещи я делаю сердцем, а не умом. Если Вас покоробило это "мы" - простите, я взял на себя слишком много, признаю и каюсь.


Про "мы" нет и не было вопроса: с этим всё понятно...
Но правильно ли понимаю, что и история про непрямую дзэнскую пхову в кит. школах была сделана не умом, а сердцем?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Про "мы" нет и не было вопроса: с этим всё понятно...
> Но правильно ли понимаю, что и история про непрямую дзэнскую пхову в кит. школах была сделана не умом, а сердцем?


Если Вы имеете в виду, взял ли я эту историю у кого-то или придумал сам - то отвечаю: придумал сам. Навеяло несколькими китайскими фильмами, в основном про Сюй Юня.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если Вы имеете в виду, взял ли я эту историю у кого-то или придумал сам - то отвечаю: придумал сам. Навеяло несколькими китайскими фильмами, в основном про Сюй Юня.


Мне кажется, не стоит путать будд. традиционные практики и собственное лит. творчество "по мотивам". Или, хотя бы, -- не выдавать одно за другое.
Но, как обычно, не настаиваю...

----------

Tong Po (28.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (28.10.2014)

----------


## Андрош

Господа, вернемся к обсуждаемому вопросу. Хотелось бы обсудить следующее. Каждое человеческое существо при получении нового рождения рождается младенцем, потом подрастает, идет в школу, учится 10-12 лет, в конце концов достигает возраста, когда начинает вести "сознательную жизнь". В чем суть этого, каждый раз проходимого опыта "изучения таблицы умножения" с нуля? Если "ум" переходит в новое рождение, то в в чем высший смысл этого многократного прохождения опыта детства и "начальной школы"? Если при каждом новом рождении этот опыт теряется? Вариант ответа: для осознания наличия страдания в жизни (страданий, их и в детстве полно, сам помню как эти школы и универы издевались)))? Какие еще варианты объяснения?

----------


## Neroli

> Какие еще варианты объяснения?


Что-то должно быть понято, что никак не понимается, поэтому приходится сначала.

----------


## Альбина

> Какие еще варианты объяснения?


Должен наступить  расцвет кармы(молодости).

----------


## Амир

> Господа, вернемся к обсуждаемому вопросу. Хотелось бы обсудить следующее. Каждое человеческое существо при получении нового рождения рождается младенцем, потом подрастает, идет в школу, учится 10-12 лет, в конце концов достигает возраста, когда начинает вести "сознательную жизнь". В чем суть этого, каждый раз проходимого опыта "изучения таблицы умножения" с нуля? Если "ум" переходит в новое рождение, то в в чем высший смысл этого многократного прохождения опыта детства и "начальной школы"? Если при каждом новом рождении этот опыт теряется? Вариант ответа: для осознания наличия страдания в жизни (страданий, их и в детстве полно, сам помню как эти школы и универы издевались)))? Какие еще варианты объяснения?


Что бы дать ответ на ваш вопрос надо определить, что мы понимаем под теми или иными словами. Так в буддизме чётко проводится различие между пониманием и знанием. Понимание всегда основывается на тех или иных аксиомах, логических доказательствах и пр., например, таблица умножения или любая математическая теорема относятся к пониманию или "относительному знанию". Под знанием же понимается прямой не посредственный опыт, например, знание вкуса пива или света солнца. Разница очевидна. 
Так вот, "относительное знание" всегда относительно места и времени, т.е. если оно получено в одном мире, то ничего не стоит в другом и в этом плане - это лишний груз.
Прямой опыт, как и "знание" полученное через него, никуда не теряется и оно применимо не зависимо от той реальности, в которой переродился. Именно по этому что бы разобраться в новой ситуации одному достаточно на неё мельком взглянуть, а другой в жизни не разберётся, один пытается одолеть "однорукого бандита", а другому это вообще не интересно, т.е. всё в соответствии с тем, какой опыт УЖЕ за плечами.

----------


## Амир

Как метафора к пониманию опыта мне нравится такая: трое стоят возле лужи с дерьмом а четвёртый пытается пересечь её по дощечке. Они говорят ему, что ничего не получится, но он упрямо идёт, т.к. доска очевидно очень прочна  :Smilie: , и, конечно, в самый интересный момент доска ломается и четвёртый падает в лужу  :Smilie: . таким же образом проходят ещё несколько его жизней и в очередной раз он уже стоит в составе трёх возле лужи, а кто-то пытается её перейти по очевидно очень прочной доске.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

А рождены все четверо были, чтобы убрать дерьмо.

----------


## Жека

> Господа, вернемся к обсуждаемому вопросу. Хотелось бы обсудить следующее. Каждое человеческое существо при получении нового рождения рождается младенцем, потом подрастает, идет в школу, учится 10-12 лет, в конце концов достигает возраста, когда начинает вести "сознательную жизнь". В чем суть этого, каждый раз проходимого опыта "изучения таблицы умножения" с нуля? Если "ум" переходит в новое рождение, то в в чем высший смысл этого многократного прохождения опыта детства и "начальной школы"? Если при каждом новом рождении этот опыт теряется? Вариант ответа: для осознания наличия страдания в жизни (страданий, их и в детстве полно, сам помню как эти школы и универы издевались)))? Какие еще варианты объяснения?


Весь вариант объяснения находится в диаметрально противоположной парадигме). Вы ищете смысл, которого нет. Если бы в сансаре был смысл, зачем от нее избавляться? Будда говорит: "Дуккха джати пуна пунам" - рождение вновь и вновь - горестно. А отсутствие понимания об этой горести и есть неведение, главная причина всех страданий.
И ум никуда не переходит, если что.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.11.2014), Фил (15.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

Прекрасная сутта - МН.38, где Будда объясняет запутавшемуся в ложных воззрениях монаху, что сознание вовсе не переходит из жизни в жизнь. Очень рек.

----------

Сергей Ч (15.11.2014), Фил (15.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Прекрасная сутта - МН.38, где Будда объясняет запутавшемуся в ложных воззрениях монаху, что сознание вовсе не переходит из жизни в жизнь. Очень рек.


Вот ваш коллега только что сообщил:




> Прямой опыт, как и "знание" полученное через него, никуда не теряется и оно применимо не зависимо от той реальности, в которой переродился. Именно по этому что бы разобраться в новой ситуации одному достаточно на неё мельком взглянуть, а другой в жизни не разберётся, один пытается одолеть "однорукого бандита", а другому это вообще не интересно, т.е. всё в соответствии с тем, какой опыт УЖЕ за плечами.


"Сознание" не переходит, "ум" не переходит. Но опыт не теряется. Как это совместить?

----------


## Андрош

> Вы ищете смысл, которого нет.


Откуда у вас такое убеждение, что "смысла нет"?

----------


## Жека

> Откуда у вас такое убеждение, что "смысла нет"?


А в чем смысл: быть съеденным червями? Сгореть в пргребальном костре? ) В свете этого все смыслы кажутся уловкой ума, которому страшно заглянуть в зеркало истины. И который придумывает себе всякие смыслы-от заработать бабла до соединиться с Брахмой.

----------

AlexТ (16.11.2014), Фил (15.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Вот ваш коллега только что сообщил:
> 
> 
> 
> "Сознание" не переходит, "ум" не переходит. Но опыт не теряется. Как это совместить?


Я все чаще думаю, что не зря Будды появляются в странах вроде Индии, где люди изначально верят в множественность жизней, а наш человек все бьется, бьется, изучает там мозг и нейролингвистику, мучается, мечется. Сколько таких тем было на разных форумах? Не счесть. Если вкратце, никто никуда не переходит - и все же перерождения есть.  И страдания есть. От неведения происходят деяния, от деяний (намерений)- сознание, от сознания - ум и материя и т.д.

----------

Фил (15.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Если вкратце, никто никуда не переходит - и все же перерождения есть..


Откуда лично вам это известно? Приняли "на веру" какую-то теорию?




> все смыслы кажутся уловкой ума, которому страшно заглянуть в зеркало истины


Вы заглянули в "зеркало истины"? И в чем она, истина?

----------


## Фил

Андрош, если Вы предполагаете что что-то переходит, то что это?
Память - нет.
Личность - нет.
Ум - нет.
Тогда что?

----------


## Алик

Простите, если с кем-то не поспорил, но , на мой взгляд, откуда могут взяться  перерождения или перевоплощения, если реально только здесь и сейчас ?

----------

Фил (15.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Андрош, если Вы предполагаете что что-то переходит, то что это?
> Память - нет.
> Личность - нет.
> Ум - нет.
> Тогда что?


Ну, допустим, тонкоматериальная составляющая, которую условно назовём "душа". Так как учит веданта, теософия, практически все учения и практики объединенные названием "new age". На чем зиждется уверенность, что правы вы (т.е. буддисты), а не они?

----------


## Антон Соносон

> В чем суть этого, каждый раз проходимого опыта "изучения таблицы умножения" с нуля?


Зина, убирай, детка, водку 



> Если "ум" переходит в новое рождение, то в в чем высший смысл этого многократного прохождения опыта детства и "начальной школы"?


в продолжении жизни



> Если при каждом новом рождении этот опыт теряется?


ей наплевать на потери, продолжение - вот, что ей надо



> Вариант ответа: для осознания наличия страдания в жизни?


да хоть наизнанку вывернитесь - она своё возьмёт. Тут варианта 3: 2 относятся к её продолжению (стандартный способ и нестандартный - осознанный), 1 к прекращению - Будда

----------


## Андрош

> ей наплевать на потери, продолжение - вот, что ей надо
> Тут варианта 3: 2 относятся к её продолжению (стандартный способ и нестандартный - осознанный), 1 к прекращению - Будда


Т.е. цель - "прекращение жизни". Это то, что вытекает из вашего поста?

----------


## Антон Соносон

прекращение жажды жизни, страстей или как там в вашей памяти это называется

----------

Жека (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> прекращение жажды жизни, страстей или как там в вашей памяти это называется


Ну а что потом? В "чистые земли" (или как там это называется)?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Т.е. цель - "прекращение жизни". Это то, что вытекает из вашего поста?


Да нет никакой цели у жизни в широком смысле: это просто процесс. (Есть такое определение, что цель жизни -- в самой жизни, потому как, убери из жизни жизнь, останется напрочь бесмысленное ничто. : )
С другой стороны, смысл жизни -- категория человеческая.., потому можно утверждать, что число возможных смыслов -- без счёту. И потому каждый выбирает _сам себе_ смысл по своему разумению. (Есть классное, по мне, сравнение личного смысла с морковкой, подвешенной перед осликом самим осликом или кем-то другим. Морковка и побуждает ослика к тому или иному движению/развитию по жизни, пока не испортится или не будет как-то стрямкана осликом. : )

В общем, с одной стороны (объективной) смысла у жизни нет, как нет смысла у смены времён года, стихийных бедствий и т.п.
С другой же -- частным (субъективным) смыслам несть числа: выбирай -- не хочу!

----------

Фил (15.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Да нет никакой цели у жизни в широком смысле: это просто процесс!


Простите, в очередной раз повторю банальный вопрос: откуда вам это известно? Возможно, смысл просто не открыт вашему (нашему) уму?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, допустим, тонкоматериальная составляющая, которую условно назовём "душа". Так как учит веданта, теософия, практически все учения и практики объединенные названием "new age". На чем зиждется уверенность, что правы вы (т.е. буддисты), а не они?


Может, опережаю Фила, но, в таком разе, уж пущай извинит... : )
Из жизни в жизнь переходит, согласно буддизму, не _кто_, а -- _что_: карма (либо, согласно Махаяне, т.н. кармические отпечатки или васаны), согласно чему в каждой жизни формируется тот или иной "носитель бремени" (личность)...

----------

Фил (15.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> согласно чему в каждой жизни формируется тот или иной "носитель бремени" (личность)...


Из чего формируется этот носитель? Из пустоты?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простите, в очередной раз повторю банальный вопрос: откуда вам это известно? Возможно, смысл просто не открыт вашему (нашему) уму?


Давно живу уже и, так получилось, много чего перечитал/передумал на этот счёт, долгое время меня терзавший. : )
По сути ведь, если говорить всерьез и на достаточной глубине, то в структуру мироздания -- по самому большому счёту -- нет смысла вводить некую личность, являющуся/служащую источником или средоточием смысла, ибо сразу возникнает вопрос: "Кто наделил смыслом эту личность?"... Понятно, нет?

----------

Алик (15.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Из чего формируется этот носитель? Из пустоты?


Уфф, Вы реально интересуетесь или для поговорить детскими вопросами, не слушая пояснений? : ) 
А то ведь могу ответить, что -- из Все-по-тен-циаль-ной пустоты (как и всё прочее)! : )

----------


## Андрош

> Давно живу уже и, так получилось, много чего перечитал/передумал на этот счёт, долгое время меня терзавший. : )
> По сути ведь, если говорить всерьез и на достаточной глубине, то в структуру мироздания -- по самому большому счёту -- нет смысла вводить некую личность, являющуся/служащую источником или средоточием смысла, ибо сразу возникнает вопрос: "Кто наделил смыслом эту личность?"... Понятно, нет?


Понятие смысла, отодвигаемое на трансцендентный  уровень не отрицает самого наличия смысла. Если наш ум слишком слаб, чтобы понять смысл мироздания, то отрицать наличие смысла, выводить его из обихода рассуждений было бы самонадеянным. Понятно, не? Если смысл явлений не очевиден для нас, то это не значит, что его нет.

----------


## Андрош

> А то ведь могу ответить, что -- из Все-по-тен-циаль-ной пустоты (как и всё прочее)! : )


Ответ на мой детский вопрос понятен. Вообще, по своему опыту знаю, что на детские вопросы труднее всего отвечать. Дети еще не научены мыслить шаблонно и часто ставят взрослых в тупик...

----------


## Юй Кан

> Понятие смысла, отодвигаемое на трансцендентный  уровень не отрицает самого наличия смысла. Если наш ум слишком слаб, чтобы понять смысл мироздания, то отрицать наличие смысла, выводить его из обихода рассуждений было бы самонадеянным. Понятно, не? Если смысл явлений не очевиден для нас, то это не значит, что его нет.


Не зря Будда всемерно отклонял вопросы, касающиеся происхождения мира и т.п., обосновывая это тем, что подобные вопросы и рассуждения не ведут к Освобождению и заявляя, к примеру: "Я учу избавлению от страданий".
Потому в том, чтобы буддисту _так или иначе_ оставить в покое вопросы, связанные, в частности, с т.н. смыслом жизни, не ничего самонадеянного.
А с другой стороны -- тут как с тем же смыслом жизни: как себе скажете (касательно самонадеянности, да?), так Вам и будет! : )

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Не зря Будда всемерно отклонял вопросы, касающиеся происхождения мира и т.п., обосновывая это тем, что подобные вопросы и рассуждения не ведут к Освобождению


Тогда, может, корректнее сказать типа: "рассмотрение этих вопросов не находится в компетенции буддизма"? Если Будда отклонял эти вопросы, то может из стоит адресовать кому-то другому?

----------


## Андрош

И все же пока остается вопрос: точка зрения, утверждающая, что "ничто не перевоплощается" является некой аксиомой, принимаемой "на веру"? Или Будда предлагает реальные практики, позволяющие приобрести опыт, убеждающий именно в этой точке зрения?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тогда, может, корректнее сказать типа: "рассмотрение этих вопросов не находится в компетенции буддизма"?


Поняли, что именно это у мну : ) в конце концов и имелось в виду?




> Если Будда отклонял эти вопросы, то может из стоит адресовать кому-то другому?


Воля Ваша: адресуйте...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, допустим, тонкоматериальная составляющая, которую условно назовём "душа". Так как учит веданта, теософия, практически все учения и практики объединенные названием "new age". На чем зиждется уверенность, что правы вы (т.е. буддисты), а не они?


они (веданта и др) - утверждают, я - не утверждаю.
В чем я уверен? В том что я не утверждаю?
Так я много еще чего не-делаю, а о некоторых вещах, которые я не делаю я даже и не знаю. Какой с меня спрос?

Что если они правы?
А что если нет?
Я предпочитаю не гадать.
Вы, как мне показалось, хотите получить точный ответ в условиях тотальной неопределенности.

----------

Антон Соносон (15.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

Может я неправильно изъяснялся.
Скажем так.
Я неутверждаю что что-то перерождается.
(А не утверждаю, что ничего не перерождается)

----------

Жека (16.11.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

> реальные практики


выбросить мусор, помыть посуду

----------

Фил (15.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

упреждая возможное негодование относительно мусора:
посадить дерево, построить дом, вырастить сына 
а что ежели пото-о-ом память-таки не сохранилась?
ты сажал не то дерево, строил не тот дом и вырастил не того сына

----------

Фил (15.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> И все же пока остается вопрос: точка зрения, утверждающая, что "ничто не перевоплощается" является некой аксиомой, принимаемой "на веру"? Или Будда предлагает реальные практики, позволяющие приобрести опыт, убеждающий именно в этой точке зрения?


Ещё один из азов буддизма: Будда ни-че-го категорично не утверждал по поводу отсутствия или наличия "я". (Более того, в суттах встречаются описания способности подробно вспомнить свои множественные предыдущие существования, обретаемой -- но не всеми -- при достижении Пробуждения...)
Но основная идея Пути -- _избавление от привязанности к этому самому эго_: от привязанности, являющейся основным источником страданий и удерживающей в колесе перерождений.

----------

Фил (16.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Алик

> И все же пока остается вопрос: точка зрения, утверждающая, что "ничто не перевоплощается" является некой аксиомой, принимаемой "на веру"? Или Будда предлагает реальные практики, позволяющие приобрести опыт, убеждающий именно в этой точке зрения?


До тех пор, пока то, что придумывает рассудок, вы считаете реальностью, у Вас будут и точки зрения, и аксиомы, и вера. Посмотрите на это со стороны: кто видит, кто  слышит, кто верит, кто Вы ?

----------

Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Алик

> упреждая возможное негодование относительно мусора:
> посадить дерево, построить дом, вырастить сына 
> а что ежели пото-о-ом память-таки не сохранилась?
> ты сажал не то дерево, строил не тот дом и вырастил не того сына


Нельзя посадить не то дерево и построить не тот  дом.  То, что построено и посажено, уже не вернуть. Только рассудок может копаться в прошлом или фантазировать о будущем.

----------

Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

мусор копается в мусоре. Вот - то, что нужно в действительности выбросить

----------


## Жека

> Откуда лично вам это известно? Приняли "на веру" какую-то теорию?
> 
> 
> 
> Вы заглянули в "зеркало истины"? И в чем она, истина?


Истина в том, что существует страдание, и что Будда научил, как его остановить.  Я ему верю на 100%.) Великий был человек.

----------

Алик (16.11.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Откуда лично вам это известно? Приняли "на веру" какую-то теорию?
> 
> Вы заглянули в "зеркало истины"? И в чем она, истина?


Истина вокруг Вас, и Вы истина тоже  :Smilie:  . До тех пор, пока Вы не начали это объяснять  :Smilie: .

----------


## Андрош

> Истина в том, что существует страдание, и что Будда научил, как 
> его остановить.  Я ему верю на 100%.) Великий был человек.


  Исходя из вышеизложенного почему нельзя сказать, что и ваше страдание и освобождение от страдания не более, чем иллюзия? Вы уже освободились от страданий? Или просто ВЕРИТЕ, что когда-то освободитесь?

----------


## Андрош

> Вы, как мне показалось, хотите получить точный ответ в условиях тотальной неопределенности.


Вы правы. Иименно. Ибо "тотальная неопределенность" и есть источник страдания. Страдание - от неведения. От непонимания сути вещей, смысла происходящего.

----------

Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Исходя из вышеизложенного почему нельзя сказать, что и ваше страдание и освобождение от страдания не более, чем иллюзия? Вы уже освободились от страданий? Или просто ВЕРИТЕ, что когда-то освободитесь?


Сказать/говорить можно что угодно, что и происходит... : )
А вот по ходу обуздания собственных "я, мне, моё" оказывается, что страданий становится ощутимо меньше или они ослабевают.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы правы. Иименно. Ибо "тотальная неопределенность" и есть источник страдания. Страдание - от неведения. От непонимания сути вещей, смысла происходящего.


Если речь о вещах внешних, то понимать их -- не самое важное не только для буддиста. Куда важнее -- понимание "вещей" внутренних (то есть, состояний собственного ума, свидетельствующих о страдании).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Сказать/говорить можно что угодно, что и происходит... : )
> А вот по ходу обуздания собственных "я, мне, моё" оказывается, что страданий становится ощутимо меньше или они ослабевают.


Можно конкретный вопрос, сорри... Что именно вы "обуздали" и что у вас "перестало страдать" от этого? И почему вы думаете, что это не иллюзия? Человек может достаточно долго сидеть в чане с дерьмом, но внушить себе, что это джакузи. И радоваться.

----------


## Фил

> Вы правы. Иименно. Ибо "тотальная неопределенность" и есть источник страдания. Страдание - от неведения. От непонимания сути вещей, смысла происходящего.


Тогда начните с малого. Осознайте, что Вы идете выкидывать мусор, что Вы пьете чай. Там и до сути вещей недалеко. "Подметаю влево - духовно расту...."

----------

Алик (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Тогда начните с малого. Осознайте, что Вы идете выкидывать мусор, что Вы пьете чай. Там и до сути вещей недалеко. "Подметаю влево - духовно расту...."


Что вы имеете ввиду под "осознанием"? Глубинную суть процесса выноса мусора?  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Что вы имеете ввиду под "осознанием"? Глубинную суть процесса выноса мусора?


Когда идете выкидывать мусор - то выкидывайте мусор, а не размышляйте о ноумене и феномене.

----------


## Фил

Это состояние можно прочувствовать прыгая первые разы с парашютом. Ни о чем думать кроме здесь и сейчас физически не получится.

----------

Thaitali (19.11.2014), Алик (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Когда идете выкидывать мусор - то выкидывайте мусор, а не размышляйте о ноумене и феномене.


В самом деле, если серьезно: буддизм предлагает какие-то практики для достижения "осознанности действий"? В одной из книг П.Коэльо приводится такая практика: нужно стараться обычные действия выполнять медленнее, чем обычно. Сосредотачиваясь на необходимости замедления - концентрируешься на самом действии.

----------

Алик (16.11.2014), Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Тогда начните с малого. Осознайте, что Вы идете выкидывать мусор, что Вы пьете чай. Там и до сути вещей недалеко. "Подметаю влево - духовно расту...."


Все же не совсем понятно, как "осознанность действий" приведет к пониманию "сути вещей"...?

----------

Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Все же не совсем понятно, как "осознанность действий" приведет к пониманию "сути вещей"...?


Не надо ничего понимать!  :Smilie: 
Делать надо!

----------

Thaitali (19.11.2014), Алик (16.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> В самом деле, если серьезно: буддизм предлагает какие-то практики для достижения "осознанности действий"? В одной из книг П.Коэльо приводится такая практика: нужно стараться обычные действия выполнять медленнее, чем обычно. Сосредотачиваясь на необходимости замедления - концентрируешься на самом действии.


Разные методы, полно их. Випассана например. Коэльо тоже не сам этот метод придумал.

----------

Thaitali (19.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Коэльо тоже не сам этот метод придумал.


Ну разумеется, он там ссылается на какую-то эзотерическую "традицию".




> Разные методы, полно их. Випассана например.


Можете какую-то ссылочку кинуть? Именно про практики развития осознанности...

----------


## Фил

Готовых ссылок нет, могу по памяти подсказать.
Книжка хорошая есть "Медитация дл чайников" Стивен Бодиан. У Аджана Брахма есть книга про медитацию, и вообще Брахма можно почитать, он - популяризатор.
И здесь тема была про онлацн курсы. Там есть курс випассаны платный на английском языке, если владеете английским.

----------


## Olle

> Можете какую-то ссылочку кинуть? Именно про практики развития осознанности...


Введение в шаматха медитацию Дзонгсар Кьенце Ринпоче
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=36

----------

Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

Понял, спасибо. Посмотрю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно конкретный вопрос, сорри... Что именно вы "обуздали" и что у вас "перестало страдать" от этого? И почему вы думаете, что это не иллюзия? Человек может достаточно долго сидеть в чане с дерьмом, но внушить себе, что это джакузи. И радоваться.


Действительно считаете, что Ваш собеседник не способен отличить некий прошлый образ жизни/мысли ("чан с дерьмом") от образа жизни/мысли нынешнего ("джакузи")?
И если -- да, то почему думаете, что эти Ваши счёты -- не иллюзия : )?

----------

Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Действительно считаете, что Ваш собеседник не способен отличить некий прошлый образ жизни/мысли ("чан с дерьмом") от образа жизни/мысли нынешней ("джакузи")?
> И если -- да, то почему думаете, что эти Ваши счёты -- не иллюзия : )?


Извините, если что, не хотел никого обидеть. Просто думал, что с конкретными примерами ваш ответ будет яснее.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Извините, если что, не хотел никого обидеть. Просто думал, что с конкретными примерами ваш ответ будет яснее.


Нет обид. Было лишь указание на то, что Ваши повторяющиеся вопросы класса "Почему думаете, что это не иллюзия?" -- риторичны или демагогичны.
А так -- раньше я был куда более жёстким, чем сейчас. И это заметно не мне одному, а, к примеру, жене и знакомым.
Суть этих перемен можно свести к сказанному в Дхаммападе:

3. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается. 
 4. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается. 
 5. Ибо никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она. Вот извечная дхамма.

----------

Доня (28.08.2015), Сергей Ч (16.11.2014), Фил (16.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Нет обид. Было лишь указание на то, что Ваши повторяющиеся вопросы класса "Почему думаете, что это не иллюзия?" -- риторичны или демагогичны.
> А так -- раньше я был куда более жёстким, чем сейчас. И это заметно не мне одному, а, к примеру, жене и знакомым.
> Суть этих перемен можно свести к сказанному в Дхаммападе:
> 
> 3. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается. 
>  4. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается. 
>  5. Ибо никогда в этом мире ненависть не прекращается ненавистью, но отсутствием ненависти прекращается она. Вот извечная дхамма.


Юй Кан, извините, но то, что вы вообще эмоционально придали значение моему безобидному вопросу, говорит об обратном.
Знаете, у меня есть приятель, который всем налево и направо рассказывает, что он не закомплексован от того, что он толстый и лысый. На это я пытаюсь ему объяснить, что если ты, друже, был бы незакомплексованным, то вообще не придавал бы значения тому, как выглядишь и что о твоей внешности думают другие. Ничего личного.
...
Да нет, я не считаю свои вопросы "демагогическими" и "риторическими". Наоборот, у меня создалось впечатление, что сами буддисты пользуются словом "иллюзия" в некоем демагогическом смысле. Любые воззрения собеседника могут объявить "иллюзией". Но когда пытаешься выяснить, почему они считают не иллюзорными некоторые вещи, о которых говорят, как о реальности - натыкаешься на упрек в риторичности и демагогичности вопросов.

----------

Паня (16.11.2014), Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Амир

> "Сознание" не переходит, "ум" не переходит. Но опыт не теряется. Как это совместить?


Мы не можем говорить о том, что природа ума (сознание в буддийском контексте) куда то и как то переходит, т.к. оно по определению за пределами любых переходов. При этом оно проявляется в мире через воплощения и соответственно может перевоплощаться. Эти воплощения (за исключением осознанных воплощений) являются следствием обусловленности теми или иными явлениями и характеризуются своим "Я", опирающимся на соответствующие обусловленности. И, соответственно, это "Я" всегда относительно места и времени, т.е. пока это я -человек, то и "Я" характерное для человека, но как только человек умирает, меняется опора для этого "Я" и "Я" уже другое, не человеческое. Оно так же обусловлено, но уже другими феноменами. 
Как раз на той относительной составляющей нашего "Я", которая кочует из воплощения в воплощение и базируется наш опыт и наша карма.

----------


## Андрош

> У Аджана Брахма есть книга про медитацию, и вообще Брахма можно почитать, он - популяризатор.


Фил, не имеете ли Аджана Брахма в электронном виде книг? Если бы поделились, был бы весьма признателен. Или кроме Фила, может у кого-то другого есть?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, извините, но то, что вы вообще эмоционально придали значение моему безобидному вопросу, говорит об обратном.
> Знаете, у меня есть приятель, который всем налево и направо рассказывает, что он не закомплексован от того, что он толстый и лысый. На это я пытаюсь ему объяснить, что если ты, друже, был бы незакомплексованным, то вообще не придавал бы значения тому, как выглядишь и что о твоей внешности думают другие. Ничего личного.
> ...
> Да нет, я не считаю свои вопросы "демагогическими" и "риторическими". Наоборот, у меня создалось впечатление, что сами буддисты пользуются словом "иллюзия" в некоем демагогическом смысле. Любые воззрения собеседника могут объявить "иллюзией". Но когда пытаешься выяснить, почему они считают не иллюзорными некоторые вещи, о которых говорят, как о реальности - натыкаешься на упрек в риторичности и демагогичности вопросов.


Человек упорно, из поста в пост повторяет один и тот же вопрос. Его собеседник дал ему понять, что этот "банальный" (а по сути -- демагогичный) вопрос неплодотворен, ибо не способствует он ни общению, ни знакомству с буддизмом.
Где и в чём именно в этой ситуации Вы увидели обиду или эмоции, свидетельствующие о чём-то "обратном", и почему уверены, что не ошибаетесь в таком своём видении?
Буддисты есть разные... Есть, например, и такие, которые понимают, что сказанное в сутрах "Мир подобен иллюзии" не равно утверждению "Мир есть иллюзия".
Если Вы приняли меня за смешивающего два эти суждения, то это -- ошибка. : )

А что касается конкретного примера изменений, произошедших со мною в силу многолетних практик, так я ведь его привёл: стал мягче, т.е., стал куда меньше страдать/переживать сам и, соответственно, причинять страданий другим, чему есть живые свидетели.
Вы в полном праве мне и этому не верить. Но доказывать Вам ничего в этом смысле не буду: ведь чтобы достоверно убедиться в плодотворности внутренних _практик успокоения ума_ (отказ от поспешных слов и действий -- см. подпись под моими письмами -- лишь один из методов, способствующих успокоению ума), ими нужно за-ни-мать-ся, упорно и методично, а не волновать этот ум требованием доказательств. : )

----------

Доня (28.08.2015), Осетров (30.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Фил, не имеете ли Аджана Брахма в электронном виде книг? Если бы поделились, был бы весьма признателен. Или кроме Фила, может у кого-то другого есть?


Книги Аджана Брахма выложены в Инете. Стоит только ввести в поисковике (лучше -- а Гугле) запрос _Аджан Брахм_.

----------

Сергей Ч (16.11.2014), Фил (16.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Фил, не имеете ли Аджана Брахма в электронном виде книг? Если бы поделились, был бы весьма признателен. Или кроме Фила, может у кого-то другого есть?


Вот здесь например есть список некоторых его книг и лекций:

http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/lectures_books.htm

----------

Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Андрош, если Вы предполагаете что что-то переходит, то что это?
> Память - нет.
> Личность - нет.
> Ум - нет.
> Тогда что?


anusaya-kilesa и vipāka-vatta например. Понятно что сознание не переходит (ошибка Сати).

----------

Жека (16.11.2014), Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В самом деле, если серьезно: буддизм предлагает какие-то практики для достижения "осознанности действий"? В одной из книг П.Коэльо приводится такая практика: нужно стараться обычные действия выполнять медленнее, чем обычно. Сосредотачиваясь на необходимости замедления - концентрируешься на самом действии.


Кажется, Тик Нат Хан упоминал в своем обучении подобный метод - делать все медленно и размеренно, тщательно осознавая. Но это тщательное осознавание - все такое же, обычное, а не какое-то особенное, необычное, недостигаемое каждое мгновение. Как Вы осознаете, согнута рука или распрямлена, открыты глаза или закрыты, какой вкус у воды - ровно это же сознание работает в осознанности действий. Можно наблюдать что-то определенное для начала. Например - выдохи, или шаги, если Вы идете, или моргания, это все развивает способность направлять и удерживать внимание направленным.

----------

Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Андрош, если Вы предполагаете что что-то переходит, то что это?
> Память - нет.
> Личность - нет.
> Ум - нет.
> Тогда что?


Citta.

----------

Thaitali (19.11.2014), Фил (16.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

Друзья, спасибо.
Это был риторический вопрос именно для Андроша!
Я это знаю, а для него это было бы пустым звуком, чего я и хотел добиться.

----------


## Won Soeng

Вообще говоря, из жизни в жизнь переходит все, при условии чего возникает рождение. От неведения до становления. 

Это все равно, что спрашивать, что переходит из волны в волну. В общем-то все образующее волну - и переходит.

Но в случае с жизнью, прежде всего можно говорить о привязанностях (цеплянии). Это то, что переходит из жизни в жизнь.

----------

Жека (18.11.2014), Фил (17.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Citta.


Читта никуда не переходит, потому что читта - это собрание четасик, которые меняются миллионы раз в секунду.

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2014), Фил (18.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Читта никуда не переходит, потому что читта - это собрание четасик, которые меняются миллионы раз в секунду.


Ну, просто есть слова Будды, которые можно понимать таким образом. Неужели Вы думаете, что я это придумал сам?

----------


## Vladiimir

Например: 



> “Don’t be afraid, Mahānāma! Don’t be afraid, Mahānāma! Your death will not be a bad one, your demise will not be a bad one. When a person’s mind has been fortified over a long time by faith, virtue, learning, generosity, and wisdom, *right here crows, vultures, hawks, dogs, jackals, or various creatures eat his body, consisting of form, composed of the four great elements, originating from mother and father, built up out of rice and gruel, subject to impermanence, to being worn and rubbed away away, to breaking apart and dispersal.* *But his mind (citta)*, which has been fortified over a long time by faith, virtue, learning, generosity, and wisdom—*that goes upwards, goes to distinction*.


SN. Перевод Бхиккху Бодхи

Комментарий Бхиккху Бодхи:


> Taṃ uddhaṅ*gāmi* hoti visesa*gāmi*. The passage shows *citta* as the principle of personal continuity which *survives the death of the body and reaps the fruits of kamma*. In the case of a noble disciple it “goes to distinction” by way of a higher rebirth and by evolving onwards to Nibbāna. The following simile of the pot is at 42:6 (IV 313,27-30),

----------

Ассаджи (15.06.2015)

----------


## Жека

> Ну, просто есть слова Будды, которые можно понимать таким образом. Неужели Вы думаете, что я это придумал сам?


Вы их неправильно толкуете, что, в общем, общая беда любителей лингвистического буддизма.  Советую повторно прочитать сутту про сына рыбака Сати, чье воззрение о кочующем сознании Учитель жестко порицает, называя его никчемным, неумным человеком.

----------

Фил (18.11.2014), Шавырин (19.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

Then the Blessed One said: "Sati, is it true, that such an pernicious view has arisen to you. ‘As I know the Teaching of the Blessed One, this consciousness transmigrates through existences, not anything else’?"
"Yes, venerable sir, as I know the Teaching of the Blessed One, this consciousness transmigrates through existences, not anything else."
"Sati, what is that consciousness?"
"Venerable sir, it is that which feels and experiences, that which reaps the results of good and evil actions done here and there."
"Foolish man, to whom do you know me having taught the Dhamma like this. Haven’t I taught, in various ways that consciousness is dependently arisen. Without a cause, there is no arising of consciousness. Yet you, foolish man, on account of your wrong view, you misrepresent me, as well as destroy yourself and accumulate much demerit, for which you will suffer for a long time."

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы их неправильно толкуете, что, в общем, общая беда любителей лингвистического буддизма.  Советую повторно прочитать сутту про сына рыбака Сати, чье воззрение о кочующем сознании Учитель жестко порицает, называя его никчемным, неумным человеком.


Вы смотрите ту сутту, которую я цитирую. Что Вы мне другие показываете? Думаете я хуже Вас их знаю? Посмотрите пояснения *специалиста* к этим словам Будды. Также я могу привести другие примеры, где *реальные специалисты в палийских текстах* так понимают эти слова.

----------


## Жека

> Вы смотрите ту сутту, которую я цитирую. Что Вы мне другие показываете? Думаете я хуже Вас их знаю? Посмотрите пояснения *специалиста* к этим словам Будды. Также я могу привести другие примеры, где *реальные специалисты в палийских текстах* так понимают эти слова.


Еще раз.
1. У монаха возникло ложное воззрение, что сознание мигрирует.
2.  Монаху объяснили, что он не прав, и Будда никогда этого не говорил
3. Будда вызвал монаха и отчитал его, назвав дураком и предрек ему страдания за искажение слов Благословенного. Монах понурил голову и не стал настаивать, что сознание переходит из жизни в жизнь, потому что это неправда.
4. Вы повторяете ложное воззрение и прикрываетесь словами каких-то специалистов, вырывая слова из контекста и меряясь знаниями (что я, хуже вас?))
5. Вы хотите опровергнуть Будду?

----------


## Жека

Вы бы хоть разобрались с тем, что сами же цитируете. Бхикку Бодхи поясняет, что камма определяет продолжение потока, континиума, в других воплощениях. Если уж упрощать, то как раз камма и есть то, что обеспечивает перерождение.  При этом никакая читта никуда не переходит не только из жизни в жизнь, но даже от мгновения к мгновению. Учим Абхидхамму).

----------


## Vladiimir

> Еще раз.
> 1. У монаха возникло ложное воззрение, что сознание мигрирует.
> 2.  Монаху объяснили, что он не прав, и Будда никогда этого не говорил
> 3. Будда вызвал монаха и отчитал его, назвав дураком и предрек ему страдания за искажение слов Благословенного. Монах понурил голову и не стал настаивать, что сознание переходит из жизни в жизнь, потому что это неправда.
> 4. Вы повторяете ложное воззрение и прикрываетесь словами каких-то специалистов, вырывая слова из контекста и меряясь знаниями (что я, хуже вас?))
> 5. Вы хотите опровергнуть Будду?


Я вам привел слова Будды, где он говорит, хотя человек умер, и тело его терзают животные, его читта идет в высокие (если он практиковал веру, нравственность и т.д.) уделы.
Будете с Буддой спорить?
Также я привел комментарий специалиста (настоящего специалиста!) к этим словам.

----------


## Жека

> Я вам привел слова Будды, где он говорит, хотя человек умер, и тело его терзают животные, его читта идет в высокие (если он практиковал веру, нравственность и т.д.) уделы.
> Будете с Буддой спорить?
> Также я привел комментарий специалиста (настоящего специалиста!) к этим словам.


Читта никуда не идет, но под влиянием санкхар возникает сознание, которое, в свою очередь, создает новую совокупность нама-рупы. Сознание возникает от условий, , говорит Будда. Авиджа паччая санкхара, санкхара паччая виньяна и т.д. Я даже удивлена, что приходится это обсуждать - это же самые базовые вещи.  Кочующее сознание это здравствуй, индуизм :-)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Читьа никуда не идет, но под влиянием санкхар возникает сознание, которое, в свою очередь, создает новую совокупность нама-рупы. Сознание возникает от условий, , говорит Будда. Авиджа паччая санкхара, санкхара паччая виньяна и т.д. Я даже удивлена, что приходится это обсуждать - это же самые базовые вещи.  Кочующее сознание это здравствуй, индуизм :-)


Читайте цитируемый тест. Там все написано. А в комментарии разъяснено.

----------


## Жека

> Читайте цитируемый тест. Там все написано. А в комментарии разъяснено.


А, ну, понятно). Не повторяйте участи Сати, это нехорошо ни для вас, ни для ваших собеседников.

----------


## Vladiimir

> А, ну, понятно). Не повторяйте участи Сати, это нехорошо ни для вас, ни для ваших собеседников.


Во-первых, там говорится, про винньяну, а не про читту. Для Вас нет разницы? Ничего, что это разные слова? Во-вторых я не обсуждаю другие отрывки, а только тот, который привел, который имеет отношение к теме.

----------


## Жека

> Во-первых, там говорится, про винньяну, а не про читту. Для Вас нет разницы? Во-вторых я не обсуждаю другие отрывки, а только тот, который привел, который имеет отношение к теме.


Ну, я же говорю - лингвистический буддизм, когда из контекста вырывается слово и на его основе громоздятся теории - это тупиковый путь. Вы хотите поразить всех своими познаниями в пали? Я вам привела сутту, которая делает бессмысленными все спекуляции о миграции сознания, будь то обозначено словами читта, манас, виньяна... Будда говорит, что нет такого, а комментарий Бхикку Бодхи этому "нет" отнюдь не противоречит. Читта состоит из четасик, коих универсальных есть семь, о чем вы наслышаны, я надеюсь. Сознание возникает и исчезает каждый момент.  Будда говорит в Ангуттаре Никае, что не видит в этлм мире вещи, которая бы менялась быстрее, чем ум. В другой сутте он отмечает, что глупцу лучше считать собой тело, чем сознание, потому что оно возникает вечером как одно, а утром - как совсем иное. И как сознание, которое меняется быстрее любой другой вещи в мире, как оно может перейти из одной жизни в другую? Вы о чем вообще?

----------

Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну, я же говорю - лингвистический буддизм, когда из контекста вырывается слово и на его основе громоздятся теории - это тупиковый путь. Вы хотите поразить всех своими познаниями в пали? Я вам привела сутту, которая делает бессмысленными все спекуляции о миграции сознания, будь то обозначено словами читта, манас, виньяна... Будда говорит, что нет такого, а комментарий Бхикку Бодхи этому "нет" отнюдь не противоречит. Читта состоит из четасик, коих универсальных есть семь, о чем вы наслышаны, я надеюсь. Сознание возникает и исчезает каждый момент.  Будда говорит в Ангуттаре Никае, что не видит в этлм мире вещи, которая бы менялась быстрее, чем ум. В другой сутте он отмечает, что глупцу лучше считать собой тело, чем сознание, потому что оно возникает вечером как одно, а утром - как совсем иное. И как сознание, которое меняется быстрее любой другой вещи в мире, как оно может перейти из одной жизни в другую? Вы о чем вообще?


Читайте текст и комментарий. Вот, комментарий Бхиккху Бодхи: 


> The passage shows citta as the principle of personal continuity which survives the death of the body and reaps the fruits of kamma. In the case of a noble disciple it “goes to distinction” by way of a higher rebirth and by evolving onwards to Nibbāna


Вот его перевод:



> Этот отрывок показывает, что читта, как принцип персональной связности выживает после смерти и пожинает плоды кармы. В случае благородного ученика, она (читта) "идет к превосходству" путем высокого перерождения и прогрессивно развивается вплоть до нирваны.

----------


## Фил

А есть какие нибудь другие комментарии? Бхикку Бодхи не первый раз странно относится к перерождениям.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вы хотите поразить всех своими познаниями в пали


Я хотел сказать, что в палийских текстах есть слова Будды, которые можно понимать, как то что citta переходит из жизни в жизнь. Это известный факт и специалисты на него часто обращают внимание. В принципе, я ожидал при этом, что люди поверхностно знакомые с текстами, начнут спорить.

----------


## Жека

Vladiimir, честно - я все сказала по теме из того, что нужно сказать)). При чем тут комментарий, когда есть конкретное, многократное объяснение самого Будды, который совершенно однозначно ругает заблудшего в воззрениях бхикку, поясняя ему, что сознание никуда не мигрирует? Ну, нравится вам цепляться за слова, что я могу с этим поделать.

----------

Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Я хотел сказать, что в палийских текстах есть слова Будды, которые можно понимать, как то что citta переходит из жизни в жизнь. Это известный факт, специалисты на него часто обращают внимание. В принципе, я ожидал, что люди поверхостно знакомые с текстами, начнут спорить.


Послушайте, ваши переходы на личности вряд ли прибавляют вам чести. Я совершенно не любитель бахвалиться, но я прочитала всю Сутта Питаку и изучала несколько лет пали. Ваши интерпретации Канона - это лишь ваши интерпретации.  И Будда никогда такого не говорил, но зато он говорил о том, как сознание возникает - и тут же исчезает.

----------


## Нико

> Послушайте, ваши переходы на личности вряд ли прибавляют вам чести. Я совершенно не любитель бахвалиться, но я прочитала всю Сутта Питаку и изучала несколько лет пали. Ваши интерпретации Канона - это лишь ваши интерпретации.  И Будда никогда такого не говорил, но зато он говорил о том, как сознание возникает - и тут же исчезает.


Жека, при всём уважении... Ну как сознание может исчезнуть-то?

----------

Мария Дролма (13.12.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Послушайте, ваши переходы на личности вряд ли прибавляют вам чести. Я совершенно не любитель бахвалиться, но я прочитала всю Сутта Питаку и изучала несколько лет пали. Ваши интерпретации Канона - это лишь ваши интерпретации.  И Будда никогда такого не говорил, но зато он говорил о том, как сознание возникает - и тут же исчезает.


Я не переходил на личности. Так же как, надеюсь и Вы не переходили на личности, когда говорили:


> Вы их неправильно толкуете, что, в общем, общая беда любителей лингвистического буддизма.  Советую повторно прочитать сутту про...

----------


## Жека

Однажды у монаха по имени Сати, сына рыбака, возникла такая опасная точка зрения: «Как я понимаю учение, которому учит Блаженный, именно это сознание, а не другое, и есть то, что переселяется между существованиями». Многие монахи услышали о том, что такая опасная точка зрения возникла у монаха Сати, сына рыбака… Поэтому они пошли к монаху Сати, сыну рыбака, и по прибытии спросили его: «Правда ли, друг Сати, что такая опасная точка зрения возникла у тебя?»…

[Сати ответил:] «Да, действительно, друзья, как я понимаю учение, которому учит Блаженный, именно это сознание, а не другое, и есть то, что переселяется между существованиями».
Тогда эти монахи, желая разубедить монаха Сати, сына рыбака, в его опасной точке зрения, начали задавать ему разные вопросы и упрекать его, говоря: «Не говори так, друг Сати. Не стоит ошибочно представлять учение Блаженного, это нехорошо… Блаженный никогда бы не сказал такого. Блаженный различными способами говорил, что сознание возникает в зависимости от причины. Без причины нет возникновения сознания… Но и тогда монах Сати держался за свою опасную точку зрения…
Тогда Блаженный спросил монаха Сати: «Сати, правда ли это, что у тебя возникла такая опасная точка зрения?…». «Да, преподобный господин…». «Сати, а что же это за сознание?». «Преподобный господин, это нечто шепчущее и чувствующее, что пожимает плоды добрых и злых действий тут и там». «О ничтожный человек, от кого же ты услышал, что я учил Дхамме таким образом?!» …

----------


## Жека

> Жека, при всём уважении... Ну как сознание может исчезнуть-то?


Сознание возникает от условий.  Если есть форма и глаз не поврежден, то возникает сознание глаза. Если есть звук...запах..мысль...прикосновение, то возникает сознание.  Если для сознания нет условий, оно не может возникнуть. 
В Абхидхамме говорится, что сознание возникает и исчезает быстрее, чем вспышка молнии, но неосознанный, обычный человек имеет ощущение, что он пребывает все время с одним и тем же умом, хотя он меняется, возникая и растворяясь - постоянно.

----------


## Фил

Либо Будда имел в виду что-то другое, либо ПК противоречив?

----------


## Нико

> Сознание возникает от условий.  Если есть форма и глаз не поврежден, то возникает сознание глаза. Если есть звук...запах..мысль...прикосновение, то возникает сознание.  Если для сознания нет условий, оно не может возникнуть. 
> В Абхидхамме говорится, что сознание возникает и исчезает быстрее, чем вспышка молнии, но неосознанный, обычный человек имеет ощущение, что он пребывает все время с одним и тем же умом, хотя он меняется, возникая и растворяясь - постоянно.


Это верно, но речь тут о грубом сознании. Вон Хос в соседней ветке писал про вечный, абсолютный ум, который непрерывен. О нём Будда не говорил?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Либо Будда имел в виду что-то другое, либо ПК противоречив?


Просто citta  - сложное понятие... И никто не говорит, что citta неизменчива, например... Но факт есть факт. И не я его обнаружил.

----------

Thaitali (19.11.2014), Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Просто citta  - сложное понятие... И никто не говорит, что citta неизменчива, например... Но факт есть факт. И не я его обнаружил.


Оно не такое уж и сложное, если знать лориг. Citta изменчива, непостоянна. И когда мы говорим про bodhi-citta, например, мы на самом деле имеем в виду первичный ум. Но он не переходит в следующую жизнь, а переходят только его отпечатки!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И когда мы говорим про boghi-citta, например, мы на самом деле имеем в виду первичный ум. Но он не переходит в следующую жизнь, а переходят только его отпечатки!


А куда же он девается, этот первичный?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> неосознанный, обычный человек *имеет ощущение*, что он пребывает все время с одним и тем же умом


А это ощущение-то хоть постоянно? )))

----------


## Нико

> А куда же он девается, этот первичный?


ྻНу Хос, это же ментальное сознание, а не ригпа вовсе).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ྻНу Хос, это же ментальное сознание, а не ригпа вовсе).


ментальное сознание - это manovijnana (yid kyi rnam shes), а не citta

----------


## Нико

> ментальное сознание - это manovijnana (yid kyi rnam shes), а не citta


А читта, что, не ментальное сознание? Объясни уж. Не читта же в следующую жизнь переходит, а?)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А есть какие нибудь другие комментарии? Бхикку Бодхи не первый раз странно относится к перерождениям.


Потому что он знает буддийские тексты не понаслышке, в отличии от многих.

----------


## Юй Кан

Не первый раз уже обнаруживаются сутты, в которых Будда по-разному говорит об одном и том же.
И это "по-разному" -- нормально: каждый раз Благословенный обращается либо к конкретному человеку, либо к конкретной аудитории, на чьём уровне и даёт ответ.
В цитированной выше Маханама сутте у Будды была задача успокоить Маханаму, глубоко устрашившегося своей возможной (и по сути -- неизбежной) смерти. И он эту задачу решил таким вот образом: дав образно понять, что после смерти Маханама будет рождён в некоем благом уделе, ибо его ум возделан благим образом. После чего следует метафора кувшина с маслом, всплывающем на поверхность озера при попадании туда разрушающегося там кувшина...

Иными словами, по мне, слова об отделяющемся от тела и возносящемся уме не обязательно толковать буквально: они могут быть и ситуативным иносказанием.

----------

Жека (19.11.2014), Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

Например, в Ангуттаре можно прочитать, что монах чей ум укрепился в мудрости и *кто уже больше не переродится*, знает, помимо прочего, его ум обладает качеством (дхаммой) отсутствия страсти (моя читта обладает качеством отсутствия страсти asārāgadhammaṃ me cittanti). А также он знает, что (помимо прочего) его читта (ум) обладает качеством *невозвращения* в мир форм (и не-форм и т.д.) (Anāvattidhammaṃ me cittaṃ rūpabhavāyāti) Т.е. у реализованного ученика, читта обладает качеством невозвращения в миры существования. Т.е. можно сделать вывод, что у обычных, людей citta таким свойством не обладает т.е. в тексте перечисляется какими качествами обладает citta именно у реализованного последователя Будды.

----------

Thaitali (19.11.2014), Ассаджи (15.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> это нечто шепчущее и чувствующее, что пожимает плоды добрых и злых действий тут и там».


Кстати, любопытно. "шепчущее и чувствующее" - это вероятно, Vitarka (=vikalpa) и Vichara.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А есть какие нибудь другие комментарии? Бхикку Бодхи не первый раз странно относится к перерождениям.


Есть та же Маханама сутта в переводе Тханиссаро Бхиккху: отличия от перевода Бхиккху Бодхи -- разве что в синонимичности слов.

----------

Фил (18.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Есть та же Маханама сутта в переводе Тханиссаро Бхиккху: отличия от перевода Бхиккху Бодхи -- разве что в синонимичности слов.


Тогда я склоняюсь к тому, что это было конкретное учение для конкретного человека.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А читта, что, не ментальное сознание? Объясни уж. Не читта же в следующую жизнь переходит, а?)


Ну, в принципе можно и ментальным сознанием назвать, если очень хочется )))

----------


## Нико

> Ну, в принципе можно и ментальным сознанием назвать, если очень хочется )))


А если не очень хочется, тогда чем?)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, в принципе можно и ментальным сознанием назвать, если очень хочется )))


Если оч хочется -- святое дело: хоть горшком! : ) Но читта -- не манас...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А если не очень хочется, тогда чем?)


Можно просто сказать "ум". И все )))

----------

Thaitali (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Можно просто сказать "ум". И все )))


Какой ум, какой? Переходящий в следующую жизнь или нет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А если не очень хочется, тогда чем?)


Без расчёта на прочтение: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citta : )

----------

Ассаджи (15.06.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какой ум, какой? Переходящий в следующую жизнь или нет?


Знаешь, грань между sems и sems nyid достаточно условна. Можно понимать и так, что sems nyid (citta-ta) - это просто очищенный sems (bodhi-citta). Трудно вне контекста точно сказать, о чем именно речь.
А по-твоему, что переходит? только отпечатки?

----------


## Нико

> Знаешь, грань между sems и sems nyid достаточно условна. Можно понимать и так, что sems nyid (citta-ta) - это просто очищенный sems (bodhi-citta). Трудно вне контекста точно сказать, о чем именно речь.
> А по-твоему, что переходит? только отпечатки?


Не отпечатки только переходят. Практически во всех буддийских школах есть консенсус, что переходит сознание с отпечатками. Но вот что это за сознание? Явно ригпа это, и не что другое. А ты как думаешь?

----------


## Won Soeng

Какой спор может развиться из разной трактовки одного слова. Ну конечно же, читта перерождается и передается снова и снова, миллион раз в секунду. Именно читта и содержит то, что выходит за границы рождения и смерти. 

Читта это обозначение и одного момента сознания, и вообще, в принципе того, что присутствует в каждом моменте сознания, снова и снова.

Все равно, что сравнивать сторону конкретной монеты, например, со стороной монеты, которая есть у каждой монеты.

----------

Жека (19.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Явно ригпа это, и не что другое. А ты как думаешь?


Думаю, нет. Про риг-па обычно говорят в контексте состояния, а не "сущности", которая могла бы куда-то переходить. В некоторых школах говорят, что "переходит" алайя.
Но и тут есть тонкость: если мир подобен иллюзии, то вообще ничто никуда не переходит, все остается на месте ))) Лишь иллюзорная видимость процесса возникает.
А что "нечто переходит" или "воплощается" - это просто способ говорить, адекватный тому восприятию, которое мы имеем от мира в личном опыте: "Жил, жил, да и умер".
Но абсолютная алайя неизменна ))))

----------


## Нико

> Думаю, нет. Про риг-па обычно говорят в контексте состояния, а не "сущности", которая могла бы куда-то переходить. В некоторых школах говорят, что "переходит" алайя.
> Но и тут есть тонкость: если мир подобен иллюзии, то вообще ничто никуда не переходит, все остается на месте ))) Лишь иллюзорная видимость процесса возникает.
> А что "нечто переходит" или "воплощается" - это просто способ говорить, адекватный тому восприятию, которое мы имеем от мира в личном опыте: "Жил, жил, да и умер".
> Но абсолютная алайя неизменна ))))


А что это ты вдруг придумал "абсолютную алаю"? Не понимаешь, что ли, что алаявиджняна была придумана йогачаринами только для того, чтобы хоть как-то оправдать их воззрение? Это атавизм, совершенно несостоятельное в плане логики!

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А что это ты вдруг придумал "абсолютную алаю"?


Это не я придумал, такое воззрение в маха-мадхьямаке линии Шантаракшиты.
У Лонгченпы вычитал (а он - в сутрах, в частности в Гандавьюхе).

----------


## Жека

Проблема таких споров в том, что нет понимания контекстуальности Канона. Человек хватается за слово или фразу, причем, как правило, искаженную двойными переводами и дополнительными коннотациями, и на этой основе пытается с т з. лингвистического анализа делать глубокие выводы. Канон нельзя изучать обрывками - это не работает. 
Будда не избегал обыденного языка, говоря о "я был бодхисаттой", "я был царем" и т.д. Но для людей понимающих он говорил, что даже в этой жизни они не могут описать Татхагату, , потому что как его описать? Это чувства? Форма? Чувства? Или Татхагата находится вне формы? Нет ничего, что бы переходило из одного существования в иное- и все же перерождение происходит.  Если мы говорим о перерождающемся сознании, мы говорим об атта. Этого нет в Учении Будды. Учение Будды - об анатте. Если что-то и мигрирует, это камма. Но и это очень грубое объяснение. А для правильного нужно понимание патичьи самуппады. Тогда никакие выдумки про тонкие сознания или толстые просто не понадобятся.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тогда никакие выдумки про тонкие сознания или толстые просто не понадобятся.


Да, не будь на свете Махаяны с ее провозвестием неуничтожимости ума, была бы тишь да гладь.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Канон нельзя изучать обрывками - это не работает.


Бхиккху Бодхи не изучает Канон обрывками.

----------


## Жека

> Бхиккху Бодхи не изучает Канон обрывками.


Да при чем тут бхикку Бодхи). Вы хватаетесь за какой-то комментарий контекстуальный, , когда есть четкое мнение Будды и весь Канон на этот счет.

----------


## Жека

Ну Махаяна очень тесно была связана с индуизмом, поэтому это понятно. Народный буддизм в Тхераваде тоже считает, что сознание перерождается.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.11.2014), Сергей Ч (10.12.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Да при чем тут бхикку Бодхи). Вы хватаетесь за какой-то комментарий контекстуальный, , когда есть четкое мнение Будды и весь Канон на этот счет.


 Я не за что не хватаюсь! Почему Вы мне что-то приписываете? Я привел слова Будды и комментарий специалиста, который изучает Канон совсем не обрывками, т.е. Бхиккху Бодхи.

----------


## Жека

> Я не за что не хватаюсь! Почему Вы мне что-то приписываете? Я привел слова Будды и комментарий специалиста, который изучает Канон совсем не обрывками, т.е. Бхиккху Бодхи.


Вам же уже все объяснили, что для определенного человека Будда использовал понятный ему язык.  А вот от монаха ересь про сознание, которое ходит по жизням, он терпеть не стал.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вам же уже все объяснили, что для определенного человека Будда использовал понятный ему язык.  А вот от монаха ересь про сознание, которое ходит по жизням, он терпеть не стал.


Никто мне ничего не объяснил, кроме специалиста по палийским текстам Бхиккху Бодхи, который сказал, что 


> данный отрывок показывает, *что читта, как принцип персональной связности выживает после смерти и пожинает плоды кармы.* В случае благородного ученика, *она (читта)* "*идет* к превосходству" *путем* высокого *перерождения* *и* прогрессивно *развивается* вплоть до нирваны.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

Получается у меня следующее: если смотреть по 12-членной цепи, кармические отпечатки остаются в виджняне (rnam shes). А в следующую жизнь переходит читта. Кто-нибудь может мне это толково объяснить???

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Получается у меня следующее: если смотреть по 12-членной цепи, кармические отпечатки остаются в виджняне (rnam shes). А в следующую жизнь переходит читта. Кто-нибудь может мне это толково объяснить???


А как это можно толково объяснить? ум ясного света (УЯС)))) не входит 12-членную цепь, поскольку она охватывает только составные дхармы.
И в то же время УЯС - неотъемлемый элемент воззрения Тантры (да и вообще махаяны). И при этом он - нирванический элемент (в 12 нидана не входит).
Если ты сама принимаешь это воззрение (махаяны и гухьямантры) - вот и объясняй.
Если нет, то и проблем нету, ступай в Тхераваду, там тебе все толково объяснят, очень логично (так, как тебе нравится)))).

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> ум ясного света (УЯС)))) не входит 12-членную цепь, поскольку она охватывает только составные дхармы.
> И в то же время УЯС - неотъемлемый элемент воззрения Тантры (да и вообще махаяны). И при этом он - нирванический элемент (в 12 нидана не входит).
> Если ты сама принимаешь это воззрение (махаяны и гухьямантры) - вот и объясняй.


Ты знаешь классический список несоставных дхарм? Я что-то там УЯС-а не приметила). А что такое "нирванический элемент", кроме нирваны-то?)))




> Если нет, то и проблем нету, в Тхераваде тебе все толково объяснят, очень логично (так, как тебе нравится)))).


Я ОЧЕНЬ уважаю Тхераваду, но к ней не отношусь по взглядам своим, так получилось.... свобода выбора ж!)

----------


## Нико

> Если ты сама принимаешь это воззрение (махаяны и гухьямантры) - вот и объясняй.


Т.е. ты объяснить не можешь? )))))))))

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Т.е. ты объяснить не можешь? )))))))))


А как по-твоему можно с точки зрения 12-членной цепи объяснить то, что в нее не входит? )))))

----------


## Нико

> А как по-твоему можно с точки зрения 12-членной цепи объяснить то, что в нее не входит? )))))


Я сейчас не про точку зрения 12-членной цепи говорю, а элементарно спрашиваю, какой именно ум перерождается. В тантре это УЯС вместе с наитончайшей праной. А в Махаяне, скажем, что?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты знаешь классический список несоставных дхарм? Я что-то там УЯС-а не приметила).


А в каком списке дхарм ты встречала УЯС? )))




> А что такое "нирванический элемент", кроме нирваны-то?)))


К примеру, по Васубандху - пространство и два прекращения.

----------

Aion (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> А в каком списке дхарм ты встречала УЯС? )))


Точно не у Васубандху!)




> К примеру, по Васубандху - пространство и два прекращения.


Пространство не является нирваническим элементом, это просто постоянный элемент.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Точно не у Васубандху!)


В том-то и дело.
12 нидана описывают машинерию сансары, так сказать, "то, куда воплощается". А "то-что-переходит" (в частности УЯС) там искать просто глупо.
И кстати, с чего та взяла, что кармические отпечатки остаются в виджняне (rnam shes)? Гда в 12-членной цепи говорится о кармических отпечатках?

----------


## Нико

> И кстати, с чего та взяла, что кармические отпечатки остаются в виджняне (rnam shes)? Гда в 12-членной цепи говорится о кармических отпечатках?


Ты третье звено подробно рассмотри).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты третье звено подробно рассмотри).


расскажи )))

----------


## Нико

> расскажи )))


Да мне не очень сложно рассказать. ) Третье звено, виджняна или rnam shes, делится на две части: причинное и результативное. Причинное как раз и есть то сознание, насыщенное кармическими отпечатками, которое, побуждаемое неведением и кармой, ввергает в новую жизнь. Между прочим, уже в бардо у существа есть аж пять сознаний, включая ощущение и различение. Ну а первый момент в утробе -- это уже результативное сознание, которое практически сразу порождает имя-форму и зачатки органов чуств. Ну и далее...

Собственно, я сама же и ответила себе на свой вопрос: что перерождается в Махаяне :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (19.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Никто мне ничего не объяснил, кроме специалиста по палийским текстам Бхиккху Бодхи, который сказал, что


То есть Будда вас не убедил, и вы вцепились в какую-то фразу, скорее всего, некорректно переведенную и вырванную из контекста? )
Именно - принцип ПЕРСОНАЛЬНОЙ СВЯЗНОСТИ, тот самый поток (сота) - который, будучи соединением самых разных феноменов, являющийся обывателям в виде личности и обманчиво воспринимаемый как существо - конечно, он существует. Но НЕ ЧИТТА перерождается и ходит из жизни в жизнь, Господи...Именно поток, образ свечи, которая, догорая, дает жизнь новой свече - аналог каммы, танхи и авидьи.

----------

Нико (19.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

(С). Ум (nāma) -   это чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт и внимание. 
Семь универсальных cetasika, которые присутствуют в любом моменте познания:

•	контакт   (phassa)
•	чувство   (vedanā)
•	восприятие   (saññā)
•	намерение   (cetanā)
•	однонаправленность   (ekaggatā )
•	жизненная сила  (jivitindria)
•	внимание  (manasikāra)

Люди имеют ощущение, что живут с неким стабильным сознанием, и никто не распознает кон-такт    –      как контакт, чувство    –      как чувство, восприятие    –     как восприятие, будучи погружёнными в химеру, в майю. Эта майя приписывает сознанию субстанциальность, в то время ум, «ветреный» по своей натуре, является лишь слиянием всевозможных феноменов:  воспоминаний, идей, планов, чувств     –      в мириадах причудливых комбинаций. Ничто по отдельности не является умом, все возникает взаимозависимо, чтобы в ту же секунду сгореть, исчезнуть, дав жизнь чему-то новому, и так   –   вновь и вновь, вновь и вновь…

----------


## Нико

> Но НЕ ЧИТТА перерождается и ходит из жизни в жизнь, Господи...Именно поток, образ свечи, которая, догорая, дает жизнь новой свече - аналог каммы, танхи и авидьи.


Конечно, не читта это, я тоже так думаю. Даже если исходить из скандх, читта (sems)  формируется именно на этапе нама-рупа.

----------


## Жека

> Получается у меня следующее: если смотреть по 12-членной цепи, кармические отпечатки остаются в виджняне (rnam shes). А в следующую жизнь переходит читта. Кто-нибудь может мне это толково объяснить???


Никуда читта не переходит )) Читта существует в течение доли секунд (читта-кханха). Она не переходит никуда даже от мгновения к мгновению (см мой предыдущий пост), что четасики. Если что-то переходит, то эта некая кармическая энергия, которая активизируется в момент смерти: сознание берет для себя некий объект, грубо говоря, прошлое деяние, схватывает его, и на основе этого возникает гати-нимитта - предсмертное видение, которое и определяет перерождение и дает ход сознанию. То самое "санкхара паччая виньяна". Виньяна дает возникнуть новому комплексу нама-рупы - и тут же умирает. Ну и потом, все по патичье-самуппаде. Ее понимание, даже поверхностное, снимает необходимость метафизических наслоений в виде алайя-виньяны и проч.

----------

Нико (19.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Конечно, не читта это, я тоже так думаю. Даже если исходить из скандх, читта (sems)  формируется именно на этапе нама-рупа.


Конечно, читта может возникнуть только при наличии объекта, а также если все 6 органов чувств работают нормально.

----------

Нико (19.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

Тогда я повторяю свой вопрос: какое именно сознание переходит из жизни в жизнь? То, что нечто переходит, бесспорно. Это даже не обсуждается. Но образ догорающей свечи довольно расплывчат....) (С другой стороны, ригпа -- это мой вариант, но что-то я нигде не читала убедительных доказательств того, что кармические отпечатки остаются именно в ригпа, или, как обозначил Хос, в УЯС-е)).

----------


## Нико

Кстати, по поводу читты. Она, читта эта, классифицируется как ментальное сознание (первое из шести, остальные чувственные виды), которое определяется как "то, что познаёт объект в целом". Соответственно, без объекта читта и правда не существует!

----------


## Жека

> Тогда я повторяю свой вопрос: какое именно сознание переходит из жизни в жизнь? То, что нечто переходит, бесспорно. Это даже не обсуждается. Но образ догорающей свечи довольно расплывчат....) (С другой стороны, ригпа -- это мой вариант, но что-то я нигде не читала убедительных доказательств того, что кармические отпечатки остаются именно в ригпа, или, как обозначил Хос, в УЯС-е)).


Никакое. На основе прошлой кармы создается совершенно новое сознание. Пример со свечой неплох, на самом деле: когда догорает фитиль, то к нему можно поднести новую свечу, которая загорится от старой. Нельзя сказать, что одна свеча перешла в другую, но она стала причиной горения новой. Если есть жажда, то она становится причиной нового рождения на основе кармы, - у араханта ее нет, следовательно, нет и причин для рождения. Ну, можно упрощеннно сказать, что перерождаются наши килесы ).

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Кстати, по поводу читты. Она, читта эта, классифицируется как ментальное сознание (первое из шести, остальные чувственные виды), которое определяется как "то, что познаёт объект в целом". Соответственно, без объекта читта и правда не существует!


Конечно. Читта, по сути, является процессом осознавания объектов. 
Проблема с терминами в русском языке состоит в том, что мы мыслим в другой системе координат. Виньяна как сознание уха, глаза и т.д. в русском языке не очень понятна, потому что мы так не говорим - сознание уха, ну, это нонсенс. Для нас сознание это именно ум, мышление и т.д. Если в стакан налить воду, вода примет форму стакана; если добавить краску, то вода изменит цвет. Ум напоминает воду:  он принимает форму того объекта, о котором думает, то есть читта неотделима от ментальных факторов (cetasika). Существует  пятьдесят два таких фактора, которые разделены в Учении Будды на благие и неблагие. 
Если вы добавите в стакан жёлтую краску, вода станет жёлтой, если краска будет чёрной    –    вода окрасится в чёрный цвет. Само сознание нейтрально, словно фотокамера:  как камера не за-интересована в том, что именно фотографировать, красоту или уродству, так и сознание лишь познаёт то, что возникает вследствие контакта. 
Когда ментальные факторы связаны со злом    –   ум становится уродливым, тёмным;  когда они связаны с добротой, с щедростью, верой,  то и сам ум возникает как чистый, «распахнутый», возвышенный.

----------

Tong Po (19.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> То есть Будда вас не убедил, и вы вцепились в какую-то фразу, скорее всего, некорректно переведенную и вырванную из контекста? )


Что значит "некорректно приведенную" и "вырванную"? Я привел слова Будды и разъяснения этих слов *специалистом* по палийским текстам.

Я лично, никак перерождениями не озабочен. Мне трудно представить себе человека, который утомлен именно "перерождениями", именно "странствиями". Если я лично, вдруг почувствую утомление именно перерождениями, то я все равно буду считать, что я утомлен именно "мыслью" о перерождениях, а не самими перерождениями (странствиями). Это я пишу, к тому, чтобы показать, что я в этом вопросе беспристрастен.
Мне лично без разницы переходит что-то из жизни в жизнь в текстах или нет. 
Но читая канонические тексты я вижу слова, которые можно понимать так, что citta переходит из жизни в жизнь. Также я вижу разъяснения специалистов (настоящих специалистов!) и ученых представителей буддийских традиций. Я и цитирую, не свои слова, а *слова Будды и разъяснения этих слов специалистами и учеными представителями традиции*. 

Т.е. Моторолер не мой!!! Я просто разместил ОБЪЯВУ!

----------


## Нико

> Никакое. На основе прошлой кармы создается совершенно новое сознание. Пример со свечой неплох, на самом деле: когда догорает фитиль, то к нему можно поднести новую свечу, которая загорится от старой. Нельзя сказать, что одна свеча перешла в другую, но она стала причиной горения новой. Если есть жажда, то она становится причиной нового рождения на основе кармы, - у араханта ее нет, следовательно, нет и причин для рождения. Ну, можно упрощеннно сказать, что перерождаются наши килесы ).


Ваша точка зрения понятна, но не могут килесы одни перерождаться же (даже хотя бы потому, что они относятся к ментальным факторам). И карма не может, потому что она лишь действие. Поэтому, по сути, я Хоса допрашиваю, сторонника абсолютного изначального ума, а он ответить пока не может мне).

----------


## Vladiimir

А мнение не-специалистов мне, конечно же, тоже очень важно, но все же, не в такой степени, как мнение *специалистов*.

----------


## Vladiimir

> А есть какие нибудь другие комментарии? Бхикку Бодхи не первый раз странно относится к перерождениям.


Вот, к примеру, яркий представитель буддийской традиции Тхеравада, Аджан Маха Буа. Монах и учитель, один из самых известнейших буддийских монахов 20-21 вв. Представитель лесной школы. Считается в народе архатом т.е. святым. Знаток пали, Дхаммы, Винаи:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajahn_M...he_.27Citta.27

----------

Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Что значит "некорректно приведенную" и "вырванную"? Я привел слова Будды и разъяснения этих слов *специалистом* по палийским текстам.
> 
> Я лично, никак перерождениями не озабочен. Мне трудно представить себе человека, который утомлен именно "перерождениями", именно "странствиями". Если я лично, вдруг почувствую утомление именно перерождениями, то я все равно буду считать, что я утомлен именно "мыслью" о перерождениях, а не самими перерождениями (странствиями). Это я пишу, к тому, чтобы показать, что я в этом вопросе беспристрастен.
> Мне лично без разницы переходит что-то из жизни в жизнь в текстах или нет. 
> Но читая канонические тексты я вижу слова, которые можно понимать так, что citta переходит из жизни в жизнь. Также я вижу разъяснения специалистов (настоящих специалистов!) и ученых представителей буддийских традиций. Я и цитирую, не свои слова, а *слова Будды и разъяснения этих слов специалистами и учеными представителями традиции*. 
> 
> Т.е. Моторолер не мой!!! Я просто разместил ОБЪЯВУ!


Некорректно переведенную потому, что Бхикку Бодхи - один из самых вменяемых и авторитетных специалистов по Канону, и он НЕ ГОВОРИЛ, что читта переходит из жизни в жизнь. Будда называл такое воззрение ложным и критиковал за него. И Бхикку Бодхи такого не говорил.
То, что вы беспристрастны - ок, но вы цитируете не слова Будды, а свои интерпретации, вот в чем дело.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Некорректно переведенную потому, что Бхикку Бодхи - один из самых вменяемых и авторитетных специалистов по Канону, и он НЕ ГОВОРИЛ, что читта переходит из жизни в жизнь. Будда называл такое воззрение ложным и критиковал за него. И Бхикку Бодхи такого не говорил.
> То, что вы беспристрастны - ок, но вы цитируете не слова Будды, а свои интерпретации, вот в чем дело.


Он говорил: выживает после смерти и идет к перерождениям. Вот, еще раз, полная цитата:



> Taṃ uddhaṅgāmi hoti visesagāmi. The passage shows citta as the principle of personal continuity which survives the death of the body and reaps the fruits of kamma. In the case of a noble disciple it “goes to distinction” by way of a higher rebirth and by evolving onwards to Nibbāna.

----------


## Жека

> Ваша точка зрения понятна, но не могут килесы одни перерождаться же (даже хотя бы потому, что они относятся к ментальным факторам). И карма не может, потому что она лишь действие. Поэтому, по сути, я Хоса допрашиваю, сторонника абсолютного изначального ума, а он ответить пока не может мне).


Будда говорил, что есть вопросы, на которые следует отвечать отклонением  - если он поставлен неверно. Есть сутта, где ему задают подобные вопросы ("кто страдает, кто перерождается?") И он отметил, что вопрос поставлен неверно, потому что "кто" - это атта. А правильный вопрос - ВСЛЕДСТВИЕ ЧЕГО происходит перерождение? Вследствие авидьи, каммы и танхи.

----------

Нико (19.11.2014)

----------


## Жека

> Он говорил: выживает после смерти и идет к перерождениям. Вот, еще раз, полная цитата:


ПРИНЦИП ПЕРСОНАЛЬНОГО ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЯ, это не сознание, которое ходит из жизни в жизнь. Вы правда не понимаете разницы?

----------


## Нико

> Будда говорил, что есть вопросы, на которые следует отвечать отклонением  - если он поставлен неверно. Есть сутта, где ему задают подобные вопросы ("кто страдает, кто перерождается?") И он отметил, что вопрос поставлен неверно, потому что "кто" - это атта. А правильный вопрос - ВСЛЕДСТВИЕ ЧЕГО происходит перерождение? Вследствие авидьи, каммы и танхи.


Будде повезло, он не встретился с въедливыми, противными людьми из БФ)))).

----------

Геннадий Юрич (22.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> ПРИНЦИП ПЕРСОНАЛЬНОГО ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЯ, это не сознание, которое ходит из жизни в жизнь. Вы правда не понимаете разницы?


А я говорил, что именно "сознание"? Я в отличии, от некоторых, не путаю слова. Я употреблял слово citta (что бы оно не значило!). Вот мое сообщение:



> Сообщение от Фил
> 
> 
> Андрош, если Вы предполагаете что что-то переходит, то что это?
> Память - нет.
> Личность - нет.
> Ум - нет.
> Тогда что?
> 
> ...



Это вы не видете разницы и приписываете мне невесть что.

----------


## Нико

> Я употреблял слово citta (что бы оно не значило!).


Но вам же предлагают *понять,* что значит слово citta! Не, никак не получается?)))

----------


## Vladiimir

> Но вам же предлагают *понять,* что значит слово citta! Не, никак не получается?)))


Разъяснения я получаю от компетентных *специалистов*. Не-специалисты, мне здесь разъяснить ничего не смогут.

----------

Геннадий Юрич (22.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Разъяснения я получаю от компетентных *специалистов*.


Тогда тут не пишите, сразу к *специалистам* и обращайтесь.

----------

Жека (19.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Тогда тут не пишите, сразу к *специалистам* и обращайтесь.


А я и не задавал здесь вопросы. Я ответил. И ответил корректно. И привел слова Будды и мнения *авторитетных специалистов*.

----------


## Нико

> А я и не задавал здесь вопросы. Я ответил. И ответил корректно. И привел слова Будды и мнения *авторитетных специалистов*.


Но если с вами как минимум два человека не согласны, вы можете уже не ссылаться на специалистов, а просто подумать, разобраться самостоятельно? Я вот не понимаю, как читта может переходить из жизни в жизнь. И тем более это не основа для Дхармакаи Будды, но это уже не Тхеравада.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Но если с вами как минимум два человека не согласны, вы можете уже не ссылаться на специалистов, а просто подумать, разобраться самостоятельно? Я вот не понимаю, как читта может переходить из жизни в жизнь. И тем более это не основа для Дхармакаи Будды, но это уже не Тхеравада.


Почему не тхеравада? Там выше я дал ссылку на авторитетного представителя тхеравады, на то как он понимает и разъясняет читту:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajahn_M...he_.27Citta.27

----------


## Нико

> Почему не тхеравада? Там выше я дал ссылку на авторитетного представителя тхеравады, на то как он понимает и разъяснете читту:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajahn_M...he_.27Citta.27


Вы знаете (да, я посмотрела вашу ссылку), в ней авторитетный представитель Тхеравады фактически отождествляет читту с умом ясного света (или ригпа). Это довольно странно и необычно. Здесь, наверное, даже не найдётся *специалистов*, способных разрешить и объяснить такой казус.)

----------

Vladiimir (19.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Это довольно странно и необычно. Здесь, наверное, даже не найдётся *специалистов*, способных разрешить и объяснить такой казус.)


Тем, кто реально изучает палийские тексты, это не кажется таким уж странным и необычным.

----------


## Нико

> Тем, кто реально изучает палийские тексты, это не кажется таким уж странным и необычным.


Не, даже не пытайтесь. ) Ум Будды угас после паринирваны?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не, даже не пытайтесь. ) Ум Будды угас после паринирваны?


Какой ум? Винняна?

----------


## Нико

> Какой ум? Винняна?


Не надо отвечать вопросом на вопрос). Просто скажите: "угас или не угас"?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не надо отвечать вопросом на вопрос). Просто скажите: "угас или не угас"?


Страсти угасли.

----------


## Нико

> Страсти угасли.


Не страсти угасли, дорогой Владимир, а, согласно ПК, угас Будда как существо и как сознание тоже. Если не угас, докажите мне с точки зрения Тхеравады, что он не угас.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Не страсти угасли, дорогой Владимир, а, согласно ПК, угас Будда как существо и как сознание тоже. Если не угас, докажите мне с точки зрения Тхеравады, что он не угас.


С точки зрения ПК "угасает" тройной огонь - страсть, ненависть, заблуждение. К чему эти распросы? Какое отношение это имеет к читте, которая "выживает после смерти тела и пожинает плоды кармы"?

----------


## Чора

> Вы знаете (да, я посмотрела вашу ссылку), в ней авторитетный представитель Тхеравады фактически отождествляет читту с умом ясного света (или ригпа). Это довольно странно и необычно.


А как Вам такое: 




> ‘‘Pabhassaramidaṃ, bhikkhave, cittaṃ. Tañca kho āgantukehi upakkilesehi upakkiliṭṭhaṃ. Taṃ assutavā puthujjano yathābhūtaṃ nappajānāti. Tasmā ‘assutavato puthujjanassa cittabhāvanā natthī’ti vadāmī’’ti. Paṭhamaṃ.
>  ‘‘Pabhassaramidaṃ, bhikkhave, cittaṃ. Tañca kho āgantukehi upakkilesehi vippamuttaṃ. Taṃ sutavā ariyasāvako yathābhūtaṃ pajānāti. Tasmā ‘sutavato ariyasāvakassa cittabhāvanā atthī’ti vadāmī’’ti. Dutiyaṃ.
> 
> Radiant, monks, is this mind. And it is defiled by transient defilements. An unlearned ordinary person does not understand that in accord with reality. Therefore I say, “An unlearned ordinary person does not have mental development.”
> Radiant, monks, is this mind. And it is freed from transient defilements. A learned noble disciple person understands that in accord with reality. Therefore I say, “A learned noble disciple has mental development.” (пер. Ajahn Sujato)


 см. тж. http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....049.than.html
+ ещё http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luminous_mind и http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bhavanga?:)

----------

Юй Кан (22.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Radiant, monks, is this mind. And it is defiled by transient defilements. An unlearned ordinary person does not understand that in accord with reality. Therefore I say, “An unlearned ordinary person does not have mental development.”
> Radiant, monks, is this mind. And it is freed from transient defilements. A learned noble disciple person understands that in accord with reality. Therefore I say, “A learned noble disciple has mental development.” (пер. Ajahn Sujato)


Я рада, Чора, что вы присоединились к дискуссии. ) Но, как обычно, одни цитаты. То, что ум radiant и defiled by transient defilements, Будда вроде бы всегда говорил. Но вот докажите, объясните, почему в Тхераваде ум Будды угас после паринирваны, а в Махаяне и Ваджраяне не угас???? А?

----------


## Нико

> С точки зрения ПК "угасает" тройной огонь - страсть, ненависть, заблуждение. К чему эти распросы? Какое отношение это имеет к читте, которая "выживает после смерти тела и пожинает плоды кармы"?


И я, и Жека вам уже объяснили, что читта как первичный ум, формируемый нама-рупой, как бы не может переходить из жизни в жизнь. Если может, обоснуйте, как. Только и всего! 

Кстати, бодхичитта -- как я понимаю немного сейчас, в силу слабых умственных способностей, тоже не переходит из жизни в жизнь, но переходят её отпечатки, да, Хос? :Kiss:

----------


## Чора

> Но вот докажите, объясните, почему в Тхераваде ум Будды угас после паринирваны, а в Махаяне и Ваджраяне не угас???? А?


А вот это Нико джан, уже точно не к мне! :Smilie:  простите

----------


## Нико

> А вот это Нико джан, уже точно не к мне! простите


А вот это конкретный облом! :Facepalm:  Опять вам всё будет объяснять женщина?)))))))

----------

Чора (19.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Конечно. Читта, по сути, является процессом осознавания объектов.


А что является объектом для существ в арупалоке (или у находящегося в нирвикальпа-самадхи)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, бодхичитта -- как я понимаю немного сейчас, в силу слабых умственных способностей, тоже не переходит из жизни в жизнь, но переходят её отпечатки, да, Хос?


Смотря что понимать под бодхичиттой, тут в диапазоне от сутраяны до дзогчена есть масса вариантов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да мне не очень сложно рассказать. ) Третье звено, виджняна или rnam shes, делится на две части: причинное и результативное. Причинное как раз и есть то сознание, насыщенное кармическими отпечатками, которое, побуждаемое неведением и кармой, ввергает в новую жизнь. Между прочим, уже в бардо у существа есть аж пять сознаний


Это все верно, непонятно только, как виджняна, да еще вместе со своими "отпечатками" переходит через chos nyid bar do. В этом смысле дополнение в виде алайи видится вполне логичным и даже необходимым.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не страсти угасли, дорогой Владимир, а, согласно ПК, угас Будда как существо и как сознание тоже. Если не угас, докажите мне с точки зрения Тхеравады, что он не угас.


С угасанием или неугасанием сознания Татхагаты в ПК та же ситуация, что и с сущ-нием или не-сущ-нием "я". Обсуждали уже с ныне убывшими тхеравадинами...
Ну, а в Махаяне встречается и такая однозначная упая: не угасает сознание пробуждённого, и все дела.

----------


## Нико

> Это все верно, непонятно только, как виджняна, да еще вместе со своими "отпечатками" переходит через chos nyid bar do. В этом смысле дополнение в виде алайи видится вполне логичным и даже необходимым.


А вариант с ригпой ты не рассматриваешь? Для меня это единственно приемлемый вариант, хотя большинство школ вроде сходятся на том, что отпечатки хранятся в виджняне. А алая это вообще какой-то лишний карман, получается). Вот объясни мне!!!

----------


## Нико

> Смотря что понимать под бодхичиттой, тут в диапазоне от сутраяны до дзогчена есть масса вариантов.


Я не имею тут в виду сперму, пардон)))).

----------


## Чора

> Не надо отвечать вопросом на вопрос). Просто скажите: "угас или не угас"?


"Одни говорят, что кардинал Мазарини жив, другие утверждают что он умер. Что до меня, то я не верю ни в то, ни в другое."(с) Шамфор
[шутка](и ещё одна цитата, специально для Вас дорогая Нико! :Smilie:  (и наверно, точно последняя, а то чувствую, уже не далеко и втянуться.))

Удачи!

----------


## Жека

> А что является объектом для существ в арупалоке (или у находящегося в нирвикальпа-самадхи)?


В джханах сознание все более и более "утончается": в конце концов доходя до крайне тонких сфер (Пустота, Ничто, Бесконечное пространство и т.д)
Но все еще сознание есть и есть воспринимаемые объекты. Поэтому Сидхарттху и не устроило достижение джхан как самоцель, потому что они все еще грубы и сконструированы. Он же искал то, что не сконструировано и не обусловлено. Угасание. Прекращение. Ниббану.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.11.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> доходя до крайне тонких сфер (Пустота, Ничто, Бесконечное пространство и т.д)
> Но все еще сознание есть и есть воспринимаемые объекты.


То есть объектом в одной из тонких сфер является "Ничто"?
Это, признаться, не очень понятно.

----------


## Жека

> А я и не задавал здесь вопросы. Я ответил. И ответил корректно. И привел слова Будды и мнения *авторитетных специалистов*.


Вам привели слова Будды )) О том, какая ересь считать сознание ходящим из жизни в жизни. Но вы в очередной раз толсто намекаете, что тут вам никто не указ - ну да, ваше дело.

----------


## Жека

> То есть объектом в одной из тонких сфер является "Ничто"?
> Это, признаться, не очень понятно.


Конечно, непонятно ))
Это надо достичь сначала рупа, а потом арупа-джхан! Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы сферы бесконечности пространства, думая: "Бесконечное сознание", входит и пребывает в сфере бесконечности сознания. Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным со сферой бесконечности пространства, это несчастье для него...
Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы сферы бесконечности сознания, думая: "Ничего нет", входит и пребывает в сфере отсутствия. Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным со сферой бесконечности сознания, это несчастье для него...
Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы сферы отсутствия, входит и пребывает в сфере ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия. Если, когда он пребывает там, его одолевает внимание к восприятиям, связанным со сферой отсутствия, это несчастье для него... любое несчастье - это страдание (дуккха). Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана).
Далее монах, полностью выйдя за пределы сферы ни восприятия, ни не-восприятия, входит и остается в прекращении восприятия и чувства. И, когда он видит (это) с помощью распознавания, его влечения (асава) полностью прекращаются. Так что с помощью таких умозаключений можно понять, насколько приятно Освобождение (ниббана).

----------

Сергей Хос (20.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> То есть объектом в одной из тонких сфер является "Ничто"?
> Это, признаться, не очень понятно.


Ты сам вроде где-то недавно писал, что "безобъектность" -- вполне себе объект).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вариант с ригпой ты не рассматриваешь? Для меня это единственно приемлемый вариант,


Вообще никаким боком. rig pa - этим словом просто обозначают фактор когнитивности сознания. То есть по сути это качество читты, а не что-то отдельное.




> хотя большинство школ вроде сходятся на том, что отпечатки хранятся в виджняне. А алая это вообще какой-то лишний карман, получается). Вот объясни мне!!!


Большинство школ - это гелуг? )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ты сам вроде где-то недавно писал, что "безобъектность" -- вполне себе объект).


Мне интересно, как в Тхераваде это понимают.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> (С другой стороны, ригпа -- это мой вариант, но что-то я нигде не читала убедительных доказательств того, что кармические отпечатки остаются именно в ригпа, или, как обозначил Хос, в УЯС-е)).


Ты, похоже, в каком-то смысле права со своим вариантом: посмотрел сейчас у Берзина, он пишет, что ригпа имеет единую сущность с алаей следов-привычек (bag-chags-kyi kun-gzhi).

It is not that basis rigpa is the cause of alaya for habits – they are essentially the same thing (ngo-bo gcig, the same item described from two points of view).

Хотя там много неясностей на самом деле. Тут же он пишет, что это в сущности разновидность (или аспект?) читты.

Because of the combination of basis rigpa and dumbfoundedness, basis rigpa functions as an alaya for habits (bag-chags-kyi kun-gzhi, all-encompassing foundation for habits), which is a type of sem.

По Лонгченпе тоже получается, что ригпа - в определенном смысле аспект читты.

Фактор первичного распознавания (rig pa’i cha), который в первый момент узнавания объекта восприятия  обозначает его как «это», называют умом (sems). Анализ специфики  этих [так обозначенных объектов], непрерывно возникающий в связи с [распознаванием] называют мышлением  (функциональным умом, yid).

А по Васубандху эта пара (первичное распознавание и анализ) будут называться vitarka и vicara, соответсвенно.
Темный лес, короче )))

----------

Нико (19.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> То есть объектом в одной из тонких сфер является "Ничто"?
> Это, признаться, не очень понятно.


Объект, что бы из себя ни представлял это не что иное, как предмет контакта. Контакт со сферой "ничего нет" - и есть объект "ничто".

Если сместить акцент на контакт, становится понятнее?

----------


## Won Soeng

Витарка и викара (вичара) это просто (в своей основе, хотя проявления могут быть достаточно обширны и разнообразны).
Витарка - это сформированная направленность внимания. Что-то распознано - витарка. 
Викара - это удерживание направленности внимания. Сохраняется восприятие чего-то распознанного - викара.

Одно из наиболее очевидных проявлений витарка и викара - это последовательное чтение (слушание, а так же написание или произнесение) текста. Видеть символы текста (или слышать звуки речи) - это витарка. Удерживать внимание в потоке текста (символов или звуков) - это викара.

Это очень базовые психологические элементы, поэтому они встречаются везде. Когда мы что-то рассматриваем или рисуем, когда слушаем музыку или вопроизводим ее, когда чистим картошку или моем пол - все это включает в себя и направление внимания и удержание внимания.

----------

Дмитрий Балашов (22.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ригпа, судя по объяснениям, это тот самый узнающий ум. Нередко, учителя дзен, когда их спрашивали о просветлении, просили сделать глоток из чашки. Затем спрашивали - что это? Ученик отвечал: вода. Учитель отмечал - это просветление (ясный ум). То есть сама способность узнавать и есть этот самый ясный ум.

Другой аналогичный пример узнавания - это когда ученика окликивают по имени и он распознает имя, направляя внимание. Это и есть витарка, это и есть ясный ум, это и есть то, что в начале слова (и много еще разных способов указания на этот базовый психический опыт, исходное впечатление, возникновение направленности внимания).

----------

Сергей Хос (19.11.2014), Фил (19.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще говоря, из жизни в жизнь переходит все, при условии чего возникает рождение. От неведения до становления. 
> 
> Это все равно, что спрашивать, что переходит из волны в волну. В общем-то все образующее волну - и переходит.
> 
> Но в случае с жизнью, прежде всего можно говорить о привязанностях (цеплянии). Это то, что переходит из жизни в жизнь.


Забавно про волны. Похоже на правду.
Но для того, чтобы были волны, должно же было что-то упасть в воду. Что это было?))

----------

Сергей Хос (20.11.2014)

----------


## Good

> Забавно про волны. Похоже на правду.
> Но для того, чтобы были волны, должно же было что-то упасть в воду. Что это было?))


May be, различающая мысль?

----------

Won Soeng (20.11.2014)

----------


## Neroli

Случайно вдруг возникла?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Забавно про волны. Похоже на правду.
> Но для того, чтобы были волны, должно же было что-то упасть в воду. Что это было?))


Это ум падает между водой и ветром  :Smilie:

----------

Good (20.11.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Случайно вдруг возникла?


Само слово "случайно" чрезвычайно интересно  :Smilie:  Если не случайно - то как? Противоположность случайности - одна или несколько?

----------

Фил (20.11.2014)

----------


## Good

Нам просто кажется, что есть волны и вода. Однако, явления не возникают.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Нам просто кажется, что есть волны и вода. Однако, явления не возникают.


Поскольку кроме этой кажимости ничего другого и нет, то совершенно нормально утверждать, что явления возникают. Более того, воображаемые явления - так же возникают, просто их орган чувств - воображение.

----------

Good (20.11.2014), Фил (20.11.2014)

----------


## Good

> Поскольку кроме этой кажимости ничего другого и нет, то совершенно нормально утверждать, что явления возникают. Более того, воображаемые явления - так же возникают, просто их орган чувств - воображение.


Безусловно, но как же успокоить свое сознание, как не видя всей этой кажимости.

----------


## Neroli

> Само слово "случайно" чрезвычайно интересно  Если не случайно - то как? Противоположность случайности - одна или несколько?


Да, мне тоже слово нравится.
Случайно - это без причины.
Самое интересное, что если некий, условный Кхтулку случайно уронил в океан кирпич, то все эти волны не случайны, а по причине.
Вот если взять теорию большого взрыва, ну что вот просто так взяло и рвануло внезапно что ли? Моя не понимает.

----------


## Фил

> Да, мне тоже слово нравится.
> Случайно - это без причины.
> Самое интересное, что если некий, условный Кхтулку случайно уронил в океан кирпич, то все эти волны не случайны, а по причине.
> Вот если взять теорию большого взрыва, ну что вот просто так взяло и рвануло внезапно что ли? Моя не понимает.


А Вы читали Чандракирти "Введение в мадхьямаку"?
Как раз я скачал аудиокнигу.
У него как раз очень много внимания уделено причине и результату, и тому, что на абсолютном уровне нет ни причины ни результата. Очень на античный скептицизм похоже.

----------


## sergey

> Мне интересно, как в Тхераваде это понимают.


"Безобъектное освобождение ума" - я думаю, что речь идет об "анимитта четовимутти". Правда для себя понятие "нимитта" я часто перевожу как "тема". Если говорить о процессе восприятия, то у него есть аспект избирательности. Вот тут говорят о нимитте. Например Будда говорит, что причиной возникновения страсти служит "тема" красоты. Тот, кто неосновательно обращает внимание на красоту, у того страсть возникает и усиливается. И напротив, если основательно обращать внимание на тему непривлекательности (асубха), то страсть не возникает, а та, что уже была, проходит. И т.д.

Нимитта имеет отношение к "сання" (самджня), Буддагхоса пишет в Висуддхимагге:



> "Все распознавание (сання) имеет характеристику распознавания (санджанана); её функцией является создание представления (нимитта), который служит предпосылкой последующего распознавания: "Это та же самая вещь" – как плотники и т.п. делают с деревом, и т.д.; её проявлением является порождение уверенности благодаря соответствующим образом уловленному представлению – как слепой, воспринимающий слона ( Удана 6-4 ); её основой служит любой приблизившийся объект – как распознавание "люди" возникает у молодых животных в отношении пугал."
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...sg7437#msg7437


Есть состояние сосредоточения, когда не обращают внимания ни на какие темы, характеристики и пребывают в освобождении ума в "отсутствии тем" (Махаведалла сутта, МН43):



> "And what is the theme-less awareness-release? There is the case where a monk, through not attending to all themes, enters & remains in the theme-less concentration of awareness.[6] This is called the theme-less awareness-release.
> 
> Katamā cāvuso animittā cetovimutti?
> Idhāvuso bhikkhu sabbanimittānaṃ amanasikārā animittaṃ ceto samādhiṃ upasampajja viharati. Ayaṃ vuccatāvuso animittā cetovimutti.


И вот условия для достижения этого освобождения:



> "How many conditions are there for the attainment of the theme-less awareness-release?"
> "There are two conditions for the attainment of the theme-less awareness-release: lack of attention to all themes and attention to the theme-less property. These are the two conditions for the attainment of the theme-less awareness-release."
> 
> 30. Kati panāvuso paccayā animittāya cetovimuttiyā samāpattiyāti?
> 
> Dve kho āvuso paccayā animittāya cetovimuttiyā samāpattiyā: sabbanimittānañca amanasikāro, animittāya ca dhātuyā manasikāro. Ime kho āvuso dve paccayā animittāya cetovimuttiyā samāpattiyāti.


Т.е. 2 условия: не обращение внимания на какие-либо (на все) темы и внимание к элементу отсутствия тем.

Понятно, что можно наверное найти и другой перевод на русский слова "нимитта", я уж просто писал тут "тема", т.к. что-то же надо использовать в качестве перевода.

----------

Won Soeng (20.11.2014), Ассаджи (15.06.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А Вы читали Чандракирти "Введение в мадхьямаку"?


Нет.




> У него как раз очень много внимания уделено причине и результату, и тому, что на абсолютном уровне нет ни причины ни результата.


А доказывается или как аксиома?

----------


## Фил

> А доказывается или как аксиома?


Доказывается. 
У него все доказывается. При этом не отрицается использование относительных концепций на мирском (относительном) уровне.
Я теперь фанат Чандракирти  :Smilie: 

Хороший перевод, очень легко слушается. Если с google drive не получится скачать, я могу куда нибудь переложить (только за рулем не надо слушать, я то я не расплачусь!  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, мне тоже слово нравится.
> Случайно - это без причины.
> Самое интересное, что если некий, условный Кхтулку случайно уронил в океан кирпич, то все эти волны не случайны, а по причине.
> Вот если взять теорию большого взрыва, ну что вот просто так взяло и рвануло внезапно что ли? Моя не понимает.


Тут надо посмотреть еще на обратную сторону беспричинности. Все ли что беспричинно - в то же время случайно? То есть, действительно ли это полная пара (случайность - причинность)?

----------


## Нико

> Тут надо посмотреть еще на обратную сторону беспричинности. Все ли что беспричинно - в то же время случайно? То есть, действительно ли это полная пара (случайность - причинность)?


Нет, нет. В буддизме беспричинное не является случайным. И этих беспричинных феноменов всего четыре же: пустота, пространство и два прекращения (аналитическое и неаналитическое).

----------


## Нико

> It is not that basis rigpa is the cause of alaya for habits – they are essentially the same thing (ngo-bo gcig, the same item described from two points of view).
> 
> Хотя там много неясностей на самом деле. Тут же он пишет, что это в сущности разновидность (или аспект?) читты.
> 
> Because of the combination of basis rigpa and dumbfoundedness, basis rigpa functions as an alaya for habits (bag-chags-kyi kun-gzhi, all-encompassing foundation for habits), which is a type of sem.


Хос, а ты понял, что Берзин перевёл как dumbfoundedness?)) 

Вообще эта тема жутко интересна мне. Ригпа как разновидность читты....ммм 

Кто-нибудь может понять и написать тут, как всё, собственно, происходит на самом деле?)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Хос, а ты понял, что Берзин перевёл как dumbfoundedness?))


естественно, moha ( rmongs cha)
У него кстати очень качественные глоссарии его терминологии (с добавлением Хопкинса твоего любимого): английский и тибетский .
Тибетский можно использовать как толковый словарь.

----------

Нико (20.11.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> С точки зрения ПК "угасает" тройной огонь - страсть, ненависть, заблуждение. К чему эти распросы? Какое отношение это имеет к читте, которая "выживает после смерти тела и пожинает плоды кармы"?


Даже такая "читта" угасает в париниббане.

Мое понимание такое: тут читта это образное выражение. Ни в коем случае не надо его реифицировать. Как скептик перерождения, я считаю что более вероятное это то что "подсознательные" килесы продолжают действовать пока их не "вырвать с корнем" при помощи мудрости. Даже в этой жизни 6 сознаний меняется (_иногда от момента к моменту_). Нечего говорить о смерти тела...



То что "_awareness не умирает_" можно трактовать так: нету прямого восприятия сознания его собственного несуществование до-после. С этой т.з. оно не "умирает". Но это не то бессмертие где сознается безконечное количество вещей. Количество сознаваемого очень ограничено и конечно.

----------

Фил (21.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Мое понимание такое: тут читта это образное выражение. Ни в коем случае не надо его реифицировать.


Я ничего не говорю о реифицировании или не-реифицировании. Я говорю, о том, что можно сказать, что читта переходит в другое рождение, потому что Будда так говорит. Потому что некотрые его слова можно понять таким образом. Про реицифирование или не-реицифирование я не говорил.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Даже в этой жизни 6 сознаний меняется (_иногда от момента к моменту_). Нечего говорить о смерти тела...


Вот именно, меняется ежесекундно и в то же время, обеспечивает персональную связность, персональную продолжительность, как в этой жизни, так и в следующих. (Слова Будды и разъяснения специалиста по палийским текстам я приводил выше.)

Кстати, в Гаддула сутте, Будда учит понимать *свою* читту, как загрязняющуюся на протяжении очень длительного времени. Это говорится, в контексте бесчисленности перерождений, в контексте немыслимого кол-ва прожитых жизней:



> Недоступно мысли, о монахи, начало сансары. Не могут ничего знать о начале сансары существа, что, будучи объяты неведением и охвачены страстью, блуждают в ее круговороте от рождения к рождению...
> ... 
> Поэтому, монахи, следует снова и снова рассматривать *свою* читту таким образом: "Долгое, долгое время *эта* читта загрязнялась страстью, ненавистью, невежеством...


Т.е. нужно рассматривать эту (idaṃ) свою (sakaṃ) читту, как подвергавшуюся загрязнениям на протяжении бесчисленных перерождений.

----------

Ассаджи (15.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

Но читта тем не менее не является самосущей и подвержена изменениям?
Может показаться, что Вы, Владимир, утверждаете обратное, иначе откуда столько возмущений.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Но читта тем не менее не является самосущей и подвержена изменениям?
> Может показаться, что Вы, Владимир, утверждаете обратное, иначе откуда столько возмущений.


А кто говорил, что она является самосущей? Зачем мне приписывать какие-то свои измышления?

----------

Фил (21.11.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Я ничего не говорю о реифицировании или не-реифицировании. Я говорю, о том, что можно сказать, что читта переходит в другое рождение, потому что Будда так говорит. Потому что некотрые его слова можно понять таким образом. Про реицифирование или не-реицифирование я не говорил.


Читта меняется каждый момент, даже в этой жизни. Понятно что даже сейчас читта не переходит. Прекращается одна читта и возникает другая читта (_обусловленая прошлыми читтами, прошлыми килесами, и т.д._) в том непостоянном потоке .

----------

Фил (21.11.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Но читта тем не менее не является самосущей и подвержена изменениям?
> Может показаться, что Вы, Владимир, утверждаете обратное, иначе откуда столько возмущений.


Вот, много страниц тому назад, я уточнял:



> Просто citta  - сложное понятие... И никто не говорит, что citta неизменчива, например... Но факт есть факт. И не я его обнаружил.

----------

Фил (21.11.2014)

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот, много страниц тому назад, я уточнял:


Надо точно разделять понятие "читта" как момент сознания и "читта" как поток этих моментальных сознаний.

----------

Фил (21.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

Владмир, как-то странно все таки, Вы выделяете слово *свою* и *эту* (читту), при том что в ПК тут и там говорится *это не мое* и *это ни есть ни не-есть*?

Вы сами как это противоречие разрешаете?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Надо точно разделять понятие "читта" как момент сознания и "читта" как поток этих моментальных сознаний.


Я вообще, никак не уточнял и не расшифровывал понятие "читта". 
Когда был задан вопрос:



> ... если Вы предполагаете что что-то переходит, то что это?
> Память - нет.
> Личность - нет.
> Ум - нет.
> Тогда что?


Я ответил:



> Citta.


И привел слова Будды, где он говорит, что после смерти тела, читта умершего идет к высшему, к превосходному (если он вел праведную жизнь, кончено). И привел разъяснения этих слов специалистом и представителем традиции. Что не так? Будда сказал, "его читта *идет*". Значит можно сказать, что "читта идет"?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Владмир, как-то странно все таки, Вы выделяете слово *свою* и *эту* (читту), при том что в ПК тут и там говорится *это не мое* и *это ни есть ни не-есть*?
> Вы сами как это противоречие разрешаете?


А для меня нет противоречия.

----------


## Андрош

Господа, а можно простыми словами: кто как понимает перерождение животных? Как перерождаются собаки и кошки?)) У них тоже есть карма? Как она работает для них?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Господа, а можно простыми словами: кто как понимает перерождение животных? Как перерождаются собаки и кошки?)) У них тоже есть карма? Как она работает для них?


Раз у них есть желания, значит, есть и карма, значит, они перерождаются примерно так же, как и боги, и люди.

----------


## Андрош

> Раз у них есть желания, значит, есть и карма, значит, они перерождаются примерно так же, как и боги, и люди.


Желания? Как известно, животные руководствуются инстинктами, заложенными в них Природой (или кем-то еще, не знаю как там считают буддисты). Как они должны с ними "бороться" и преодолевать?
...
Да и вообще, хочется спросить о желаниях. Как правило, желания "спровоцированы", попросту говоря,  химическими процессами в физическом теле. Желание принимать пищу, спариваться, спать - это химически-, физиологически зависимые процессы. Как вы предполагаете с ними бороться?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Желания? Как известно, животные руководствуются инстинктами, заложенными в них Природой (или кем-то еще, не знаю как там считают буддисты). Как они должны с ними "бороться" и преодолевать?
> ...
> Да и вообще, хочется спросить о желаниях. Как правило, желания "спровоцированы", попросту говоря,  химическими процессами в физическом теле. Желание принимать пищу, спариваться, спать - это химически-, физиологически зависимые процессы. Как вы предполагаете с ними бороться?


Желания закладываются предыдущими действиями существ в соответствии с цепью взаимозависимого происхождения. Я предлагаю «бороться» со взаимозависимым происхождением посредством практики Дхармы. Если не создавать причин для рождения в теле с химическими процессами, проблемы физиологии решатся сами собой. Что касается животных, то у них действительно немного возможностей для выхода из самсары, а у обитателей ада и того меньше. Поэтому нам нужно не растрачивать попусту драгоценное человеческое рождение, при котором у нас гораздо больше свободы.

----------

Tong Po (23.11.2014), Фил (22.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Желания закладываются предыдущими действиями существ в соответствии с цепью взаимозависимого происхождения. Я предлагаю «бороться» со взаимозависимым происхождением посредством практики Дхармы. Если не создавать причин для рождения в теле с химическими процессами, проблемы физиологии решатся сами собой. Что касается животных, то у них действительно немного возможностей для выхода из самсары, а у обитателей ада и того меньше. Поэтому нам нужно не растрачивать попусту драгоценное человеческое рождение, при котором у нас гораздо больше свободы.


Я не совсем понял, что такое "взаимозависимое происхождение" в вашем контексте. Сказано было о том, что ваше желание кушать вызвано сигналами в мозг (вполне материальный), которые посылают клетки, раздраженные выделившимся желудочным соком. Желание спариваться - наличием в крови гормонов, выделяемых определенными железами. А привязанность к чувственным всяким там удовольствиям - балансом дофаминов, эндорфинов и прочей ерунды. Зачем в противовес законам Оккама приплетать сюда какие-то там "предыдущие действия существ". 
Да и с животными ка-то непонятно получается у вас. Совсем отказываете им в эволюции...

----------


## AlexТ

> Сказано было о том, что ваше желание кушать вызвано сигналами в мозг (вполне материальный), которые посылают клетки, раздраженные выделившимся желудочным соком. Желание спариваться - наличием в крови гормонов, выделяемых определенными железами. А привязанность к чувственным всяким там удовольствиям - балансом дофаминов, эндорфинов и прочей ерунды. Зачем в противовес законам Оккама приплетать сюда какие-то там "предыдущие действия существ". Да и с животными ка-то непонятно получается у вас. Совсем отказываете им в эволюции...


Есть такая т.з: Химические реакции вызывают только телесные эффекты. Как они интерпретируются и последующие результаты, это уже психологическая вещь.

Например: человек испытывает голод, он может  а) тогда отказаться от пищи  б) сьесть только необходимое  в) сьесть очень вкусное и много его, выше телесных потребностей.

Или испытывает возбуждение. Может использовать руку/девушку, или переждать пока оно пройдет, может даже подавлять асубхой.

----------


## Андрош

> Есть такая т.з: Химические реакции вызывают только телесные эффекты. Как они интерпретируются и последующие результаты, это уже психологическая вещь.
> 
> Например: человек испытывает голод, он может  а) тогда отказаться от пищи  б) сьесть только необходимое  в) сьесть очень вкусное и много его, выше телесных потребностей.
> 
> Или испытывает возбуждение. Может использовать руку/девушку, или переждать пока оно пройдет, может даже подавлять асубхой.


Да какая разница "сколько он съест", если вы говорите о "желаниях"? Вы же не говорите, что проблема в "чревоугодии", например. А говорите, что проблема - в "желаниях". И *"греховно" само желание у вас*, а не неправильное его удовлетворение.

----------


## AlexТ

> Да какая разница "сколько он съест", если вы говорите о "желаниях"? Вы же не говорите, что проблема в "чревоугодии", например. А говорите, что проблема - в "желаниях". И *"греховно" само желание у вас*, а не неправильное его удовлетворение.


Физиологический голод и и телесное возбуждение это не желание.

Вот чревоугодство, алчность, тщеславие и похоть, да. Это страсть.

----------


## Андрош

> Физиологический голод и и телесное возбуждение это не желание.


Вы это серьезно? А что же тогда?

И где граница между едой и чревоугодием? Кто это у вас определяет?

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы это серьезно? А что же тогда?


Физиологические процессы могут выражаться в учащенном сердцебиением, прилив крови туда то и такими то химическими процессами.





> И где граница между едой и чревоугодием? Кто это у вас определяет?


Вы едите чтобы жить, или что бы насладиться вкусом и т.д.? 
Вы едите столько сколько надо (и не поправляетесь) или берете еще и еще?

----------


## Дэнни

> Я не совсем понял, что такое "взаимозависимое происхождение" в вашем контексте. Сказано было о том, что ваше желание кушать вызвано сигналами в мозг (вполне материальный), которые посылают клетки, раздраженные выделившимся желудочным соком. Желание спариваться - наличием в крови гормонов, выделяемых определенными железами. А привязанность к чувственным всяким там удовольствиям - балансом дофаминов, эндорфинов и прочей ерунды. Зачем в противовес законам Оккама приплетать сюда какие-то там "предыдущие действия существ". 
> Да и с животными ка-то непонятно получается у вас. Совсем отказываете им в эволюции...


Андрош , Вы как естествоиспытатель и физиолог  здесь выступаете или Вы искренне хотите разобраться в каких то закономерностях  положений Буддизма? Ваш личный опыт - это вереница каких то осмыслений и последующих действий , которые уже потом зовутся опытом! А Вы ищете какое то опытное потверждение Буддисткого миропонимания. Только на своем последующем опыте можно прийти к определенным выводам ,так что дело за  практическим действием!

----------

Фил (23.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Андрош , Вы как естествоиспытатель и физиолог  здесь выступаете или Вы искренне хотите разобраться в каких то закономерностях  положений Буддизма? Ваш личный опыт - это вереница каких то осмыслений и последующих действий , которые уже потом зовутся опытом! А Вы ищете какое то опытное потверждение Буддисткого миропонимания. Только на своем последующем опыте можно прийти к определенным выводам ,так что дело за  практическим действием!


Я только тем и занимаюсь тут тем, что пытаюсь понять: является ли миропонимание Буддизма следствием какого-то практического опыта или плодом фантазий человеческого ума. Чтобы понять мир - надо этот мир изучать. Материальный мир - материальными методами, а духовный мир - духовными методами. А не сидеть под деревом на корточках и фантазировать об этом мире...

----------


## Андрош

> Вы едите чтобы жить, или что бы насладиться вкусом и т.д.? 
> Вы едите столько сколько надо (и не поправляетесь) или берете еще и еще?


А вы, извините, сахар в чай не кладете? Чтобы, не приведи Господи, не "насладиться"... И вы так и не ответили: "а сколько надо?" Кто это определяет? И одинаково ли надо монаху-отшельнику и шахтеру, выполняющему тяжелую работу? Кстати, поправляться человек может также по причине наследственной предрасположенности или из-за гормональных проблем в физическом теле.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я только тем и занимаюсь тут тем, что пытаюсь понять: является ли миропонимание Буддизма следствием какого-то практического опыта или плодом фантазий человеческого ума. Чтобы понять мир - надо этот мир изучать. Материальный мир - материальными методами, а духовный мир - духовными методами. А не сидеть под деревом на корточках и фантазировать об этом мире...


Благородный Восьмеричный путь, открытый Буддой, является духовным? Да.
Включает ли он в себя "сидеть под деревом на корточках и фантазировать об этом мире"? Нет: это Ваша очередная личная фантазия.
Является ли Ваш метод изучения буддизма, основанный на вопрошаниях, связанных с материальным миром, духовным? Нет.

----------


## Андрош

> Является ли Ваш метод изучения буддизма, основанный на вопрошаниях, связанных с материальным миром, духовным? Нет.


А что я тут "вопрошал о материальном мире"? Спрашивал у кого-то как борщ варить? Мы и говорим о духовном.
Давайте продолжим, если вы не против.
1. Признают ли буддисты существование тонкоматериального мира? 
2. Есть ли у человека (и других существ) по мнению буддистов тонкоматериальные тела? Или только плотное физическое тело?
3. То, что буддисты называют "ум" является ли только порождением процессов в материальном теле? Если я, как писал ранее в теме, когда занимался внетелесными практиками и астральной проекцией, видел свое тело со стороны, то где в этот момент был мой "ум"? Как с точки зрения буддизма объяснить приобретение опыта вне физического тела? 
4. Признают ли буддисты практики регрессивного гипноза, если да, то как согласуется полученная этим методом информация о промежутках времени между воплощениями с буддийским учением?
Спс...

----------


## Нико

> Я только тем и занимаюсь тут тем, что пытаюсь понять: является ли миропонимание Буддизма следствием какого-то практического опыта или плодом фантазий человеческого ума. Чтобы понять мир - надо этот мир изучать. Материальный мир - материальными методами, а духовный мир - духовными методами. А не сидеть под деревом на корточках и фантазировать об этом мире...


К учёным обратитесь, наверняка помогут).

----------


## Андрош

> К учёным обратитесь, наверняка помогут).


Вопросы о буддийском миропонимании задавать ученым? Нико, вы читаете посты на которые отвечаете, извините...?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я не совсем понял, что такое "взаимозависимое происхождение" в вашем контексте. Сказано было о том, что ваше желание кушать вызвано сигналами в мозг (вполне материальный), которые посылают клетки, раздраженные выделившимся желудочным соком. Желание спариваться - наличием в крови гормонов, выделяемых определенными железами. А привязанность к чувственным всяким там удовольствиям - балансом дофаминов, эндорфинов и прочей ерунды. Зачем в противовес законам Оккама приплетать сюда какие-то там "предыдущие действия существ". 
> Да и с животными ка-то непонятно получается у вас. Совсем отказываете им в эволюции...


Вы очевидно, имеете в виду принцип «бритвы Оккама», который призывает не плодить сущностей сверх необходимого, а не некие «законы Оккама». Современная биология пока что не обладает возможностями, позволяющими детально исследовать индивидуальное сознание, в частности, изолировать отдельные мысли и связи между ними. Когда такая точность будет достигнута, тогда теоретически можно будет использовать её вместо буддийских техник, но к сожалению пока это недостижимо. Желание кушать вызывается не только выделившимся желудочным соком, да и сам сок выделяется не сам по себе, а вследствие реакции на преобразованную сложным образом в соответствии с нашим предыдущим опытом информацию от органов чувств (либо от процесса мышления, предусмотрительно, кстати, считаемого в буддизме шестым органом чувств). Поскольку полного научного описания данного процесса, а также множества взаимосвязанных с ним процессов, в настоящее время не существует, вполне можно, на мой взгляд, примерно с той же степенью точности применять буддийское описание сознания, которое также считается возникающим вследствие непонятных причинно-следственных связей на основании предыдущего опыта (то есть предыдущих действий существ) и переработки информации от органов чувств.

Что касается эволюции, то она характерна для популяции, а не отдельного существа, и в данном случае не имеет смысла о ней говорить. Кроме того, на всякий случай, не следует ошибочно понимать эволюцию как развитие.

----------


## AlexТ

> А вы, извините, сахар в чай не кладете?


Нет не кладу. Я сахар не ем.




> Кто это определяет? И одинаково ли надо монаху-отшельнику и шахтеру, выполняющему тяжелую работу? Кстати, поправляться человек может также по причине наследственной предрасположенности или из-за гормональных проблем в физическом теле.


Понятно что шахтер, дровосек, и т.д. должны больше есть. Но это для их типов профессии. Конечно разные люди нуждаются в разном количестве еды.

----------


## Андрош

> Вы очевидно, имеете в виду принцип «бритвы Оккама», который призывает не плодить сущностей сверх необходимого, а не некие «законы Оккама». Современная биология пока что не обладает возможностями, позволяющими детально исследовать индивидуальное сознание, в частности, изолировать отдельные мысли и связи между ними. Когда такая точность будет достигнута, тогда теоретически можно будет использовать её вместо буддийских техник, но к сожалению пока это недостижимо. Желание кушать вызывается не только выделившимся желудочным соком, да и сам сок выделяется не сам по себе, а вследствие реакции на преобразованную сложным образом в соответствии с нашим предыдущим опытом информацию от органов чувств (либо от процесса мышления, предусмотрительно, кстати, считаемого в буддизме шестым органом чувств). Поскольку полного научного описания данного процесса, а также множества взаимосвязанных с ним процессов, в настоящее время не существует, вполне можно, на мой взгляд, примерно с той же степенью точности применять буддийское описание сознания, которое также считается возникающим вследствие непонятных причинно-следственных связей на основании предыдущего опыта (то есть предыдущих действий существ) и переработки информации от органов чувств.
> 
> Что касается эволюции, то она характерна для популяции, а не отдельного существа, и в данном случае не имеет смысла о ней говорить. Кроме того, на всякий случай, не следует ошибочно понимать эволюцию как развитие.


Все же хотелось бы понять, на основании чего вы, "с ученым видом знатока", как сказал классик, приходите к таким выводам.
Процесс возникновения желания кушать с=вам любой физиолог распишет. Да, конечно, это не сводится к выделению желудочного сока, как я упростил, но отсюда не следует, что процесс не изучен. 
Что значит "процесс мышления" - это шестое чувство? Как вы предполагаете работу такого механизма?
Говорить о том, что "эволюция" - это не "развитие" слишком смело. А что же тогда эволюция?

----------


## Андрош

Все же вернемся к воплощениям-перерождениям.
Я например, утверждаю, что есть некая духовная сущность, которая перевоплощается в новое тело, и которая является носителем сознания между воплощениями. Основывается это мое утверждение на *личном опыте исследования* тонкого мира при использовании внетелесного опыта и астральной проекции, а также на основе общения с развоплощенными и тонкоматериальными по природе сущностями. А на чем основывается утверждение, что "ничего не перевоплощается"?

----------


## AlexТ

> Все же вернемся к воплощениям-перерождениям.
> Я например, утверждаю, что есть некая духовная сущность, которая перевоплощается в новое тело, и которая является носителем сознания между воплощениями. Основывается это мое утверждение на *личном опыте исследования* тонкого мира при использовании внетелесного опыта и астральной проекции, а также на основе общения с развоплощенными и тонкоматериальными по природе сущностями. А на чем основывается утверждение, что "ничего не перевоплощается"?


Даже в этой жизни  5 летний Андрей это не 25 летний Андрей (_20 лет спустя_). Почти все поменялось. Перевоплощения нет даже в этой жизни. Нечего говорить между разными жизнями.

----------

Фил (23.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

Эволюция - это изменение. Если говорить о том, что это развитие, то развитие куда?

----------


## Андрош

> Даже в этой жизни  5 летний Андрей это не 25 летний Андрей (_20 лет спустя_). Почти все поменялось. Перевоплощения нет даже в этой жизни. Нечего говорить между разными жизнями.


Я считаю, что ошибка - так думать. Есть духовная составляющая, обеспечивающая идентичность личности и непрерывность потока сознания. На чем основано ваше утверждение, что "5 летний Андрей это не 25 летний Андрей"?

----------


## Андрош

> Эволюция - это изменение. Если говорить о том, что это развитие, то развитие куда?


Наберите "эволюция" в Википедии, там все расписано.

----------


## Фил

> Все же вернемся к воплощениям-перерождениям.
> Я например, утверждаю, что есть некая духовная сущность, которая перевоплощается в новое тело, и которая является носителем сознания между воплощениями. Основывается это мое утверждение на *личном опыте исследования* тонкого мира при использовании внетелесного опыта и астральной проекции, а также на основе общения с развоплощенными и тонкоматериальными по природе сущностями. А на чем основывается утверждение, что "ничего не перевоплощается"?


Такого утверждения нет. Также как нет утверждения что что-то перевоплощается. Не будьте бинарны.

----------


## Фил

> Наберите "эволюция" в Википедии, там все расписано.


В википедии порой херня написана.

----------


## AlexТ

> Я считаю, что ошибка - так думать. Есть духовная составляющая, обеспечивающая идентичность личности и непрерывность потока сознания.


Есть подсознательные тенденции которые действуют до тех пор пока они не искоренны мудростью. 

Я не совсем понимаю что вы имеете ввиду под идентичной личностью,  см. ниже




> На чем основано ваше утверждение, что "5 летний Андрей это не 25 летний Андрей"?


На своем опыте. Я не тот кто был даже 15 лет назад. Каждая клетка в теле поменялась и психологический склад ума тоже.

----------

Tong Po (23.11.2014), Фил (23.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я считаю, что ошибка - так думать. Есть духовная составляющая, обеспечивающая идентичность личности и непрерывность потока сознания. На чем основано ваше утверждение, что "5 летний Андрей это не 25 летний Андрей"?


Например, они по разному выглядят.
А вот на чем можно основать утверждение, что они одно и то же?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что я тут "вопрошал о материальном мире"? Спрашивал у кого-то как борщ варить? Мы и говорим о духовном.


Уже забыто, к примеру, как выяснили, что вопросы о внешнем мире следует задавать не Будде?
И что понимаете под миром духовным: тонкоматериальный мир и аналогичные тела, или что-то сверх того?
Наконец, как вообще определяете для себя, что собой представляет духовность?




> 1. Признают ли буддисты существование тонкоматериального мира?


Разные буддисты бывают, да? : )
А что собой представляет названное Вами тонкоматериальным миром?
О мирах, традиционно признаваемых в буддизме, можно посмотреть здесь...




> 2. Есть ли у человека (и других существ) по мнению буддистов тонкоматериальные тела? Или только плотное физическое тело?


Мнение буддистов (с учётом того, что буддийских школ не две-три), опять же, может быть разным. : ) 
Но есть, к примеру, традиционное описание сверхъестественных способностей, обретаемых некоторыми пробуждёнными: "будучи одним, становится многочисленным; будучи многочисленным, становится одним; становится видимым для глаз, скрытым от глаз; беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; не погружаясь, идет по воде, словно по земле; сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; касается рукой и схватывает солнце и луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы".




> 3. То, что буддисты называют "ум" является ли только порождением процессов в материальном теле? Если я, как писал ранее в теме, когда занимался внетелесными практиками и астральной проекцией, видел свое тело со стороны, то где в этот момент был мой "ум"? Как с точки зрения буддизма объяснить приобретение опыта вне физического тела?


В буддизме отдельно не рассматривается вопрос происхождения ума как не имеющий отношения к достижению пробуждения.
Потому и то, где и когда бывает чей-то чужой ум, правильному (_занимающемуся успокоением/обузданием собственного ума_) буддисту д.б. без разницы. : ) 
Но в Тибетском будд. (о коем сам знаю очень мало) рассматривается внетелесный опыт: Внетелесные состояния в буддизме.




> 4. Признают ли буддисты практики регрессивного гипноза, если да, то как согласуется полученная этим методом информация о промежутках времени между воплощениями с буддийским учением?


Есть, конечно, буддисты, которые не только признают, но и уверены в том, что удачные опыты регрес. гипноза неопровержимо свидетельствуют о сущ-нии перерождений. Однако при этом вспоминать человек может не только предыдущее рождение, но и очень давние...

----------


## Андрош

> ... забыто, к примеру, как выяснили, что вопросы о внешнем мире следует задавать не Будде?
> И что понимаете под миром духовным: тонкоматериальный мир и аналогичные тела, или что-то сверх того?


Да нет, просто никак мой "омраченный ум" не может принять то, что высказывание "буддийское понимание мироустройства"  лишено смысла...





> Наконец, как вообще определяете для себя, что собой представляет духовность?


Духовность в общеупотребительном смысле, типа "духовность в обществе"? Я сказал бы так: степень осознания необходимости служения Общему Благу.






> А что собой представляет названное Вами тонкоматериальным миром?


 Мир "в общем смысле" представляет собой множество параллельных "миров", существующих на разных "частотах". Каждый из миров имеет бесконечное число "срезов реальности", событийно многовариантен. Тонкоматериальный мир в моем контексте - это совокупность "частот" на которые есть возможность проецировать сознание.





> В буддизме отдельно не рассматривается вопрос происхождения ума как не имеющий отношения к достижению пробуждения... буддисту д.б. без разницы. : )


Очень жаль. Как вы себе представляете "обуздание ума", не зная его первопричины и источника?





> Но в Тибетском будд. (о коем сам знаю очень мало) рассматривается внетелесный опыт: Внетелесные состояния в буддизме.


Сам факт признания можно отметить как позитивный, но все остальное, написанное в указанной статье, к сожалению, далеко от истины. Если есть желание, найдите книгу Роберта Брюса "Астральная динамика". Там более-менее реально описаны практики переноса сознания в астральное тело.

----------


## Андрош

> Такого утверждения нет. Также как нет утверждения что что-то перевоплощается. Не будьте бинарны.


Согласно буддизму, неверно спрашивать: «Та же ли самая личность родилась или же совершенно другая?» Тот, кто родился, есть не тот, кто умер, но и не отличный от него. Может прозвучать парадоксально, но строго ортодоксальная позиция буддизма состоит в том, что есть перерождение, но нет перерождающегося.

Именно по этой причине в буддизме избегают выражений «переселение душ», «реинкарнация», «перевоплощение». Воплощение есть воплощение в теле; перевоплощение - новое воплощение. Этот термин соотносим с выше приведенной цитатой из Бхагавадгиты; у вас, дескать, есть маленькая душа (или устойчивое «я»), которая перескакивает из одного тела в другое, оставаясь неизменной. Правильный буддийский термин для этого - punarbhava (пали - punabhava), что означает «восстановление», «новое становление», а не «перевоплощение».

Взято отсюда

----------

Won Soeng (08.12.2014), Фил (23.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да нет, просто никак мой "омраченный ум" не может принять то, что высказывание "буддийское понимание мироустройства"  лишено смысла...


Просто это высказывание имеет смысл, отличный от привычного Вам. Ссылки, содержащие необходимые пояснения, были даны. Оказались не по уму?




> Духовность в общеупотребительном смысле, типа "духовность в обществе"? Я сказал бы так: степень осознания необходимости служения Общему Благу.


Что такое "Общее Благо" и каким образом, к примеру, Вы сами служите ему?




> Мир "в общем смысле" представляет собой множество параллельных "миров", существующих на разных "частотах". Каждый из миров имеет бесконечное число "срезов реальности", событийно многовариантен. Тонкоматериальный мир в моем контексте - это совокупность "частот" на которые есть возможность проецировать сознание.


Надо, вероятно, понимать так, что обычный (грубоматериальный) мир не допускает никакого "проецирования сознания"?
И -- вопрос в Вашем стиле -- где проходит грань между грубой и тонкой материей?




> Очень жаль. Как вы себе представляете "обуздание ума", не зная его первопричины и источника?


Странно: отвечал ведь уже, что можно принять для себя (чисто для успокоения ума в этом сложном пункте), что ум и всё остальное происходит из Всепотенциального Ничто и дальше оставить этот пункт в покое. Нет? : )
А в общем и целом, если мне известно, в чём состоят волнения и загрязнения ума, то, согласно учению Будды, для их прекращения и, соответственно, очищения от них, нет никакой необходимости искать первопричины и источник самого ума.
Образно говоря, есть светильник, прозрачные стенки которого загрязнены инородными загрязнениями, подлежащими устранению...

Из Пабхассара сутты: 

«Сияющим, монахи, является ум. И он загрязняется инородными загрязнениями.
Сияющим, монахи, является ум. И он освобождается от инородных загрязнений.
Сияющим, монахи, является ум. И он загрязняется инородными загрязнениями. Необученный простой человек не понимает, как это обстоит на самом деле, и именно поэтому я говорю вам, что у необученного простого человека нет развития ума.
Сияющим, монахи, является ум. И он освобождается от инородных загрязнений. Хорошо обученный ученик благородных понимает, как это обстоит на самом деле, и именно поэтому я говорю вам, что у хорошо обученного ученика благородных есть развитие ума.»



> Сам факт признания можно отметить как позитивный, но все остальное, написанное в указанной статье, к сожалению, далеко от истины. Если есть желание, найдите книгу Роберта Брюса "Астральная динамика". Там более-менее реально описаны практики переноса сознания в астральное тело.


Благодарю, но... Давно уже ничего, кроме будд. текстов, не читаю.

----------

Нико (24.11.2014), Фил (23.11.2014)

----------


## Дэнни

> Я только тем и занимаюсь тут тем, что пытаюсь понять: является ли миропонимание Буддизма следствием какого-то практического опыта или плодом фантазий человеческого ума. Чтобы понять мир - надо этот мир изучать. Материальный мир - материальными методами, а духовный мир - духовными методами. А не сидеть под деревом на корточках и фантазировать об этом мире...


Многоуважаемый Андрош, религии и духовные практики на то и существуют , что отрицают важность избыточных материальных исследований и снимают этот вопрос в корне ! Под деревом как раз сидят одни  и ждут озарений про этот материальный мир,а другие для которых  место совсем не определяюще  сами озаряют этот мир и изменяют его  благодеятельным  учением! А Вы не пытаетесь понять что-то конкретное  полезное  для ума ,а создаете какую то флуктуацию в этом уме ! Вам же четко объяснили, что пока  не прыгнешь  с высоты ,к примеру, не вкусишь ощущение полета. Опыт он потому и опыт, что он практикой  приобретается! Чего же боле?

----------


## Дэнни

> Наберите "эволюция" в Википедии, там все расписано.


Андрош создается также  впечатление, что Вы не до конца понимаете  некоторых буддийских терминов и формулировок и поэтому их принять не можете.Цельную картину для ума важно создать! Что касается термина эволюции,  то можно его и применить в рамках  буддийcкой практики, как некоторый относительный термин ,например, эволюция отдельного человеческого существа до уровня просветленной природы ума бУдды!

----------

Нико (24.11.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Вопросы о буддийском миропонимании задавать ученым? Нико, вы читаете посты на которые отвечаете, извините...?


Если б не прочитала, не ответила б, логично?)




> является ли миропонимание Буддизма следствием какого-то практического опыта или плодом фантазий человеческого ума.


Этим вопросом задаются учёные. С изрядной долей сарказма до сих пор.




> Чтобы понять мир - надо этот мир изучать. Материальный мир - материальными методами, а духовный мир - духовными методами


Это верно до некоторой степени, но опять же имеет изрядное отношение к науке и нежеланию науки верить в то, что "духовные буддисты" много веков тому назад знали о материальном мире многое из того, что учёные не знали. 

А кого вы имели в виду под "сидящими на корточках под деревом"?)

----------

Дэнни (24.11.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> И -- вопрос в Вашем стиле -- где проходит грань между грубой и тонкой материей?


Ее нет, "граница" обусловлена только вашими органами восприятия. У каждого радиоприемника своя шкала и свое расстояние между делениями на ней.




> Благодарю, но... Давно уже ничего, кроме будд. текстов, не читаю.


Думаете Истину можно заключить в рамках какого-то одного учения? И за 2500 лет ничего нового не появилось?

----------


## Андрош

> Андрош создается также  впечатление, что Вы не до конца понимаете  некоторых буддийских терминов и формулировок и поэтому их принять не можете.Цельную картину для ума важно создать! Что касается термина эволюции,  то можно его и применить в рамках  буддийcкой практики, как некоторый относительный термин ,например, эволюция отдельного человеческого существа до уровня просветленной природы ума бУдды!


Дэнни, "эволюция", она и есть эволюция. Я оперирую общеупотребительными значениями слов. Если у вас тут, в вашем закрытом "клубе" своя "феня", то я "не при делах"...))

----------


## Фил

> Ее нет, "граница" обусловлена только вашими органами восприятия. У каждого радиоприемника своя шкала и свое расстояние между делениями на ней.


 В таком случае "грубая" и "тонкая" материя не более чем имена, служащие для удобства понимания. Ни грубой, ни тонкой материи - нет.





> Думаете Истину можно заключить в рамках какого-то одного учения? И за 2500 лет ничего нового не появилось?


Похоже, что нет. Витгенштейн, например, предлагал метафорически представить весь словесный дискурс как лестницу, по которой можно забраться на некую высоту, а потом пинком откинуть ее, за ненадобностью. Ничего не напоминает? Плот там...?

Нет-нет. Безусловно появилось множество всякой белиберды. Всеединство, нео-всеединство. Все это гораздо _понятней_ и ближе, особенно русскому человеку. В Третьяковской галерее залы Нестерова, Левитана и мраморный бюст Соловьева - ну какой тут скептицизм при такой красоте?!

Тем не менее, рядом с бюстом Соловьева стоит бюст Льва Шестова, чтобы они могли вести вечный диалог, наверное  :Smilie:

----------

Дэнни (24.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Дэнни, "эволюция", она и есть эволюция. Я оперирую общеупотребительными значениями слов. Если у вас тут, в вашем закрытом "клубе" своя "феня", то я "не при делах"...))


Проблема в том, что у каждой (я уверен, что у каждой) научной теории есть ее антипод.
Другая научная теория, которая непротиворечиво объясняет результаты экспериментов или наблюдений, точно так-же как и первая. Но при этом полностью несовместима с другими теориями.
И какую выбрать?

Вы говорите "общеупотребительными значениями слов". Общеупотребительными где? В какой среде? Конкретно в НИИ где Вы работаете или на предприятии? А в другом НИИ все может быть совсем по другому. На Википедии? Так и другая википедия может быть.




> Суть дилеммы, если говорить упрощенно, состоит в том, что эволюция в целом производит впечатление весьма закономерного процесса, однако, согласно господствующим представлениям ("синтетической теории эволюции") в основе его лежат случайные факторы (прежде всего - случайные мутации). Как же из набора случайностей рождается нечто закономерное?  
> 
> Это противоречие особенно подробно рассматривается в работах Л.С.Берга, А.А.Любищева и С.В.Мейена (см. их труды в нашей библиотеке). Л.С.Берг противопоставлял "эволюции на основе случайностей" - тихогенезу - "эволюцию на основе закономерностей" - номогенез. С.В.Мейен мечтал о создании "номотетической" теории эволюции в противовес "синтетической". Эти идеи продолжают развиваться российскими палеонтологами.


http://www.evolbiol.ru/determinizm.htm

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Все же хотелось бы понять, на основании чего вы, "с ученым видом знатока", как сказал классик, приходите к таким выводам.
> Процесс возникновения желания кушать с=вам любой физиолог распишет. Да, конечно, это не сводится к выделению желудочного сока, как я упростил, но отсюда не следует, что процесс не изучен. 
> Что значит "процесс мышления" - это шестое чувство? Как вы предполагаете работу такого механизма?
> Говорить о том, что "эволюция" - это не "развитие" слишком смело. А что же тогда эволюция?


Я не говорю, что процесс не изучен, я говорю, что он недостаточно изучен. Современный физиолог может описать, например, причинно-следственную связь между информацией о пище от обонятельного рецептора и активности соответствующего участка мозга, и возможно, ещё какое-то число других причинно-следственных связей. Но к сожалению, пока что нет законченной научной модели желающего кушать человека, да в рамках физиологии, думаю, построить такую модель невозможно. Например, хотя наука уже может объяснить, почему желание кушать нередко возникает в состоянии тревожности, пока не существует общей модели, в рамках которой можно описать возникновение любого желания кушать.

Мышление это рефлективное восприятие ума, принципиально оно не отличается от восприятия умом информации от органов чувств.

Эволюция —это адаптация популяции к изменяющейся внешней среде, «развитие» это относительный оценочный термин, поэтому им нельзя охарактеризовать эволюцию вообще.

----------

Tong Po (24.11.2014), Фил (24.11.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Эволюция —это адаптация популяции к изменяющейся внешней среде, «развитие» это относительный оценочный термин, поэтому им нельзя охарактеризовать эволюцию вообще.


Более того, я так понимаю, что не всегда эволюционные изменения позволяют действительно адаптироваться к внешней среде, а бывают случаи, когда в результате эволюции вид вообще исчезает.
И что это за развитие? К исчезновению....

----------

Tong Po (24.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2014)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Думаете Истину можно заключить в рамках какого-то одного учения? И за 2500 лет ничего нового не появилось?


Много лет искренне искал учение, относительно которого учения прочие оказываются частными.
Наконец, после (пропуская разное иное) йоги, даосизма и Адвайты таким оказался буддизм, обладающий ещё и рядом практических достоинств: учение Будды методически выстроено, практично и открыто всем желающим.
Потому -- для меня -- четырьмя Благородными истинами буддизма исчерпываются истины (с любой буквы), предлагаемые иными, в т.ч. и самыми новейшими (с некоторыми из которых, было время, тоже бегло знакомился), концепциями.

----------

Tong Po (24.11.2014), Нико (24.11.2014), Фил (24.11.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2014)

----------


## Дэнни

> Дэнни, "эволюция", она и есть эволюция. Я оперирую общеупотребительными значениями слов. Если у вас тут, в вашем закрытом "клубе" своя "феня", то я "не при делах"...))


В вашем "клубе" своя "феня"- в нашем  своя). Интересно, конечно, быть таким продвинутым исследователем бытия без страха  и упрека, и претендовать на звание "мистер Объективность" А можно действительно посмотреть в корень вещей и задать себе вопрос: "а  из чего это выросло ?" Если есть двойственность, то всегда найдется крайность, а если есть крайность есть какое то негативное состояние- страдание! И хоть сколько эволюционируй всегда есть опасность, либо где то застрять в пучинах неведения , либо просто  достигать вершин , а затем снова падать. Нет кармической   деятельности - нет круговорота взлетов и падений!   Общеупотребительное значение слова эволюция есть в "клубе"  дарвинистов ,есть в йоговских направлениях , где то  оно еще употребляется в своем контексте. Всё ведь относительно! Википедию никто не заблокировал в ее сегодняшнем виде , добавят потом еще какое нибудь частное значение этого слова ! Но в буддизме есть определение круговорота бытия, а не какой беспрерывной линии развития от какой то жесткой точки старта и конечной жесткой  точки реализации. Существо  может по своему относительному видению эволюционировать и также ниспадать при определенных кармических тенденциях. И эти тенденции определяются тоже им самим же!

----------

Фил (24.11.2014)

----------


## Дэнни

> Духовность в общеупотребительном смысле, типа "духовность в обществе"? Я сказал бы так: степень осознания необходимости служения Общему Благу.


Вот видите ,какая у Вас высокая степень теоритезирования духовности. В моем понимании духовность - это система благонацеленных мотивов  в рамках общей благонаправленной цели, действий на основании этих мотивов и методов, которые позволяют действовать! И трудно достичь чего то реально духовно значимого не имея правильных мотивов, знаний, как действовать и самого действия максимально удовлетворяющего требованиям ситуации!




> Очень жаль. Как вы себе представляете "обуздание ума", не зная его первопричины и источника?


 Ум и есть сам себе первоисточник и обуздается с помощью своих же свойств!

----------


## Нико

> Ум и есть сам себе первоисточник и обуздается с помощью своих же свойств!


Это есть истина!

----------


## Алик

> Вот видите ,какая у Вас высокая степень теоритезирования духовности. В моем понимании духовность - это система благонацеленных мотивов  в рамках общей благонаправленной цели, действий на основании этих мотивов и методов, которые позволяют действовать! И трудно достичь чего то реально духовно значимого не имея правильных мотивов, знаний, как действовать и самого действия максимально удовлетворяющего требованиям ситуации!
> 
> 
>  Ум и есть сам себе первоисточник и обуздается с помощью своих же свойств!


Как книга может прочесть сама себя ? Для кого она написана ?

----------


## Дэнни

> Как книга может прочесть сама себя ? Для кого она написана ?


Эта "книга" не читает сама себя, а пребывает сама в себе "пустотными" страницами, в тоже время в потенциале содержащими семена многообразнейших "повествований"!

----------


## Андрош

> В таком случае "грубая" и "тонкая" материя не более чем имена, служащие для удобства понимания. Ни грубой, ни тонкой материи - нет.


Я не против, могу принять такую точку зрения. Можно считать, что "материя" - это условное понятие.




> Вы говорите "общеупотребительными значениями слов". Общеупотребительными где?


В социуме, где пользуются русским языком для общения. Мы же не играем тут в придумывание новых значений слов, не так ли?  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (07.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Вот видите ,какая у Вас высокая степень теоритезирования духовности. В моем понимании духовность - это система благонацеленных мотивов  в рамках общей благонаправленной цели, действий на основании этих мотивов и методов, которые позволяют действовать! И трудно достичь чего то реально духовно значимого не имея правильных мотивов, знаний, как действовать и самого действия максимально удовлетворяющего требованиям ситуации!
>  Ум и есть сам себе первоисточник и обуздается с помощью своих же свойств!


Никакого теоретизирования. Общее благо, его понимание исходит из миропонимания Единства всего сущего. Я не могу это объяснить на словах, но если вы, например, в медитации или еще как-то почувствуете себя частью всего сущего, то все вопросы, касающиеся понимания "общего блага", отпадут сами собой.

----------


## Андрош

Все же хочу не потерять нить темы. 
Давайте вернемся к ней.
Хочу спросить: как буддизм объясняет явления спиритуализма, общение с "душами умерших" в различных спиритических практиках? (В плане состояний между перерождениями)

----------


## Андрош

> А кого вы имели в виду под "сидящими на корточках под деревом"?)


Считайте это отвлеченным примером. Намеком на то, что воплощенный в человеческую плоть ум слишком слаб, чтобы познать духовные истины самостоятельно. Для получения истинных духовных знаний необходим источник, который давно уже не перерождается в представителя рода приматов семейства гоминид  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> В вашем "клубе" своя "феня"- в нашем своя). Интересно, конечно, быть таким продвинутым исследователем бытия без страха и упрека, и претендовать на звание "мистер Объективность"


Дэнни, я все время вижу попытки абсолютизировать объективность и на основании этого вообще отказываться признавать что-то объективным. Я говорю не об "объективности", а об "опыте" больше. Закон всемирного тяготения "объективен" или нет? Очевидно, размышляя, мы можем усомниться в его объективности, возможно в каком-то из миров он не работает. Но это не мешает нам каждый день быть уверенным в том, что соскакивая с табуретки мы станем ногами на пол.

----------


## Андрош

> Ум и есть сам себе первоисточник... Это есть истина!


Т.е. ум есть источник сам себя? На основании чего же вы пришли к такому выводу? Или приняли откуда-то "на веру"?

----------


## Won Soeng

Андрош, когда говорится, что ум - источник всего, или что все создано умом, речь идет о том, что ум - источник всех явлений. То есть источник всего, что воспринимается умом же как наблюдаемые явления. При этом, сам ум не воспринимается как-то иначе, как совокупности явлений. То есть нельзя обнаружить что-либо, что бы не было явлением, не было создано умом, не являлось частью ума, выходило бы за пределы всего. 

Можно лишь разными способами обнаруживать что-то, что входит в ум, и является для чего-то опорой, в то же время, опирается на что-то еще в своем возникновении, в колесе возникновений и прекращений.

Как у обода колеса нет точки начала или точки конца, так и все явления возникают и прекращаются взаимно обуславливая друг друга.
Если Вы возьметесь проверить, и обнаружите, что нет ни одного явления, которое бы не было обусловлено каким-либо другим явлением, это и будет обнаружением полной взаимной обусловленности всех явлений. Такая проверка имеет названия праджняпарамиты и в канонических сутрах описывается как памятование качеств ума (четвертая основа памятования).

----------

Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все же хочу не потерять нить темы. 
> Давайте вернемся к ней.
> Хочу спросить: как буддизм объясняет явления спиритуализма, общение с "душами умерших" в различных спиритических практиках? (В плане состояний между перерождениями)


Чтобы что-то объяснять, нужно это для начала воспринимать. Вы общаетесь с душами умерших? Прямо перед Вами есть то, что Вы можете исследовать? Объяснять неисследуемое обычно обозначается как фантазия. Само по себе воображение является отличным предметом исследования, являясь в том числе и инструментом всех исследований. Но результаты воображения сами по себе не являются самостоятельными предметами исследования. Нужно различать, то, что Вы обсуждаете, воспринято пятью чувствами, либо только воображением. 

Как бы ни объяснялось общение с "душами умерших" (или же внечувственное общение с отсутствующими в пределах досягаемости пяти чувств живыми) - если Вы не имеете опыта самадхи контакта с другими существами вне соприкосновения в сферах пяти чувств, для Вас все эти объяснения не будут иметь предмета исследования. Кто-то, что-то, о чем-то сказал, что Вы не можете ни проверить, ни подтвердить, ни опровергнуть.

----------

Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Никакого теоретизирования. Общее благо, его понимание исходит из миропонимания Единства всего сущего. Я не могу это объяснить на словах, но если вы, например, в медитации или еще как-то почувствуете себя частью всего сущего, то все вопросы, касающиеся понимания "общего блага", отпадут сами собой.


Напротив, исключительно в такой ситуации вопросы и станут объективными (то есть у них появится объект исследования, воспринимаемый, в отношении которого можно ставить вопросы и получать ответы, а не просто рассуждать о них абстрактно).

И если Вы исследуете это чувство себя как части всего сущего, поставите вопросы границы себя, отделяющие себя от не себя, вы обнаружите размытость, неопределенность этих границ, а в связи с этим так же и неопределенность того, что чувствуется единым и общим. 

Это и значит осознавать то, что чувствуется.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я считаю, что ошибка - так думать. Есть духовная составляющая, обеспечивающая идентичность личности и непрерывность потока сознания. На чем основано ваше утверждение, что "5 летний Андрей это не 25 летний Андрей"?


Дело в том, что каждый момент сознания уникален, относительно всех других моментов сознания, и, в то же время, не имеет никакой своей собственной, особенной сущности. Содержание всех моментов сознания (т.е. сансары) есть лишь бесчисленные комбинации основных элементов. Это как из одного и того же набора букв можно написать все истории в мире. И не важно, сколько этих букв, отличающихся друг от друга  30, 50 или всего две (0 и 1). Все равно описанию этими буквами подвластны все возможные (и даже невозможные) истории.

Поэтому и сказано, что из одного единственного различения происходит все разнообразие всех миров.

Личная история - является в этом смысле лишь последовательностью различений. Ее можно разложить на совокупности, проанализировать, увидеть, как в этой истории появляются все новые и новые различения, которые в буквальном смысле не являются новыми, а всего лишь - очередными.

Все, что в самом деле интересно в живой истории, в отличие от мертвой, это то, что в процессе написания очередного символа присутствует чудо жизни - чудо возможности выбора символа, чудо преодоления полной обусловленности, механистичности, чудо неопределенности, неожиданности, творения, рождения, созидания.

----------

Фил (08.12.2014)

----------


## Дэнни

> Дэнни, я все время вижу попытки абсолютизировать объективность и на основании этого вообще отказываться признавать что-то объективным. Я говорю не об "объективности", а об "опыте" больше. Закон всемирного тяготения "объективен" или нет? Очевидно, размышляя, мы можем усомниться в его объективности, возможно в каком-то из миров он не работает. Но это не мешает нам каждый день быть уверенным в том, что соскакивая с табуретки мы станем ногами на пол.


Вот и мы и говорим какой уровень опыта нам более интересен :опыт познания своего внутреннего устройства или опыт тяготений разного толка , который втекает  в  сознание отдельно взятого индивидуума , как случайная аналогия в ходе его  сидения под деревом и  при этом не медитируя, а просто мечтая, видимо!

 Вот Вы сами четко отметили относительность явлений и законов  по этим явлениям . И  самое  главное понять ,что  в этом  есть универсальный стержень, дающий  всем явлениям топливо и он  находиться на высоких ментальных уровнях  , скрытый  под  слоем замутняющих клеш  в сансарическом бытие.

----------


## Дэнни

> Никакого теоретизирования. Общее благо, его понимание исходит из миропонимания Единства всего сущего. Я не могу это объяснить на словах, но если вы, например, в медитации или еще как-то почувствуете себя частью всего сущего, то все вопросы, касающиеся понимания "общего блага", отпадут сами собой.


Ну и в чего выливается это обретенное понимание "общего блага" и как оно воплощается в реальности!?Почувствовали в медитации, далее что предпринимать думаем-каковы следующие действия,есть ли цель располагающая к какимто действиям?Где ответ на эти животрепещущие вопросы?

----------


## Андрош

> Вы общаетесь с душами умерших? Прямо перед Вами есть то, что Вы можете исследовать?


Да, общаюсь. Не только с душами умерших, но и с духами-наставниками. Объект исследования налицо.




> И если Вы исследуете это чувство себя как части всего сущего, поставите вопросы границы себя, отделяющие себя от не себя, вы обнаружите размытость, неопределенность этих границ


Сначала надо "устранить" размытость определения "чувство себя". Если говорить конкретнее, например, об исследовании своего индивидуального сознания, то эта граница вполне четкая. Наличие индивидуального сознания и делает возможным сам процесс исследования.





> каждый момент сознания уникален, относительно всех других моментов сознания, и, в то же время, не имеет никакой своей собственной, особенной сущности.


Извините откуда вам это известно? И вообще, сознание это "поток", а не совокупность дискретных элементов. Зачем вообще его разбивать на "моменты"?

----------


## Андрош

> Ну и в чего выливается это обретенное понимание "общего блага" и как оно воплощается в реальности!?Почувствовали в медитации, далее что предпринимать думаем-каковы следующие действия,есть ли цель располагающая к какимто действиям?Где ответ на эти животрепещущие вопросы?


Ответ простой. Если вы почувствуете единство со своим ближним, с природой и пр., то не будете вредить ни ближнему, ни природе и пр. Вам не нужны будут никакие "заповеди". Отсюда мотивация всех действий, источник стереотипов поведения. Можете назвать ее этикой.

----------


## Дэнни

> Ответ простой. Если вы почувствуете единство со своим ближним, с природой и пр., то не будете вредить ни ближнему, ни природе и пр. Вам не нужны будут никакие "заповеди". Отсюда мотивация всех действий, источник стереотипов поведения. Можете назвать ее этикой.


Андрош,Андрош  мудрее Будды не найдешь!!!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, общаюсь. Не только с душами умерших, но и с духами-наставниками. Объект исследования налицо.


Тогда зачем Вам объяснения? Исследуйте непосредственно.

----------


## Андрош

> Андрош,Андрош  мудрее Будды не найдешь!!!


Простите заранее за "крамольный" вопрос, но... с чего вы взяли? На чем зиждется ваше убеждение, что за 2500 лет человечество не продвинулось ни на йоту в плане возможности понимания каких-то новых истин? Догматизм - беда всех религий. Будда (Моисей, Христос, Мухаммед и т.д.) что-то сказали и это окончательная истина на все времена... Таблица умножения Пифагора несомненно верна. Но что было бы, если бы математики сказали типа: "У нас же есть таблица умножения мудрого Пифагора, и за чем нам еще что-то там, всякие интегралы и векторная алгебра?"  Природа, мысль, познание - они развиваются.

----------

Шавырин (17.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Тогда зачем Вам объяснения? Исследуйте непосредственно.


Мне интересны методы буддизма, ход мышления. Сопоставляю. Например, любопытно почему буддисты  больше полагаются на ум, а не на опыт.

----------


## Фил

> Мне интересны методы буддизма, ход мышления. Сопоставляю. Например, любопытно почему буддисты  больше полагаются на ум, а не на опыт.


Традиция такая была, так же как в античности. Познание через бездеятельное созерцание. Ставить опыты - это удел рабов.

----------


## Фил

> Простите заранее за "крамольный" вопрос, но... с чего вы взяли? На чем зиждется ваше убеждение, что за 2500 лет человечество не продвинулось ни на йоту в плане возможности понимания каких-то новых истин? Догматизм - беда всех религий. Будда (Моисей, Христос, Мухаммед и т.д.) что-то сказали и это окончательная истина на все времена... Таблица умножения Пифагора несомненно верна. Но что было бы, если бы математики сказали типа: "У нас же есть таблица умножения мудрого Пифагора, и за чем нам еще что-то там, всякие интегралы и векторная алгебра?"  Природа, мысль, познание - они развиваются.


Направлений в философии не так много, тем более адогматических. Такое ощущение, что это 2500 лет деградации. Философов уровня Будды, Нагарджуны, Чандракирти больше не появлялось и нет. Если только компиляторы.

----------


## Андрош

> Традиция такая была, так же как в античности. Познание через бездеятельное созерцание. Ставить опыты - это удел рабов.


Вы ошибаетесь. Есть опыт и анализ. Для остального есть ёмкое слово - фантазии.

----------


## Фил

> Вы ошибаетесь. Есть опыт и анализ. Для остального есть ёмкое слово - фантазии.


Я имел в виду физические опыты.
Почему я ошибаюсь? Я тут ни при чем. Традиция такая была.

----------


## Андрош

> Я имел в виду физические опыты.
> Почему я ошибаюсь? Я тут ни при чем. Традиция такая была.


Я вашу мысль правильно понял: ставить опыты и анализировать - это работа, следовательно, "удел рабов". А "правильные пацаны" не работают, они сидят под деревом и ждут озарения.  :Smilie: ).
Но я все же вернусь к своему предыдущему посту и вопросу: как можно полагаться на ум, а не на опыт? И при этом говорить, что "ум омрачён"...




> Такое ощущение, что это 2500 лет деградации. Философов уровня Будды, Нагарджуны, Чандракирти больше не появлялось и нет. Если только компиляторы.


Фил, извините, ничего личного. Но это ваше утверждение выглядит дилетантским (даже, если вы закончили философский факультет)...

----------

Фил (17.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я вашу мысль правильно понял: ставить опыты и анализировать - это работа, следовательно, "удел рабов". А "правильные пацаны" не работают, они сидят под деревом и ждут озарения. ).


Ну да, такие они были  :Smilie: 
Работали они еще как, только - головой, а не руками.



> Но я все же вернусь к своему предыдущему посту и вопросу: как можно полагаться на ум, а не на опыт? И при этом говорить, что "ум омрачён"...


 А что дает физический опыт? 
Как понять, что опыт именно подтверждает теорию, а не является совпадением?
Они ставили опыты, только мысленные, этого более чем достаточно.
Материальные опыты нужны для ремесла.





> Фил, извините, ничего личного. Но это ваше утверждение выглядит дилетантским (даже, если вы закончили философский факультет)...


 Ничего страшного, я и есть дилетант. Но скажите мне, где я не прав?
Кроме античных скептиков и буддийских философов вся остальная философия это различные метафизические вариации калейдоскопа догм, причем существующих одновременно и противоречащих друг другу. Дуализм, монизм, идеализм, материализм, солипсизм, холизм, плюрализм.....
Были люди, которые пытались указать альтернативу: Юм, Витгенштейн, Шестов, Ницше (это те, кого я знаю), но они маргиналы и изгои в научном и философском мейнстриме.
Если я чего то не знаю, я бы с радостью узнал.
Пока у меня ощущение, что догма правит сознанием. Это какое-то физиологически устойчивое равновесие, наверное.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне интересны методы буддизма, ход мышления. Сопоставляю. Например, любопытно почему буддисты  больше полагаются на ум, а не на опыт.


Для буддиста опыт - и есть ум. Все ответы в уме, в него и следует смотреть. Цель буддизма - понять природу себя, познать природу страданий и природу их прекращения.
Но не нужно путать наблюдение за умом и мышление. Мышление - это привязанность, привычка. Следствие слабо развитых способностей наблюдения. Когда вместо того, чтобы прямо взглянуть возникают идеи о том, что же можно увидеть.

----------

Крусс (22.12.2014), Фил (17.12.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Для буддиста опыт - и есть ум.


Для буддиста ум — это всего лишь что-то вроде пространства для опыта.

----------

Фил (17.12.2014), Чагна Дордже (18.12.2014)

----------


## Дэнни

> Простите заранее за "крамольный" вопрос, но... с чего вы взяли? На чем зиждется ваше убеждение, что за 2500 лет человечество не продвинулось ни на йоту в плане возможности понимания каких-то новых истин? Догматизм - беда всех религий. Будда (Моисей, Христос, Мухаммед и т.д.) что-то сказали и это окончательная истина на все времена... Таблица умножения Пифагора несомненно верна. Но что было бы, если бы математики сказали типа: "У нас же есть таблица умножения мудрого Пифагора, и за чем нам еще что-то там, всякие интегралы и векторная алгебра?"  Природа, мысль, познание - они развиваются.


 Будда- это универсум в сфере познания, основополагающие мудрости в основе свойств его развитого ума  дают и исчерпывающие методы познания  и, как следствие ,всезнание. А парадигмы движущегося и изменяющегося мира -это не вектор в направление каких новых духовных знаний, это это всего лишь формы и углы зрения  более удобные для восприятия этих знаний, но никак не глубокая  суть , ведущая к какому то совершенно иному новому знанию. Будда Шакьямуни сам призывал адаптировать буддийкие знания к  ситуации в изменяющемся мире .Есть учение, оно пришло 2 500 лет назад, оно придет еще через какое то определенное время,но смысл его не измениться!!

----------


## Андрош

> Будда- это универсум в сфере познания, основополагающие мудрости в основе свойств его развитого ума  дают и исчерпывающие методы познания  и, как следствие ,всезнание. А парадигмы движущегося и изменяющегося мира -это не вектор в направление каких новых духовных знаний, это это всего лишь формы и углы зрения  более удобные для восприятия этих знаний, но никак не глубокая  суть , ведущая к какому то совершенно иному новому знанию. Будда Шакьямуни сам призывал адаптировать буддийкие знания к  ситуации в изменяющемся мире .Есть учение, оно пришло 2 500 лет назад, оно придет еще через какое то определенное время,но смысл его не измениться!!


Господа,дабы мы могли правильно понять друг друга уточните, по-возможности:
1. О каких "методах познания" идет речь? Что это за методы, и как вы их применяете в собственной жизни?
2. Что такое "буддийские знания", в чем их суть и каков их источник?
3. Что такое упомянутый "опыт ума"? На каком основании вы считаете ум столь совершенным инструментом?

----------


## Андрош

> Будда- это универсум в сфере познания, основополагающие мудрости в основе свойств его развитого ума  дают и исчерпывающие методы познания  и, как следствие ,всезнание.


Что от этого рядовому буддисту? В каком отношении, например, вы находитесь к "исчерпывающим методам познания" и, тем более "всезнанию"? А если никакого отношения не имеете к столь высокопарным категориям, то в чем тогда суть?

----------


## Андрош

> Для буддиста опыт - и есть ум. Все ответы в уме, в него и следует смотреть. Цель буддизма - понять природу себя, познать природу страданий и природу их прекращения.


Won Soeng, удалось ли вам лично понять природу страданий и прекратить их? Или это, типа, так... "теоретически"?  :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> Won Soeng, удалось ли вам лично понять природу страданий и прекратить их? Или это, типа, так... "теоретически"?


Мне удается иногда. Не всегда.

----------


## Андрош

> Мне удается иногда. Не всегда.


Фил, извините, можно на конкретном примере? (типа я понял, что страдаю от того-то, идентифицировал свои ощущения как страдание потому-то, применил буддийские методы такие-то и страдание ушло потому что...)

----------


## Алик

> Won Soeng, удалось ли вам лично понять природу страданий и прекратить их? Или это, типа, так... "теоретически"?


Когда человек хочет пить, что он делает? Каким образом он прекращает это страдание ?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, извините, можно на конкретном примере? (типа я понял, что страдаю от того-то, идентифицировал свои ощущения как страдание потому-то, применил буддийские методы такие-то и страдание ушло потому что...)


Страдал (и продолжаю) от страха смерти. Когда понял, что умирать некому и нечему - прекратил. Но поскольку я несовершенен и практикую мало, иногда возвращается.

----------

Алик (22.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

А метод - концентрация на аничче и анатте и осознании "сейчас". Лучше всего получается в сидячей медитации, хотя необязательно. Иногда сатори может возникнуть где угодно. Как и почему возникает не знаю. Мало практики.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Won Soeng, удалось ли вам лично понять природу страданий и прекратить их? Или это, типа, так... "теоретически"?


Ошибка в "лично вам". "Лично я" - и есть корень страданий. Однако,  это страдающее существо еще не вышло за пределы рождения и смерти. Чаще всего можно смотреть на этот клубок жажды, страха и глупости беспристрастно. Но этот клубок конвульсивно бъется в тисках страданий, отвергая истину всем естеством, словно бы никогда ее не видел.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А метод - концентрация на аничче и анатте и осознании "сейчас". Лучше всего получается в сидячей медитации, хотя необязательно. Иногда сатори может возникнуть где угодно. Как и почему возникает не знаю. Мало практики.


Много сомнения и нерешительности. Остроглазый мастер поможет выйти за грань. А вверить себя - страшно.

----------

Фил (22.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Страдал (и продолжаю) от страха смерти. Когда понял, что умирать некому и нечему - прекратил. Но поскольку я несовершенен и практикую мало, иногда возвращается.


Не стоит пытаться создавать совершенного и много практикующего. Это все тот же, который боится умирать. Достаточно пребывать в том сознании, что не боится, поскольку это и есть - нерожденное. Распознавание этого - уже огромное постижение для рожденного и умирающего.

----------

Нико (23.12.2014), Фил (22.12.2014)

----------


## Дэнни

> Господа,дабы мы могли правильно понять друг друга уточните, по-возможности:
> 1. О каких "методах познания" идет речь? Что это за методы, и как вы их применяете в собственной жизни?
> 2. Что такое "буддийские знания", в чем их суть и каков их источник?
> 3. Что такое упомянутый "опыт ума"? На каком основании вы считаете ум столь совершенным инструментом?


Ну вот мы крутимся по одному замкнутому кругу  и при этом Вы считаете себя обладателем какого то уникального метода познания!
Нет методов познания - есть методы, приводящие к осознаванию безначальной природы ума вплоть до полного с ней соотнесения!
Источник любого знания постигший учитель! Ум это основа и совершенствует себя же своими же возможностями!

----------


## Дэнни

> Что от этого рядовому буддисту? В каком отношении, например, вы находитесь к "исчерпывающим методам познания" и, тем более "всезнанию"? А если никакого отношения не имеете к столь высокопарным категориям, то в чем тогда суть?


 Ну Вы хотите, чтобы сразу возможно было поравняться с Буддой!? Стоит  просто идти за реальной целью и использовать эффективные методы!

----------


## Won Soeng

> Господа,дабы мы могли правильно понять друг друга уточните, по-возможности:
> 1. О каких "методах познания" идет речь? Что это за методы, и как вы их применяете в собственной жизни?
> 2. Что такое "буддийские знания", в чем их суть и каков их источник?
> 3. Что такое упомянутый "опыт ума"? На каком основании вы считаете ум столь совершенным инструментом?


1. Методов познания можно выдумать без числа. Конкретика - зависит от цели. Цель в буддизме - понять природу себя. Что это за конструкция - я, как она возникает, как действует, на чем основывается, что производит. Соответственно методы сводятся к той или другой форме наблюдения за тем, что воспринимается как я и мое, а так же совершенствовании этих форм наблюдения и способностей для этого необходимых.
2. Буддийские знания хорошо структурированы, и в основе их освоения - четыре благородные истины. Суть четырех истин - срединный путь (грубо говоря между верой в абсолютную опору всего и верой в ничтожность и бренность всего). Заключается этот путь в бдительности (внимательности, наблюдательности, памятовании) к происходящему с самым главным в себе - движением сознания (внимания). Источник этих истин - переживание страданий, мучения, желание от них освободиться, наблюдать за страданием, его причиной, его прекращением и тем факторам, которые ведут к его прекращению. 
3. Опыт ума - это какое синтетическое словосочетание. Опыт - это что-то, что можно узнать, встретив снова. Ум это то, что занимается узнаванием, различиями, сходствами и т.п. Ум отнюдь не совершенный инструмент, более того, это вообще не инструмент. Но это то, что всегда при себе, то, что непознано и то, что следует изучать, поскольку все, с чем можно как-то переживательно-впечатлительно столкнуться - происходит именно в уме.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что от этого рядовому буддисту? В каком отношении, например, вы находитесь к "исчерпывающим методам познания" и, тем более "всезнанию"? А если никакого отношения не имеете к столь высокопарным категориям, то в чем тогда суть?


Вы задаете хорошие вопросы Дэнни  :Smilie:  Поэтому я на них отвечаю, не сочтите за бестактность.

Рядовой буддист - это обычный человек. Который подвержен боли, страданию, горю. В общем погружен в неудовлетворенность. Есть несколько форм учения Будды, потому что есть несколько разновидностей (или даже сказать типичных психических ситуаций) существ. Люди нередко привязаны к пониманию. Понимание это как охота за знанием. И знание тогда такими людьми ценится как драгоценность. И они ищут самое всеобъемлющее знание. Их можно поймать на этот крючок и сделать их ситуацию правильной, направляя и удерживая их внимание тем, что для них ценно. 

А есть другие люди. Для которых знание не является чем-то ценным. Они не стремятся за какой-то его особенной глубиной и легко различают обманку и высокопарные категории. Для Вас подойдут другие формы учения, которые следует подбирать исходят из Вашей системы ценностей, из того, за что держитесь, и на что опираетесь именно Вы.

Буддизм тем и ценен, что он живой. Он работает между учеником и учителем. Просто основная масса людей заморочены знаниями, и для них проще всего дать наиболее общий метод - метод словесных наставлений. 

А поскольку этот метод действует не на всех, есть еще две крупных группы методов. Одна - это махаяна (по сути основана на привязанности некоторых типов существ к развенчиванию ложных знаний, срыванию покровов, интуитивности, алогичности и т.п.). Его основа это внесловесная мудрость, интуиция-праджня.

Наконец есть еще одна группа типов, для которой очень значима вера. Они верят и тому, и другому. Для них важно следовать правильному учителю, обладающему запредельной мудростью. Они просто пойдут за учителем и будут вверять себя ему полностью.

Но есть еще много очень индивидуальных учений, потому что есть существа, для которых неэффективны массовые методы.
Более того, рано или поздно, массовые методы выводят ученика на индивидуальный уровень. На уровень, на котором важна очень точная навигация. Нужно прямо внимание учителя. Это время разбивать скорлупу. 

Пока люди сами себе выбирают методы, они могут думать о других методах что угодно. Каждому лестно считать себя что-то постигшим, достигшим, познавшим. 
Только все это чепуха (а если Вы достаточно проницательны, то увидите, что это уже прием для наставления ученика явно индивидуального типа).

----------


## Нико

> А вверить себя - страшно.


А почему страшно?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А почему страшно?


Потому что слепой поведет слепого и оба они упадут  :Smilie:  Ну и как-то безответственно это, да? Мы знаем разные случаи, когда это плохо, делать не то, что считаешь правильным, а то, что считает правильным кто-то другой.

Проще говоря, этот страх либо присутствует, и тогда человек не вверяет себя, а пропускает наставления через механизм понимания (и допытывается вопросами, зачем, почему, что будет), либо вверяет (т.е. просто в точности исполняет наставления и задает вопросы лишь тогда, когда не уверен, что правильно понял как эти наставления выполнять).

Возможно как раз у Вас этого страха нет (он не актуален) или он Вами не распознается как страх (и т.п. - много разных конкретных ситуаций)

----------


## Андрош

> Ошибка в "лично вам". "Лично я" - и есть корень страданий. Однако,  это страдающее существо еще не вышло за пределы рождения и смерти. Чаще всего можно смотреть на этот клубок жажды, страха и глупости беспристрастно. Но этот клубок конвульсивно бъется в тисках страданий, отвергая истину всем естеством, словно бы никогда ее не видел.


Что значит для вас выйти "за пределы рождения и смерти"? Уйти "в полное небытие"?

----------


## Андрош

> Страдал (и продолжаю) от страха смерти. Когда понял, что умирать некому и нечему - прекратил. Но поскольку я несовершенен и практикую мало, иногда возвращается.


Т.е. это  такой метод? если что-то мешает или доставляет страдание, то просто "объявить" это несуществующим, и "пребывать в этом сознании"? Какой-то "страусиный" метод, типа головой в песок. И, если честно, не совсем понял: если буддисты верят в перерождение, то причем тут страх смерти? Или это страх оттого, что этот новый "переродившийся" не будет иметь никакого отношения к вам "нынешнему"?

----------


## Андрош

> Вы задаете хорошие вопросы Дэнни  Поэтому я на них отвечаю, не сочтите за бестактность.


Won Soeng, давайте проще: у вас нет банального страха смерти, о котором пишет Фил? Если нет, то почему?

----------


## Фил

> Т.е. это  такой метод? если что-то мешает или доставляет страдание, то просто "объявить" это несуществующим, и "пребывать в этом сознании"? Какой-то "страусиный" метод, типа головой в песок.


Я не объявлял несуществующим.
Я убедился в том, что не наблюдаю такого явления как "постоянное Я", вот и все.
"Объявить" мне не подойдет. 
Проще тогда "объявить", что после смерти попадаешь в рай.




> И, если честно, не совсем понял: если буддисты верят в перерождение, то причем тут страх смерти? Или это страх оттого, что этот новый "переродившийся" не будет иметь никакого отношения к вам "нынешнему"?


Практически не будет иметь никакого отношения.

----------


## Фил

Андрош, если Вы считаете, что достаточно засунуть голову в песок, то попробуйте это сделать и убедитесь, что это - не поможет.

----------

Нико (23.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Остроглазый мастер поможет выйти за грань. А вверить себя - страшно.





> Потому что слепой поведет слепого и оба они упадут


Вы не находите, что это оксюморон своего рода? :EEK!: 




> Ну и как-то безответственно это, да? Мы знаем разные случаи, когда это плохо, делать не то, что считаешь правильным, а то, что считает правильным кто-то другой.
> 
> Проще говоря, этот страх либо присутствует, и тогда человек не вверяет себя, а пропускает наставления через механизм понимания (и допытывается вопросами, зачем, почему, что будет), либо вверяет (т.е. просто в точности исполняет наставления и задает вопросы лишь тогда, когда не уверен, что правильно понял как эти наставления выполнять).
> 
> Возможно как раз у Вас этого страха нет (он не актуален) или он Вами не распознается как страх (и т.п. - много разных конкретных ситуаций)


Ну почему же, страх есть, и нос разбивала сильно, но у меня слава богу есть мастера, в которых я не сомневаюсь. Вот вы всего начитались, а теперь самостоятельно осмысляете, перевариваете. Мастер мог бы задать нужное направление вам хотя бы...


)))

----------


## Юй Кан

> Витарка и *викара (вичара)* это просто.


Это даже ещё проще : ), т.к. викара (vikāra) и вичара (vicāra) -- разные слова

----------

Нико (24.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Проще тогда "объявить", что после смерти попадаешь в рай.


Или в "чистые земли"  :Wink: 




> Практически не будет иметь никакого отношения.


Это заблуждение основанное на вере в неправильные выводы, сделанные кем-то, к сожалению...




> не наблюдаю такого явления как "постоянное Я"


Странно, а вот я, например наблюдаю. Это "Я" наблюдается, даже если путем специальных практик эктериоризировать свое сознание за пределы материально тела, или вообще в другие тела. Поток сознания непрерывен.

----------


## Фил

> Или в "чистые земли"


Да куда угодно, и туда - тоже.





> Это заблуждение основанное на вере в неправильные выводы, сделанные кем-то, к сожалению...


Я не делаю выводов. У меня в данный момент нет памяти о своих предыдущих существованиях.
О каких выводах речь?
Мне их просто не из чего делать




> Странно, а вот я, например наблюдаю. Это "Я" наблюдается, даже если путем специальных практик эктериоризировать свое сознание за пределы материально тела, или вообще в другие тела. Поток сознания непрерывен.


Вот именно, что "путем специальных практик".
А я не-наблюдаю Я без всяких специальных практик. Я его просто не-наблюдаю.

----------


## Андрош

> Вот именно, что "путем специальных практик".
> А я не-наблюдаю Я без всяких специальных практик. Я его просто не-наблюдаю.


Вот как! А с кем тогда я тут общаюсь?   :Wink:

----------


## Фил

> Вот как! А с кем тогда я тут общаюсь?


С каждый раз изменяющимся "Я" Фила.
И не исключено, что если Вы сюда зайдете через 10-15 лет, Вы меня не узнаете и будете думать, что кто-то захватил мой ник.

Более того, если я сюда зайду через 10-15 лет, я сам себя не узнаю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> С каждый раз изменяющимся "Я" Фила.
> И не исключено, что если Вы сюда зайдете через 10-15 лет, Вы меня не узнаете и будете думать, что кто-то захватил мой ник.
> 
> Более того, если я сюда зайду через 10-15 лет, я сам себя не узнаю.


Фил, определитесь с формулировками. Вы "не наблюдаете свое Я" или наблюдаете "изменяющееся Я"? И что в вас такое изменяется, что вы потеряли свое "Я"? 
Я приехал на машине из дома на работу: по окончанию этого пути машина "уже другая", уровень бензина в баке изменился, шины стерлись, износ колодок уже другой...  Я должен поэтому сказать, что "у меня нет машины и я ее не наблюдаю", потому что она через каждый километр пути изменяется? Что за извращенное сознание могло привести к таким выводам?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, определитесь с формулировками. Вы "не наблюдаете свое Я" или наблюдаете "изменяющееся Я"? И что в вас такое изменяется, что вы потеряли свое "Я"?


Да, правильная формулировка - "изменяющееся Я".
Не наблюдаю "постоянное неизменное Я".
Изменяются мысли, точки зрения, мнения, память.




> Я приехал на машине из дома на работу: по окончанию этого пути машина "уже другая", уровень бензина в баке изменился, шины стерлись, износ колодок уже другой...  Я должен поэтому сказать, что "у меня нет машины и я ее не наблюдаю", потому что она через каждый километр пути изменяется?


Конечно, постоянной, неизменяющейся машины у Вас - нет.
У Вас есть некая совокупность постоянно изменяющихся запчастей, которой для простоты ссылки дано имя "машина", а еще для большей простоты "моя машина".
Точно так же как река, например.
Мы используем для определенного явления имя "река", но как таковой реки нет, есть совокупность капель воды, к тому же постоянно находящихся в движении. Каждую секунду река не та, что была секунду назад.




> Что за извращенное сознание могло привести к таким выводам?


Что в этом Вам кажется извращенным?
К этому приводит простое наблюдение, это доступно даже ребенку.

----------

Tong Po (25.12.2014), Джнянаваджра (27.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Да, правильная формулировка - "изменяющееся Я".
> Не наблюдаю "постоянное неизменное Я".
> Изменяются мысли, точки зрения, мнения, память.


Фил, и что с того? К каким выводам должна привести столь глубокая мысль?  К тому, что все составное не имеет самостоятельного бытия? С чего бы это?




> Я не объявлял несуществующим.
> Я убедился в том, что не наблюдаю такого явления как "постоянное Я", вот и все.
> ...
> Когда понял, что умирать некому и нечему - прекратил.


"Некому" и "нечему" - это и есть для вас "несуществующее". Или нет?

----------


## Андрош

> Я не делаю выводов. У меня в данный момент нет памяти о своих предыдущих существованиях.
> О каких выводах речь?
> Мне их просто не из чего делать.
> Вот именно, что "путем специальных практик".
> А я не-наблюдаю Я без всяких специальных практик. Я его просто не-наблюдаю.


А что-нибудь пытались сделать для того, чтобы было из чего делать выводы?
Я, например, совершенно "не наблюдаю", что земля круглая. Просто- не наблюдаю. Но есть такая "специальная практика"  - подняться на воздушном шаре, например, на несколько км вверх. И тогда сразу меняется мнение в сторону шарообразности земли.  :Wink:

----------


## Фил

Можно даже и без воздушного шара, наблюдая за мачтами кораблей. Но каким образом это утверждает субстанциальное Я?
Скажите, на чем основано Ваше утверждение?
Если я буду наблюдать такой феномен, как субстанциональное Я, я не буду отрицать его.
Но что это?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Можно даже и без воздушного шара, наблюдая за мачтами кораблей. Но каким образом это утверждает субстанциальное Я?
> Скажите, на чем основано Ваше утверждение?
> Если я буду наблюдать такой феномен, как субстанциональное Я, я не буду отрицать его.
> Но что это?


А почему не будете отрицать?

----------


## Фил

А зачем Вы копируете мои разные сообщения и потом предьявляете их мне как противоречия?
Я полагал, что Вас искренне интересует этот вопрос, а Вы сюда пришли уже с готовым своим мнением зачем?
Чтобы сорвать покровы?
В таком ключе разговор продолжать бессмысленно.
(Это Андрошу)

----------


## Фил

> А почему не будете отрицать?


Как отрицать, если нет оснований отрицать?
Другое дело, что должны быть основания, чтобы утверждать.

----------

Крусс (28.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Как отрицать, если нет оснований отрицать?
> Другое дело, что должны быть основания, чтобы утверждать.


Вы сейчас говорите про просто себя, или себя, обученного буддийской философии?

----------


## Фил

> Вы сейчас говорите про просто себя, или себя, обученного буддийской философии?


Весь этот разговор про Атман из серии докатится ли это колесо до Москвы или нет?
Я не имею права отрицать.
А если кто-то имеет право утверждать, то я буду задавать вопросы, на основании чего делаются такие утверждения.
Хотя уже совершенно неинтересно, лучше Нагарджуну почитать.

----------

Крусс (28.12.2014), Нико (28.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Можно даже и без воздушного шара, наблюдая за мачтами кораблей. Но каким образом это утверждает субстанциальное Я?
> Скажите, на чем основано Ваше утверждение?
> Если я буду наблюдать такой феномен, как субстанциональное Я, я не буду отрицать его.
> Но что это?


У Декарта это типа аксиома. Cogito, ergo sum. Без принятия этой аксиомы все "построения", "методы и знания" являются бессмысленными.

----------


## Андрош

> В таком ключе разговор продолжать бессмысленно ...уже совершенно неинтересно, лучше Нагарджуну почитать


Я ж не настаиваю. Спасибо, что уделили время.

----------

Фил (28.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> У Декарта это типа аксиома. Cogito, ergo sum. Без принятия этой аксиомы все "построения", "методы и знания" являются бессмысленными.


Ну да, и что? Обидно за многовековое научное наследие?
Почитайте "70 строф о пустотности" Нагарджуны, все встанет на свои места. Маленькая брошюра. Можете Секста Эмпирика почитать, что тот же самый рантонг, только наш, греческий. Проблема в том, что и того и другого за неименем аргументов просто задвинули, ибо мучительно больно за бесцельно прожитые годы.
Давайте лучше будем делать вид, что у нас всегда была цель.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я ж не настаиваю. Спасибо, что уделили время.


Потому что я не писатель, чтобы делать тут сравнительный анализ моей писанины.
Прочитайте этих двух товарищей, а потом скажите "вот тут он был не прав, и вот тут".
Только не выйдет ничего, нечего сказать будет.

----------


## Нико

И правда тема слилась в не пойми что. Переуммничали(. Что такое "греческий рангтонг", вообще не понимаю, например. А Нагарджуна -- это наше всё).

----------

Фил (29.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> И правда тема слилась в не пойми что. Переуммничали(. Что такое "греческий рангтонг", вообще не понимаю, например. А Нагарджуна -- это наше всё).


Апофатическая диалектика и эпохе античных скептиков полностью совпадает с прасангой и мадхямакой Нагарджуны. Причем непонятно было ли тут какое-то взаимовлияние или просто умные люди в разных концах Земли мыслят одинаково. А мне, все таки, без Секста Эмпирика понять Нагарджуну было невозможно.

----------

Нико (29.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Апофатическая диалектика и эпохе античных скептиков полностью совпадает с прасангой и мадхямакой Нагарджуны. Причем непонятно было ли тут какое-то взаимовлияние или просто умные люди в разных концах Земли мыслят одинаково. А мне, все таки, без Секста Эмпирика понять Нагарджуну было невозможно.


ྼКиньте ссылочку какую-нить.)

----------

Фил (29.12.2014)

----------


## Антон Соносон

и "есенинский рангтонг":

пусть поглупее болтают
что их загрызла мета
если и есть что на свете 
это одна пустота

----------


## Фил

> ྼКиньте ссылочку какую-нить.)


Почему слово "скептик" стало ругательным?
Потому что инструментарий, который использовали скептики для исследований догматики стали использовать для опрокидывания оппонентов, ничего не исследуя. Как обычно, как только появляется хорошая вещь, сразу же находят способ использовать ее через ж...: кредиты, ценные бумаги, атомная энергия, морфий  и т.д.

Это чудо, что в мадхьямаке осталась прасанга, возможно благодаря религиозному культу, которого не было у античных скептиков.


У меня в блоге - сравнительный анализ, можно с него начать.
How the Ancient Greeks Reinvented Buddhism
профессора Гавайского университета (  :Smilie:  ) Адриана Кузьминского.

Здесь полное собрание Секста Эмпирика в 2 томах, можно прочитать сначала "Три книги Пирроновых положений"




> Философское наследие
>  Секст Эмпирик
>  Сочинения в двух томах
>  Том 1
>  Академия наук СССР
>  Институт философии
>  Издательство социально-экономической литературы «Мысль» Москва 1976
> 
>  Главная редакция социально-экономической литературы
> ...


Секст Эмпирик - Сочинения в 2-х томах т.1 (Философское наследие т.69) - 1976






> Философское наследие
>  Секст Эмпирик
>  Сочинения в двух томах
>  Том 2
>  Академия наук СССР
>  Институт философии
>  Издательство социально-экономической литературы «Мысль» Москва 1976
> 
>  Главная редакция социально-экономической литературы
> ...


Секст Эмпирик - Сочинения в 2-х томах т.2 (Философское наследие т.70) - 1976

----------

Крусс (29.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

Отрывок:

*[18. О разложении слова на то, что им обозначается]*

Прежде всего, по их мнению, науки бывают о вещах природных, но никоим образом не об установленных. 
И это понятно: наука хочет быть твердой и неизменной, а все установленное легко подвержено изменению и перемещению, так как оно делается другим через смену установлений, которые в нашей власти. 

Раз слова имеют значение по установлению, а не по природе (иначе все одинаково – как эллины, так и варвары – понимали бы все, означаемое звуками, а кроме того, в нашей власти выяснять и обозначать обозначаемое какими угодно словами, и притом различными), то как же было бы возможно, чтобы существовала наука, разлагающая слово на то, что им обозначается? 
Или каким образом могла бы существовать диалектика – наука об обозначающем и обозначаемом, как думают некоторые?

----------


## Андрош

> Почитайте "70 строф о пустотности" Нагарджуны, все встанет на свои места.



Читал обзор этой работы тут:
http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=989
Много туманных и противоречивых фраз. Например:
"Но независимость причины и независимость следствия установлены быть не могут, все по той же причине *отсутствия самосущего бытия, которое не нуждается в доказательстве*!"
Это как? Т.е. отсутствие самосущего бытия нужно принять на веру?

----------

Фил (29.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

"Кто имеет веру, тот устремлен к поиску высшей реальности,
Тот не привязывает себя (намертво), ни к какому Закону (Просветленного),
Постигая способ (Пути) посредством доводов разума"

Вы, буддисты, слишком полагаетесь на разум. На самом деле разум человеческого существа немощен и способность к мышлению находится в зачаточном состоянии по сравнению с Высшими Мирами. Куда уж там этим разумом постигать "высшую реальность".

----------


## Фил

> Читал обзор этой работы тут:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/entry.php?b=989
> Много туманных и противоречивых фраз. Например:
> "Но независимость причины и независимость следствия установлены быть не могут, все по той же причине *отсутствия самосущего бытия, которое не нуждается в доказательстве*!"
> Это как? Т.е. отсутствие самосущего бытия нужно принять на веру?


Нет, не принимать на веру.
Я понимаю это как то, что Истина не нуждается в доказательстве.
Если Истину требуется доказывать, то в таком случае будет требоваться доказательство этого доказательства и так до бесконечности (регресс доказательств).

Истину  (Пустоту)  можно постигнуть путем прямого йогического созерцания, о чем кстати говориться в трактате.
Нико, я все правильно объяснил?

----------


## Фил

> "Кто имеет веру, тот устремлен к поиску высшей реальности,
> Тот не привязывает себя (намертво), ни к какому Закону (Просветленного),
> Постигая способ (Пути) посредством доводов разума"
> 
> Вы, буддисты, слишком полагаетесь на разум. На самом деле разум человеческого существа немощен и способность к мышлению находится в зачаточном состоянии по сравнению с Высшими Мирами. Куда уж там этим разумом постигать "высшую реальность".


Речь в оригинале идет о ригпа, это не наш европейский "разум". Это как раз и есть видья, прямое познание.

Не нужно принимать ни одну из догм, находя срединный путь между ними.
Оттуда же
"преодолевая двоицу бытия и небытия обретает умиротворение".

----------


## Андрош

> Нет, не принимать на веру.
> Я понимаю это как то, что Истина не нуждается в доказательстве.
> Если Истину требуется доказывать, то в таком случае будет требоваться доказательство этого доказательства и так до бесконечности (регресс доказательств).
> 
> Истину  (Пустоту)  можно постигнуть путем прямого йогического созерцания, о чем кстати говориться в трактате.
> Нико, я все правильно объяснил?


Хм... Откуда вы берете уверенность, что в "йогическом созерцании" вы постигли Истину (де еще и с большой буквы), а не банальное субъективное ощущение пустоты?

----------


## Андрош

> Речь в оригинале идет о ригпа, это не наш "разум".


А что тогда? Растолкуйте...

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Кто имеет веру, тот устремлен к поиску высшей реальности,
> Тот не привязывает себя (намертво), ни к какому Закону (Просветленного),
> Постигая способ (Пути) посредством доводов разума"
> 
> Вы, буддисты, слишком полагаетесь на разум. На самом деле разум человеческого существа немощен и способность к мышлению находится в зачаточном состоянии по сравнению с Высшими Мирами. Куда уж там этим разумом постигать "высшую реальность".


Про разум - верно. Про буддистов - ошибка. Буддисты имеют наставления о том, что истинная реальность непостижима разумом.

----------

Фил (29.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хм... Откуда вы берете уверенность, что в "йогическом созерцании" вы постигли Истину (де еще и с большой буквы), а не банальное субъективное ощущение пустоты?


Когда Вы увидите, сомнения отпадут. Уверенность возникает с прекращением неведения.
Но про "банальное субъективсное ощущение пустоты" - это Вы мощно задвинули. Это, вообще, про что Вы? Как будто каждый знает  :Smilie: 
Но - нет. Банальным (!) людям незнакомо это прямое ощущение пустоты. Вкус сахара - знаком. Цвет неба - знаком. А прямое восприятие пустоты - незнакомо. 
А тот, кому знакомо - тот обрел истиную праджню-интуицию, проникающую в самое сердце всех явлений.

----------

Фил (29.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Про разум - верно. Про буддистов - ошибка. Буддисты имеют наставления о том, что истинная реальность непостижима разумом.


О постижении "доводами разума" говориться в этом трактате. А вы имеете ввиду какой разум? Тоже "ригпа"? Или в вашей традиции есть еще какое-то слово?  :Wink:

----------

Нико (29.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А что тогда? Растолкуйте...


Ригпа нельзя растолковать  :Smilie:  Вы же понимаете, что нельзя. 
Попробуйте растолковать вкус соли. Даже если найдете способы - что с них пользы?

Ригпа следует распознать. Правда это слово используется только в определенных школах. Не во всех.

----------

Фил (29.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> О постижении "доводами разума" говориться в этом трактате. А вы имеете ввиду какой разум? Тоже "ригпа"? Или в вашей традиции есть еще какое-то слово?


В нашей традиции необходимо подготовить ум к распознаванию самоприроды. Подготовленный ум ее распознает и видит, как все возникает и прекращается. 
Никаких объяснений плода не нужно. Объяснения нужны на пути, если ученик застрял, тычется не туда, тратит время и силы.

----------

Фил (29.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Хм... Откуда вы берете уверенность, что в "йогическом созерцании" вы постигли Истину (де еще и с большой буквы), а не банальное субъективное ощущение пустоты?


Нельзя быть неуверенным в Истине.
Потому что, если Вы в Истине не уверены, Вы будете искать доказательства.
А Истина не требует доказательств, т.е. доказывать вы будете уже не Истину, а нечто другое, требующее доказательств (относительную истину).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Когда Вы увидите, сомнения отпадут. Уверенность возникает с прекращением неведения.
> Но про "банальное субъективсное ощущение пустоты" - это Вы мощно задвинули. Это, вообще, про что Вы? Как будто каждый знает 
> Но - нет. Банальным (!) людям незнакомо это прямое ощущение пустоты. Вкус сахара - знаком. Цвет неба - знаком. А прямое восприятие пустоты - незнакомо. 
> А тот, кому знакомо - тот обрел истиную праджню-интуицию, проникающую в самое сердце всех явлений.


Я говорил о том, почему в медитации вы (буддисты) уверены, что постигаете истину? А не просто некоторые субъективные ощущения, которые интерпретируете как какое-то открытие. Кастанеда вон для постижения истины советовал грибочков покушать. Галюциногенных. Тоже чем не метод?  Или ЛСД. Такая "истина" откроется - только держись... :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> А Истина не требует доказательств


Что вы имеете ввиду под Истиной? Пилат спрашивал, позвольте и мне, многогрешному...

----------


## Фил

> Объяснения нужны на пути, если ученик застрял, тычется не туда, тратит время и силы.


При том, что объяснения даются конкретные, конкретным людям в конкретном месте-времени.
Использовать их для себя бессмысленно и уже тем более подвергать критическому анализу.

----------


## Фил

> Что вы имеете ввиду под Истиной? Пилат спрашивал, позвольте и мне, многогрешному...


Я это не могу объяснить.
У Вас должна быть собственная философия и после очного или заочного обучения Вы обретете её.
А возможно и без обучения, как пратьекабудда.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Фил

> Я говорил о том, почему в медитации вы (буддисты) уверены, что постигаете истину? А не просто некоторые субъективные ощущения, которые интерпретируете как какое-то открытие. Кастанеда вон для постижения истины советовал грибочков покушать. Галюциногенных. Тоже чем не метод?  Или ЛСД. Такая "истина" откроется - только держись...


 Мы в этом не уверены.
Мы просто постигаем. Буддизм это практика, это не наука.

Если бы мы были уверенны, то в таком случае возникает и неуверенность.
Чтобы убрать неуверенность - нужны доказательства и т.д. до бесконечности.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я говорил о том, почему в медитации вы (буддисты) уверены, что постигаете истину? А не просто некоторые субъективные ощущения, которые интерпретируете как какое-то открытие. Кастанеда вон для постижения истины советовал грибочков покушать. Галюциногенных. Тоже чем не метод?  Или ЛСД. Такая "истина" откроется - только держись...


Поверьте, очень мало буддистов в медитации постигают истину. Вы можете даже не встретить таких здесь или где-то еще. 
Ваши сомнения вполне обоснованы - это естественно, сомневаться. И до того момента, пока Вы не доверитесь кому-то, кто заслуживает доверия, Вы не сможете удилить достаточно времени и усердия правильному сосредоточению. А не уделяя необходимого времени и усердия правильному сосредточению Вы имеете очень мало шансов обнаружить корень всех явлений, их глубочайшую природу. Единственное, для чего Вам полезно чье-то видение истины - так это только для взращивания доверия и решимости. 

Кстати, истинная реальность - это прекращение. Точнее, прямое наблюдение того, что все возникающее - прекращается. Так что никакие грибы и ЛСД, порождающие неудержимое воображение - почти наверняка не помогут. Ну, точнее, шанс, крайне малый, в том, что потеряв цепляние за привычный мир, удастся в похмелье обнаружить возвращение этого цепляния и сопутствующего ему страдания, все-таки есть. Но он столь мал, что не стоит и рассчитывать.

----------

Крусс (29.12.2014), Нико (29.12.2014), Фил (29.12.2014)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что вы имеете ввиду под Истиной? Пилат спрашивал, позвольте и мне, многогрешному...


Об истине сказано немало. Хотите - обширно. Есть просто невероятных размеров трактаты, дающие анализ взаимозависимого возникновения и прекращения всего.
Хотите кратко - есть очень простые формулы, например "все подверженное возникновению - подвержено прекращению".
Хотите точно - есть сутры ведущие прямо по пути, например махасатипаттхана сутта. 

Если Вы хотите быстрый намек, то посмотрите, что происходит, когда кто-то произносит Ваше имя, обращаясь к Вам. Или посмотрите, как происходит узнавание вкуса воды. 
Истина всегда окружает всех и каждого, в каждый момент она прямо здесь. Если Вы правильно направите внимание и будете развивать способность его правильно направлять и удерживать, однажды Вы обнаружите, что все явления возникают и прекращаются, в какие бы образы они ни сплетались, и порождением чего бы ни представлялись.

----------

Фил (29.12.2014)

----------


## Андрош

> Поверьте, очень мало буддистов в медитации постигают истину. Вы можете даже не встретить таких здесь или где-то еще. 
> Ваши сомнения вполне обоснованы - это естественно, сомневаться. И до того момента, пока Вы не доверитесь кому-то, кто заслуживает доверия, Вы не сможете удилить достаточно времени и усердия правильному сосредоточению.


Продолжим... сорри. "Очень мало буддистов в медитации постигают истину". А каким образом они ее постигают? О какой "истине" может вообще идти речь при таком количестве традиций, школ, интерпретаций, практик и взглядов? Для меня, например, немощный человеческий ум, затуманенный страстями, не весьма авторитетный инструмент познания истины.

----------


## Андрош

> Мы в этом не уверены.
> Мы просто постигаем. Буддизм это практика, это не наука.


Это мне напоминает человека, который в густом лесу блуждает между деревьями и говорит: "я не знаю, куда иду, не уверен, что иду в правильном направлении; я просто иду - и в этом вся суть". 
Что вы "постигаете"? Кроме того, что приняли на веру несколько постулатов. Да и в них то не до конца уверены. Сомнение чувствуется...
Чтобы что-то познать надо прибегнуть к внешнему авторитетному источнику. За пределами немощного человеческого разума.

----------


## Фил

Вы вернулись!  :Smilie: 
А куда, по Вашему надо идти в лесу?
Либо сидеть, либо идти. Как Вы узнаете куда идете?
Познание это интуитивный процесс.
Вы не можете узнать то, что Вы никогда не знали.
Вы можете узнать старого знакомого, но не незнакомого человека. И авторитетный источник тут не поможет, потому что Вы не знаете, о чем он говорит.
Платон называл это "припоминание" , но это не важно.
Сомнений никаких нет, только вперед.
Именно поэтому для практики необходима решимость.

На веру никаких постулатов я не принимал.

----------


## Фил

> Продолжим... сорри. "Очень мало буддистов в медитации постигают истину". А каким образом они ее постигают? О какой "истине" может вообще идти речь при таком количестве традиций, школ, интерпретаций, практик и взглядов? Для меня, например, немощный человеческий ум, затуманенный страстями, не весьма авторитетный инструмент познания истины.


Надо сначала ум растуманить от страстей и укрепить!
Соблюдай культуру ума!

----------

Won Soeng (22.01.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Продолжим... сорри. "Очень мало буддистов в медитации постигают истину". А каким образом они ее постигают? О какой "истине" может вообще идти речь при таком количестве традиций, школ, интерпретаций, практик и взглядов? Для меня, например, немощный человеческий ум, затуманенный страстями, не весьма авторитетный инструмент познания истины.


Ну вот Вы в принципе все основные моменты и затронули. Затуманивающие страсти нужно осознать, обнаружить, наблюдать за ними, обнаружить их происхождение, преодолеть их, пока они еще слабы и таким образом очищая ум, тренируя его, делая мощным, сразить невежество и постичь истину - в общем-то, саму природу этого самого ума, прозреть, что он из себя представляет. Ни о какой другой истины, в общем-то, речи и не идет. Это и называют абсолютной истиной, потому что постигший эту истину ум обуздывает абсолютно все в нем происходящее.

----------

Фил (22.01.2015)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это мне напоминает человека, который в густом лесу блуждает между деревьями и говорит: "я не знаю, куда иду, не уверен, что иду в правильном направлении; я просто иду - и в этом вся суть". 
> Что вы "постигаете"? Кроме того, что приняли на веру несколько постулатов. Да и в них то не до конца уверены. Сомнение чувствуется...
> Чтобы что-то познать надо прибегнуть к внешнему авторитетному источнику. За пределами немощного человеческого разума.


Суть в том, чтобы перестать просто идти. Остановиться. Перестать рисовать вокруг себя лес и не пытаться по нему ходить без цели. Осознать, что целей может быть много и не пытаться выбрать из них только одну идеальную. Вот такое постижение. Постулаты, которые следует принять на веру, необходимы только для того, чтобы в принципе знать цель и направление. Эти постулаты проверяются. Только не немощным человеческим разумом, а как раз изучением его природы. Что такое есть этот самый разум, отчего он таков, на что способен, и что если не опираться на него вовсе.

----------


## Андрош

> Вы вернулись! 
> А куда, по Вашему надо идти в лесу?
> Либо сидеть, либо идти. Как Вы узнаете куда идете?
> Познание это интуитивный процесс.
> Вы не можете узнать то, что Вы никогда не знали.
> Вы можете узнать старого знакомого, но не незнакомого человека. И авторитетный источник тут не поможет, потому что Вы не знаете, о чем он говорит.
> Платон называл это "припоминание" , но это не важно.
> Сомнений никаких нет, только вперед.
> Именно поэтому для практики необходима решимость.
> ...


В ваших словах насчет "Как Вы узнаете куда идете?" правильный вопрос. Цель и путь должны указывать Учителя. "Когда Ученик готов - приходит Учитель". Если Ученик не понимает и не знает о чем говорит Учитель, то это плохой учитель.




> На веру никаких постулатов я не принимал.


А учение Будды? Или "Учение Маркса Будды истинно, потому что оно верно"? Типа аксиомы?

----------

Фил (23.01.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Суть в том, чтобы перестать просто идти. Остановиться. Перестать рисовать вокруг себя лес и не пытаться по нему ходить без цели. Осознать, что целей может быть много и не пытаться выбрать из них только одну идеальную. Вот такое постижение. Постулаты, которые следует принять на веру, необходимы только для того, чтобы в принципе знать цель и направление. Эти постулаты проверяются. Только не немощным человеческим разумом, а как раз изучением его природы. Что такое есть этот самый разум, отчего он таков, на что способен, и что если не опираться на него вовсе.


Так "перестать" идти? Или "принять на веру" цель и направление? Как-то противоречиво...

----------


## Нико

> Так "перестать" идти? Или "принять на веру" цель и направление? Как-то противоречиво...


С Won Soengом бесполезно логически спорить. "Это дзен".

----------


## Фил

> А учение Будды? Или "Учение Маркса Будды истинно, потому что оно верно"? Типа аксиомы?


Метод прасангики или эпохе (ἐποχή) - это метод приостановки метафизических суждений.
Нет никаких аксиом.
Учение Будды может быть истинно, только по той причине, что оно истинно, и больше никак.
Истину невозможно доказать "потому что". Если есть "потому что", значит то о чем Вы говорите - не истина.

----------


## Андрош

> С Won Soengом бесполезно логически спорить. "Это дзен".


Да я и не "спорю". Понять хочу человека.

----------


## Андрош

> Метод прасангики или эпохе (ἐποχή) - это метод приостановки метафизических суждений.


Фил, вы к какой традиции относитесь? Что это за методы? "Переведите на наш"(с)  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> Учение Будды может быть истинно, только по той причине, что оно истинно, и больше никак.
> Истину невозможно доказать "потому что". Если есть "потому что", значит то о чем Вы говорите - не истина.


Т.е. опять же - принятие на веру?

----------


## Фил

> Фил, вы к какой традиции относитесь? Что это за методы? "Переведите на наш"(с)


Я ни к какой традиции не отношусь. 
Использую метод Мадхъямака-прасангака (он же скептицизм, рангтонг или отрицательная диалектика).
Насколько я знаю, это используется в Гелуг, но чтобы быть в традиции надо эти традиции соблюдать, а я их не знаю.




> Т.е. опять же - принятие на веру?


Наоборот. Непринятие на веру.

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. опять же - принятие на веру?


А Филу ведь много я писала, как доказывается "истинное". Но, скорее всего, ум интеллектуала этому не внял.

----------

Фил (23.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А Филу ведь много я писала, как доказывается "истинное". Но, скорее всего, ум интеллектуала этому не внял.


 Да, чего то было  :Smilie:  Вот вам подтверждение моего поста из "Зпд и Вджр". 
Если я найду это и прочитаю еще 100500 раз, научусь ли?

----------


## Фил

> А Филу ведь много я писала, как доказывается "истинное". Но, скорее всего, ум интеллектуала этому не внял.


А напишите еще раз, если не трудно. 
Я сейчас искал и не нашел  :Facepalm:

----------


## Нико

> А напишите еще раз, если не трудно. 
> Я сейчас искал и не нашел


Ну я не могу сто раз писать одно и то же. Поройтесь, я вам приводила обоснование цепочки из 4 звеньев, которую обычно излагает Его Святейшество Далай-лама.

----------


## Нико

Кстати, погуглите книгу Is Enlightenment Possible? Там содержатся сущностные моменты учений Дхармакирти и комментарии к ним тибетского философа 15-го века Гьялцабже.

----------

Фил (23.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну я не могу сто раз писать одно и то же. Поройтесь, я вам приводила обоснование цепочки из 4 звеньев, которую обычно излагает Его Святейшество Далай-лама.


Без шансов  :Frown: 
Напишите, когда будет настроение, у себя в блоге.
Хоть навсегда останется!

----------


## Нико

> Без шансов 
> Напишите, когда будет настроение, у себя в блоге.
> Хоть навсегда останется!


Да, пожалуй... придётся... а вы хоть помните тему, в которой по вашей просьбе я отвечала?

----------


## Фил

> Да, пожалуй... придётся... а вы хоть помните тему, в которой по вашей просьбе я отвечала?


Если бы....
Может эта одна из тех, которые стерли...
Вообще не нашел.

----------


## Нико

> Если бы....
> Может эта одна из тех, которые стерли...
> Вообще не нашел.


Фил, я тоже долго искала и не нашла. Ну ладно, в последний раз, для тренировки мозга.....

Отправной момент -- это личное переживание ученика, который в своей практике руководствуется сущностными наставлениями от ламы. Переживание, если оно соответствует инструкциям учителя, подтверждает подлинность сущностных наставлений, а они основаны на шастрах. Подлинность шастр подверждает полдлинность слов Будды, т.е. того, что зафиксировано в сутрах. А подлинность сутр свидетельтсвует о том, что Будда был авторитетным учителем.

----------

Алик (24.01.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Фил, я тоже долго искала и не нашла. Ну ладно, в последний раз, для тренировки мозга.....
> 
> Отправной момент -- это личное переживание ученика, который в своей практике руководствуется сущностными наставлениями от ламы. Переживание, если оно соответствует инструкциям учителя, подтверждает подлинность сущностных наставлений, а они основаны на шастрах. Подлинность шастр подверждает полдлинность слов Будды, т.е. того, что зафиксировано в сутрах. А подлинность сутр свидетельтсвует о том, что Будда был авторитетным учителем.


"На наш" перевести нельзя?  Что такое "сущностные наставления"? Чем они отличаются от просто "наставлений"? 
Опять же каждый ответ порождает новые вопросы. Во-первых, в вашей цепочке исходным моментом является какое-то субъективное "переживание". Во-вторых, "авторитетный Учитель" и "единственный источник Истины" - это разные вещи.

----------


## Фил

> Фил, я тоже долго искала и не нашла. Ну ладно, в последний раз, для тренировки мозга.....
> 
> Отправной момент -- это личное переживание ученика, который в своей практике руководствуется сущностными наставлениями от ламы. Переживание, если оно соответствует инструкциям учителя, подтверждает подлинность сущностных наставлений, а они основаны на шастрах. Подлинность шастр подверждает полдлинность слов Будды, т.е. того, что зафиксировано в сутрах. А подлинность сутр свидетельтсвует о том, что Будда был авторитетным учителем.


Спасибо, я себе в блог утащил  :Kiss: 
А с этим то я согласен, кстати!

----------

Нико (23.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> "На наш" перевести нельзя?  Что такое "сущностные наставления"? Чем они отличаются от просто "наставлений"? 
> Опять же каждый ответ порождает новые вопросы. Во-первых, в вашей цепочке исходным моментом является какое-то субъективное "переживание". Во-вторых, "авторитетный Учитель" и "единственный источник Истины" - это разные вещи.


В любой цепочке исходным моментом является субъективное переживание.
Как по другому?

----------


## Нико

> "На наш" перевести нельзя?  Что такое "сущностные наставления"? Чем они отличаются от просто "наставлений"? 
> Опять же каждый ответ порождает новые вопросы. Во-первых, в вашей цепочке исходным моментом является какое-то субъективное "переживание". Во-вторых, "авторитетный Учитель" и "единственный источник Истины" - это разные вещи.


"Сущностные наставления" -- это наставления, основанные на собственном опыте. Это нельзя ни с чем спутать. Это то, что реально меняет ум.

----------


## Андрош

> "Сущностные наставления" -- это наставления, основанные на собственном опыте. Это нельзя ни с чем спутать. Это то, что реально меняет ум.


Если речь идет о насталениях, то имеется ввиду передача "опыта" от "наставника" к "наставляемому". Причем тут "личный опыт"?

----------


## Нико

> Если речь идет о насталениях, то имеется ввиду передача "опыта" от "наставника" к "наставляемому". Причем тут "личный опыт"?


Личный опыт наставника передаётся ученику, который явлется "подходящим сосудом". Это сердечная передача, на самом деле.

----------


## Андрош

> В любой цепочке исходным моментом является субъективное переживание.
> Как по другому?


"Личные переживания" присутствуют во всех религиях. Весьма отличающихся по своему миропониманию как друг от друга, так и от буддизма. Странно, что люди свои чувства и переживания, эмоции считают критерием истинности разных учений.

----------


## Андрош

> Личный опыт наставника передаётся ученику, который явлется "подходящим сосудом". Это сердечная передача, на самом деле.


Сердечная передача- это что?

----------


## Фил

> "Личные переживания" присутствуют во всех религиях. Весьма отличающихся по своему миропониманию как друг от друга, так и от буддизма. Странно, что люди свои чувства и переживания, эмоции считают критерием истинности разных учений.


 А что считать критерием истинности?
С помощью прасангаки можно разобрать все что есть до Пустоты.
А дальше уже личные переживания.
Или что?

----------

Нико (23.01.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Сердечная передача- это что?


Это неописуемо, если речь идёт о главной передаче "от ума к уму". Кто это испытал, тот никогда не забудет.

----------


## Aion

> А что считать критерием истинности?


Если речь о религиозных истинах, исцеление. А философские истины - на любителя.  :Cool:

----------


## Фил

> Если речь о религиозных истинах, исцеление. А философские истины - на любителя.


Что за  "исцеление"?

----------


## Aion

> Что за  "исцеление"?


Выздоровление от психических недугов.

----------


## Фил

> Выздоровление от психических недугов.


Я не псих  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> Я не псих


Справка о достижении 1-й бхуми есть?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Фил (23.01.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Это неописуемо, если речь идёт о главной передаче "от ума к уму". Кто это испытал, тот никогда не забудет.


Будда учил словами вроде...

----------


## Андрош

> С помощью прасангаки можно разобрать все что есть до Пустоты.
> ?


Все это просто упражнения для ума, философские построения. Попросту говоря ничем не подтвержденные фантазии.

----------


## Фил

> Будда учил словами вроде...


Лотосовая сутра?

----------


## Фил

> Все это просто упражнения для ума, философские построения. Попросту говоря ничем не подтвержденные фантазии.


Как это? Подтверждается наблюдением и исключает другие версии.
На каком основании Вы называете прасангику фантазией?
Аргументируйте.
Если без оснований - то это пустой звук.

----------


## Андрош

> Как это? Подтверждается наблюдением и исключает другие версии.
> На каком основании Вы называете прасангику фантазией?
> Аргументируйте.
> Если без оснований - то это пустой звук.


Ну, может, не фантазия, сорри. Скорее отвлеченные умственные рассуждения.

----------


## Андрош

> Лотосовая сутра?


Индийские сказки, не?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Подтверждается наблюдением и исключает другие версии.


Оба пункта весьма сомнительны.

----------

Дубинин (24.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, может, не фантазия, сорри. Скорее отвлеченные умственные рассуждения.


Почему отвлеченные? Это способ философствования о том, что мы наблюдаем.
Отвлеченные - это например демонология.

----------


## Фил

> Индийские сказки, не?


Сказка ложь, да в ней намек.
Просто читая(слушая) Вы ничему не научитесь и не узнаете.

----------


## Фил

> Оба пункта весьма сомнительны.


Прасангики опрокидывают всех сомневающихся тем не менее.

----------


## Андрош

> Почему отвлеченные? Это способ философствования о том, что мы наблюдаем.
> Отвлеченные - это например демонология.


Хорошо, Фил, можно на примерах? Что вы "наблюдаете"?
Демонология - "отвлеченные рассуждения". Демоны - реальность. Они и вокруг вас сейчас есть. Если хотите - могу дать вам ритуал вызова демона. И тогда увидите, "отвлеченный" он или нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрош

> Прасангики опрокидывают всех сомневающихся тем не менее.


Можно поподробнее? Что опрокидывают?

----------


## Фил

> Можно поподробнее? Что опрокидывают?


Рассуждения и доказательства оппонентов.

----------


## Фил

> Хорошо, Фил, можно на примерах? Что вы "наблюдаете"?
> Демонология - "отвлеченные рассуждения". Демоны - реальность. Они и вокруг вас сейчас есть. Если хотите - могу дать вам ритуал вызова демона. И тогда увидите, "отвлеченный" он или нет


Наблюдаю явления.
Строго говоря, я не знаю, что это.

----------


## Фил

Чебурашка, в таком случае, тоже реален. И его можно изучать.

----------


## Андрош

> Наблюдаю явления.
> Строго говоря, я не знаю, что это.


Ну, понятно. Дальше можно не продолжать этот содержательную беседу. Почти как в русской сказке про "то не знаю что". _"Я что-то наблюдаю, но не знаю что. Я о чем-то пытаюсь философствовать, но не знаю о чем. Я вообще ничего не знаю, не знаю даже существую ли я сам. Вот поэтому у меня самая крутая религия!"._ 
Спасибо за уделенное время.

----------

Фил (24.01.2015)

----------


## Фил

В отличие от Сократа, я даже не знаю того, что я ничего не знаю!  :Smilie: 

А сказки не просто так придумываются и передаются из поколения в поколение.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Прасангики опрокидывают всех сомневающихся тем не менее.


В виртуальных диспутах. Закидывают софизмами насмерть.

----------

Дубинин (24.01.2015), Паня (24.01.2015), Сергей Хос (24.01.2015), Сергей Ч (24.01.2015), Фил (24.01.2015), Юй Кан (24.01.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Ну, понятно. Дальше можно не продолжать этот содержательную беседу. Почти как в русской сказке про "то не знаю что". _"Я что-то наблюдаю, но не знаю что. Я о чем-то пытаюсь философствовать, но не знаю о чем. Я вообще ничего не знаю, не знаю даже существую ли я сам. Вот поэтому у меня самая крутая религия!"._ 
> Спасибо за уделенное время.


Пожалуйста...    на еще один  новый круг!

----------


## Дэнни

> В виртуальных диспутах. Закидывают софизмами насмерть.


 Не сколько софизмы важны, сколько тренировка ума!)

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Что переходит из одной жизни в другую?
Согласно другим тантрическим системам, таким как Гухьясамаджа, постоянно изменяющийся поток тончайшего сознания и тончайшего энергетического ветра перетекает из одной жизни в другую, вне зависимости от типа рождения, и проследует даже в состояние будды. Если вернуться к примеру с радио, которое играет вечно, если тончайшее сознание подобно радио, которое пребывает, тончайший энергетический ветер подобен тому электричеству, которое его питает. Пребывание радио и питание электрической энергией всегда происходят вместе «в одном пакете». Они не могут быть одно без другого. Подобно этому, тончайшее сознание и энергетический ветер вечно нераздельны. В действительности, все уровни сознания действуют на основе некоторой формы энергетического ветра, от которого они неотдельны.


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...b81564604e2bf2   этому источнику верить можно

----------


## Рэлпей

> Доброго всем!
> Друзья, надеюсь, здесь позволены вопросы от новичков?
> В частности, меня интересует разница между понятием "перерождение" в Буддизме и близким термином "перевоплощение", "реинкарнация" (в Индуизме, различных эзотерических учениях)?
> Если речь идет о реинкарнации, то параллельно поднимается учение о тонких телах (астральное, ментальное и пр.). Перевоплощающаяся духовная составляющая и обеспечивает сохранение идентичности и преемственность, непрерывность сознания субъекта. 
> Насколько мне известно, в буддизме отсутствует понятие душа или дух, которые могут перевоплощаться. Что тогда обеспечивает идентичность сущности?
> Если можно, растолкуйте "на пальцах", что, собственно, перевоплощается-перерождается в буддизме? Что формирует собственно "личность"? По простому, без палийских и санскритских терминов...


Я или души нет, поэтому перерождатся нечему, скандхи разрушается, как рано или поздно разрушаются и клеши и их основа, так что раз личности нет перерождаться или инкарнироваться некому и впрочем не зачем, по логике сутр получается так. Но если копать глубже и хочется понять больше, тогда следует изучить ум или поток сознания, тогда такие вопросы подобные тому что вополощается, есть ли душа, есть ли бог и есть ли первопричина, есть ли конец или начало у вселенной, видятся как философские спекуляции в попытки подиграть своему эго и невежеству своему и других. Простите за прямоту...

----------


## Андрош

> ... вопросы подобные тому что вополощается, есть ли душа, есть ли бог и есть ли первопричина, есть ли конец или начало у вселенной, видятся как философские спекуляции в попытки подиграть своему эго и невежеству своему и других. Простите за прямоту...


Прямоту за прямоту. Ваша религия не дает вам никаких ответов на те вопросы, которые вы обозначили, уводя в область отвлеченных философских рассуждений. Подсознательно ваше эго не хочет смириться с этой ситуацией и тешит себя каким то абстрактным "пониманием природы ума". Хотя на самом деле нет даже приближенного понимания мироустройства и природы сознания.

----------


## Рэлпей

> Прямоту за прямоту. Ваша религия не дает вам никаких ответов на те вопросы, которые вы обозначили, уводя в область отвлеченных философских рассуждений. Подсознательно ваше эго не хочет смириться с этой ситуацией и тешит себя каким то абстрактным "пониманием природы ума". Хотя на самом деле нет даже приближенного понимания мироустройства и природы сознания.


Брат, для начала следует понят нашу практику, как только к тебе придет понимание, есть смысл говорить о том, кто и что кому говорит или нет. Пока область еще не исследована, имею ввиду область опыта и практики познания ума и его качеств. Сложно говорить другому (кому-либо) это так или это нет это не так. Брат, следует рассмотреть сутры, следует рассмотреть ум изнутри, хотя бы проанализировать его процессы и его омрачения, чтобы понимать хотя бы - есть ли само мироустройство или природа. В остальном все фиксации уплывают прочь. Слово и понятие религия не совсем верно, определений нет - есть методы их определяющие, путь исследования. Буддийский путь - это наука самопознавания, другие вещи, готовые и на тарелочки, на уровне религиозных спекуляций будда не делал... Удачи, в очищении ума от сложностей и костных понятий!

----------


## Андрош

Ок. не поднять ли нам сию неисчерпаемую тему...
1. Как происходит перерождение животных? В чем смысл их страдания в матертальном мире. Как они накапливают карму и отрабатывают ее?
2. Возможно ли перерождение в прошлом? В других мирах и срезах реальности?
Поехали?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Ок. не поднять ли нам сию неисчерпаемую тему...
> 1. Как происходит перерождение животных? В чем смысл их страдания в матертальном мире. Как они накапливают карму и отрабатывают ее?
> 2. Возможно ли перерождение в прошлом? В других мирах и срезах реальности?
> Поехали?


1. Так же как и других существ. Смысла в страданиях никакого нет. Ни в чьих.
2. Будда Дхарма признаёт множественность миров. Соответственно и круговорот рождений-смертей охватывает их все.

----------

Кузьмич (16.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Смысла в страданиях никакого нет. Ни в чьих.


Хорошо, тогда каков источник страданий животных? Ведь их свобода воли ограничена инстинктами поведения? И каков путь освобождения для них?

----------


## Алексей А

> Хорошо, тогда каков источник страданий животных? Ведь их свобода воли ограничена инстинктами поведения? И каков путь освобождения для них?


Источник страданий - ранее накопленная карма и полученное рождение. Освобождение в низших мирах практически невозможно, так как сложно накопить позитивную карму и обрести рождение, в котором возможно очистить ум от омрачений.
А основные омрачения присущи и животным - жажда, гнев, врожденное неведение.

----------


## Андрош

> Источник страданий - ранее накопленная карма и полученное рождение. Освобождение в низших мирах практически невозможно, так как сложно накопить позитивную карму и обрести рождение, в котором возможно очистить ум от омрачений.
> А основные омрачения присущи и животным - жажда, гнев, врожденное неведение.


Каковы же условия накопления отрицательной кармы у существа, которое руководствуется только инстинктами? И откуда у них взяться "ведению"?

----------


## Алексей А

> Каковы же условия накопления отрицательной кармы у существа, которое руководствуется только инстинктами? И откуда у них взяться "ведению"?


Ведению у них неоткуда взяться, нет умственных способностей.
Механизм накопления кармы такой же, как у людей - например животные убивают друг друга ради пропитания.
И даже если животное особо не накапливает новой кармы в силу каких то особенностей их рождения, есть вагон старой.

----------


## Андрош

> Механизм накопления кармы такой же, как у людей - например животные убивают друг друга ради пропитания.


Вы что-то путаете. Кармический механизм действует при наличии волевой направленности и свободы выбора. Или вы считаете, что у тигра есть выбор: есть бананы или мясо антилопы?

----------

Дубинин (16.06.2015), Кузьмич (16.06.2015), Лося (16.06.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Каковы же условия накопления отрицательной кармы у существа, которое руководствуется только инстинктами? И откуда у них взяться "ведению"?


Они карму только "тратят". Есть такое мнение.

----------


## Алексей А

> Вы что-то путаете. Кармический механизм действует при наличии волевой направленности и свободы выбора. Или вы считаете, что у тигра есть выбор: есть бананы или мясо антилопы?


Не знаю, откуда вы взяли идею про свободу выбора, как причину кармы.

----------


## Алексей А

> Они карму только "тратят". Есть такое мнение.


Тогда можно сделать вывод, что люди, убивающие ради пропитания, как плотоядные животные, не накапливают дурной кармы. Сомнительно.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Тогда можно сделать вывод, что люди, убивающие ради пропитания, как плотоядные животные, не накапливают дурной кармы. Сомнительно.


Накапливают, но не очень много  :Smilie: . Здесь не математика, а психология, пожалуй...

Убивающие ради пропитания (индейцы, папуасы) имели ритуалы "извинения" за. Поскольку все дело в голове - это, наверное, работало.

----------


## Алексей А

> Накапливают, но не очень много . Здесь не математика, а психология, пожалуй...
> Убивающие ради пропитания (индейцы, папуасы) имели ритуалы "извинения" за. Поскольку все дело в голове - это, наверное, работало.


Дело не только в деятеле кармы, он все таки наносит вред кому-то.
Творить дурную карму - это наносить вред. И если ты не чувствуешь вины, и всячески оправдал себя, что это изменит?

----------


## Кузьмич

> Дело не только в деятеле кармы, он все таки наносит вред кому-то.
> Творить дурную карму - это наносить вред. И если ты не чувствуешь вины, и всячески оправдал себя, что это изменит?


Все напряги в голове. В этом страшная жесть буддизма.

----------

Максим& (16.06.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> Не знаю, откуда вы взяли идею про свободу выбора, как причину кармы.


Из лекции вашего ламы Оле Нидала

----------


## Андрош

> Тогда можно сделать вывод, что люди, убивающие ради пропитания, как плотоядные животные, не накапливают дурной кармы. Сомнительно.


У вас, как у человека, может быть выбор - есть мясо или нет.  У тигра и волка такого выбора нет. Неужели такие очевидные вещи надо прояснять?

----------

Дубинин (16.06.2015)

----------


## Алексей А

> Из лекции вашего ламы Оле Нидала


Может он имел ввиду, что карма осуществляется в момент волевого усилия (когда сделан выбор, как частный случай), но это волевое усилие не обязательно будет реализовано действием.
Если дадите ссылку на ваш источник, можно будет прояснить это.

----------


## Алексей А

> У вас, как у человека, может быть выбор - есть мясо или нет.  У тигра и волка такого выбора нет. Неужели такие очевидные вещи надо прояснять?


Выбор дает возможность отказаться от определенного рода поступков. Если выбора нет, характер поступка от этого не меняется.

----------


## Дубинин

> Выбор дает возможность отказаться от определенного рода поступков. Если выбора нет, характер поступка от этого не меняется.


Меняется намерение (в учениях о карме- главный фактор). Тигр не намеревается убивать- он намеревается отобедать (он только обедает). Вот обученный морали тигр- и могущий жить на бананах- тот да- убил-бы..Иначе любой хирург с точки зрения поступка- был-бы страшным членовредителем- маньяком.

----------


## Алексей А

> Меняется намерение (в учениях о карме- главный фактор). Тигр не намеревается убивать- он намеревается отобедать (он только обедает). Вот обученный морали тигр- и могущий жить на бананах- тот да- убил-бы..Иначе любой хирург с точки зрения поступка- был-бы страшным членовредителем- маньяком.


Да, это намерение. Я писал о том, что отсутствие выбора не означает отсутствие намерения.
Основная цель может и другая, но для ее реализации часто нужно осуществить и другие намерения, не обязательно со злым умыслом.

----------


## Амир

> Ок. не поднять ли нам сию неисчерпаемую тему...
> 1. Как происходит перерождение животных? В чем смысл их страдания в матертальном мире. Как они накапливают карму и отрабатывают ее?
> 2. Возможно ли перерождение в прошлом? В других мирах и срезах реальности?
> Поехали?


1. Дело не в страдании, а в обусловленности. Т.е., куда "манит", там и перерождаемся  :Smilie: . И вполне понятно, что если "залип" на интересы животных, не возникает причин  (желания в том числе) рождения в других мирах. Соответственно и карма образовывается в результате обусловленного следования своим желаниям. Получается замкнутый круг: мы обуславливаемся желаниями - следуем по пути желаний - пораждаем всё больше причин для дальнейшего обуславливания этими желаниями. Но мир так построен, что эксплуатация желаний приводит к печальным последствиям, например наркоману нужна всё большая доза, обжора теряет здоровье, герой-любовник рано или поздно стареет, спортсмен проигрывает и т.д..... Сама жизнь ставит ЖС перед выбором: а) депрессия, смерть, не удовлетворённость или б) осознавание "ситуации" (получение опыта), что собственно и есть "отработка кармы".
2. этот вопрос не столь важен, интерес ради интереса.

----------


## Tong Po

> Хорошо, тогда каков источник страданий животных? Ведь их свобода воли ограничена инстинктами поведения? И каков путь освобождения для них?


Такой же, какой и для всех остальных. Путь - насколько я понимаю, Дхарма им недоступна, в виду неразвитости ума, потому выход один - не рождаться животным, а, родившись - "отработать" соответствующую карму и "родиться" человеком. Именно пожтому селовеческое рождение так ценно.

----------


## Tong Po

> Да, это намерение. Я писал о том, что отсутствие выбора не означает отсутствие намерения.
> Основная цель может и другая, но для ее реализации часто нужно осуществить и другие намерения, не обязательно со злым умыслом.


Выбор всегда есть - можно, в конце-концов, сдохнуть с голоду, но не убивать (это про человека, разумеется). Опять-таки, согласно Васубандху:

Карма - это ментальный импульс и действие им вызываемое.

То есть, это и побуждение и действие вместе.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Намерение - действие - результаты.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Ок. не поднять ли нам сию неисчерпаемую тему...
> 1. Как происходит перерождение животных? В чем смысл их страдания в  матертальном мире. Как они накапливают карму и отрабатывают ее?
> 2. Возможно ли перерождение в прошлом? В других мирах и срезах реальности?
> Поехали?


Животные так же карму накапливают и отрабатывают, только все попроще у них, захотел - сделал, и труднее уже на их уровне разорвать причину страдания, почти нереально. Вот видать собака или волк - карма у них такая, что обязаны быть вечно голодными и оттого злее, агрессивнее, это им еще и необходимо эволюционно. Может объедались в прошлой жизни. В чем смысл страдания? А в нем вообще есть смысл? Смысл хоть в чем-то есть? Просто существа не знают из-за неведенья как правильно жить и оттого страдают. Почему все рождаются с неведеньем, а не просветленными изначально, это вообще сложный вопрос. Видать ничего не дается само и за все знания надо платить намерением и усилием. Насчет перерождения в прошлом. Читал в одной книге, правда совсем не буддисткой, что перерождение так и происходит в любые временные отрезки, там вообще линейность времени была, будущее уже заранее известно, и прошлое тоже. Женщина выбрала себе перерождение из двух вариантов, что ей предложили наставники, более опытные сущности, которые если и перерождаются, то крайне редко. Там, где при этом пребывали их души или умы вообще времени не было. Один вариант был в теле римского солдата, другой вариант был в теле скандинавского ̶д̶о̶в̶а̶к̶и̶н̶а̶ воина. Она выбрала второй, так как там было больше свободы. Так как она относилась к молодым душам, то ей давали воплощения где нужно проявлять физическую силу и здоровье. Молодая в том плане, что там круговорот душ, пройдя весь цикл рождений они сливались с чем-то вроде светящегося божества, это божество порождало новые души в форме света, и они начинали цикл рождения заново. Это книга эзотерическая, про околосмертные переживания полученные путем регрессивного гипноза, некоторые вещи там вообще в шок погружают. Насколько соотносится с буддистским учением - это уже не ко мне вопрос.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Доброго всем!
> Друзья, надеюсь, здесь позволены вопросы от новичков?
> В частности, меня интересует разница между понятием "перерождение" в Буддизме и близким термином "перевоплощение", "реинкарнация" (в Индуизме, различных эзотерических учениях)?


Разница между буддисткой реинкрнацией и индуистской только в вопросах веры в душу, насколько мне известно.



> Если речь идет о реинкарнации, то параллельно поднимается учение о тонких телах (астральное, ментальное и пр.). Перевоплощающаяся духовная составляющая и обеспечивает сохранение идентичности и преемственность, непрерывность сознания субъекта.


Нет, сознание просто форматируется после смерти, меняет форму. Был человеком со своими заморочками о личности, с политической позицией, стал деревом и пропали все эти заморочки. 



> Насколько мне известно, в буддизме отсутствует понятие душа или дух, которые могут перевоплощаться. Что тогда обеспечивает идентичность сущности?
> Если можно, растолкуйте "на пальцах", что, собственно, перевоплощается-перерождается в буддизме? Что формирует собственно "личность"? По простому, без палийских и санскритских терминов...


Была статья на тхеревада ру, о том как происходит реинкарнация, но я потерял закладку. Там описано, что перевоплощается не душа, а читта, и общая память воплощений хранится в читтосане - континууме ума.

----------


## Игорь Ю

> Дхарма им недоступна, в виду неразвитости ума, потому выход один - не рождаться животным.


Почему недоступна? При проповеди Будды присутствовали животные и слушали его.

----------


## Андрош

> Животные так же карму накапливают и отрабатывают, только все попроще у них, захотел - сделал, и труднее уже на их уровне разорвать причину страдания, почти нереально. Вот видать собака или волк - карма у них такая, что обязаны быть вечно голодными и оттого злее, агрессивнее, это им еще и необходимо эволюционно. Может объедались в прошлой жизни.


Вот у меня кот дома живет подслеповатый, зрение потерял в раннем возрасте от неудачного лечения кошачьими врачами... Значит ли это, что у него "плохая карма"? Может, он в прошлой жизни слишком много с вожделением смотрел на молодых кошечек? Или почему тогда? какая причина у такого следствия? 




> Насчет перерождения в прошлом. Читал в одной книге, правда совсем не буддисткой, что перерождение так и происходит в любые временные отрезки


Перевоплощение возможно не только в будущем и прошлом (что редко), но и в множестве параллельных реальностей.

----------


## Андрош

> перевоплощается не душа, а читта, и общая память воплощений хранится в читтосане - континууме ума.


При этом буддисты рассказывают, что "нет необходимости плодить сущностей"  :Facepalm:

----------


## Доня

> в Дхарме говорится не только о причинах, но и об условиях - не будет подходящих условий причины в следствия не созреют. А если когда-нибудб условия появятся, то и следствия не заставят себя ждать.


Очень заинтересовала эта мысль! Только, к сожалению участника этого поста забанили вроде. Может кто поможет с теорией. В каких буддийских текстах или книгах говориться об создании условий, при которых следствия не созревают? Буду признательна!

----------


## Юй Кан

Условия для созревания кармы бывают внутренними и внешними.
Об условиях внутренних, зависящих от развитости человека и способствующих смягчению или усугублению созревания его кармических плодов, рассказывается, к примеру, в Лонапхала сутте.

----------

Доня (29.08.2015)

----------


## Доня

> Условия для созревания кармы бывают внутренними и внешними.
> Об условиях внутренних, зависящих от развитости человека и способствующих смягчению или усугублению созревания его кармических плодов, рассказывается, к примеру, в Лонапхала сутте.


скажите правильно ли я поняла сутту
 опустив все второстепенное
если на приходящее событие (людей) ты реагируешь спонтанно, не имея выбора реагировать по разному, то ты плодишь страдания, а если ты имеешь выбор КАК среагировать и делаешь его, то это и есть условия для несозревания последствий...

----------


## Доня

> скажите правильно ли я поняла сутту
>  опустив все второстепенное
> если на приходящее событие (людей) ты реагируешь спонтанно, не имея выбора реагировать по разному, то ты плодишь страдания, а если ты имеешь выбор КАК среагировать и делаешь его, то это и есть условия для несозревания последствий...


т.е. к примеру, тебя обманули - в первом случае ты можешь обидеться, в результате - твоя обида породит еще один обман или вынудит обидеть так же. И ежели ты "увидишь", что можешь обидеться, а можешь и сосредоточиться на боли от обиды, пережить и простить себя и обидчика - то это уже второй вариант в сутте. Ну это в примитивном виде.

----------


## Won Soeng

> скажите правильно ли я поняла сутту
>  опустив все второстепенное
> если на приходящее событие (людей) ты реагируешь спонтанно, не имея выбора реагировать по разному, то ты плодишь страдания, а если ты имеешь выбор КАК среагировать и делаешь его, то это и есть условия для несозревания последствий...


Если видишь жажду, которая двигает ситуацией, можешь видеть и прекращение жажды. Таким образом можешь действовать правильно (прекращая жажду, не разделяя ее на свою-чужую). Если не видишь жажду, то жажда, как необходимое условие, образует страдания.

----------

Доня (30.08.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> т.е. к примеру, тебя обманули - в первом случае ты можешь обидеться, в результате - твоя обида породит еще один обман или вынудит обидеть так же. И ежели ты "увидишь", что можешь обидеться, а можешь и сосредоточиться на боли от обиды, пережить и простить себя и обидчика - то это уже второй вариант в сутте. Ну это в примитивном виде.


В тексте Лонапхалы есть примечания, где кратко поясняется, что значит развит в уме и/или теле...
Если же попытаться передать на бытовом уровне более обстоятельно сказанное о том же в Махасаччака сутте, то можно, наверное, так...

Необходимо учиться сохранять самоконтроль/самообладание в любой ситуации, при этом со временем может (хотя не обязательно : ) накопиться опыт интуитивно-правильного реагирования (чаще всего, наверное, -- не-агрессивного, но плодотворного реагирования) на сложные внешние обстоятельства, такие как телесная боль или безосновательные, может быть, нападки; это обычная (повседневная) практика самообуздания, начиная с мелочей...

Для себя в этом смысле я выработал несколько правил:
-- не обижаться (ведь _обижать-ся_ означает _обижать-себя_ : ), сознавая, что у обижающего есть собственные внутренние основания для попыток обидеть другого; и *чтобы понять эти основания, необходимо поставить себя на его место*, на некоторое время "став им", пусть и постфактум;
-- сознавать, что если человек ведёт себя неправильно, то это, *с т.зр. сострадания, не вина его, а -- беда*; ведь если бы он понимал, что поступает неправильно и мог пусть не поступить правильно, но хотя бы сдержаться -- он бы избежал свершённого им неправильного действия, а так -- "наломал дров, пораскидав вокруг".

Тáк вот, если почти кратко. : )

В целом же принцип правильного поведения, судя по двум Вашим постам, Вы понимаете: не _цеплять-ся_ (опять же: _не цеплять-себя_) хотя бы к безрадостному, не вязнуть в нём, а стараться как можно быстрее его отпустить.
Наработке всего этого в той или иной степени помогают практики, вроде известного, наверное, и Вам сосредоточения на дыхании.

При этом во многих бытовых конфликтных ситуациях можно также переключать своё внимание с происходящего -- на внутреннее, на то же дыхание, становящееся в таких ситуациях учащённым или, наоборот, прерывистым... И наблюдать его, а то и успокаивать.

Не очень накрутил всякого? : )

----------

Балдинг (30.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (29.08.2015), Доня (30.08.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> т.е. к примеру, тебя обманули - в первом случае ты можешь обидеться, в результате - твоя обида породит еще один обман или вынудит обидеть так же. И ежели ты "увидишь", что можешь обидеться, а можешь и сосредоточиться на боли от обиды, пережить и простить себя и обидчика - то это уже второй вариант в сутте. Ну это в примитивном виде.


Имхо:
Обида - само по себе очень неприятное и болезненное переживание.  А когда за неё ещё и цепляешься, то это ведёт к ненависти, вражде - что тоже очень неприятно и болезненно.
Это даже если и не вдаваться в размышления о карме.


Дхаммапада:
3. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть не прекращается. 
4. "Он оскорбил меня, он ударил меня, он одержал верх надо мной, он обобрал меня". У тех, кто не таит в себе такие мысли, ненависть прекращается. 
http://dhamma.ru/canon/kn/dhp/dhammapada.htm#n1

----------

Доня (30.08.2015), Юй Кан (29.08.2015)

----------


## Tong Po

> Очень заинтересовала эта мысль! Только, к сожалению участника этого поста забанили вроде. Может кто поможет с теорией. В каких буддийских текстах или книгах говориться об создании условий, при которых следствия не созревают? Буду признательна!


Меня не банили. О *создании* условий не говорится. Говорится об их возникновении вследствие стечения иных причин и условий.

----------

Доня (30.08.2015)

----------


## Лагов

> Доброго всем!
> Друзья, надеюсь, здесь позволены вопросы от новичков?
> В частности, меня интересует разница между понятием "перерождение" в Буддизме и близким термином "перевоплощение", "реинкарнация" (в Индуизме, различных эзотерических учениях)?
> Если речь идет о реинкарнации, то параллельно поднимается учение о тонких телах (астральное, ментальное и пр.). Перевоплощающаяся духовная составляющая и обеспечивает сохранение идентичности и преемственность, непрерывность сознания субъекта. 
> Насколько мне известно, в буддизме отсутствует понятие душа или дух, которые могут перевоплощаться. Что тогда обеспечивает идентичность сущности?
> Если можно, растолкуйте "на пальцах", что, собственно, перевоплощается-перерождается в буддизме? Что формирует собственно "личность"? По простому, без палийских и санскритских терминов...


Если на пальцах, то так- перевоплощается то, что было за момент до того, когда вы это прочитали. Технически, можете считать, что вы перевоплощаетесь ежемоментно.

----------


## Андрош

> ..
> можете считать, что вы перевоплощаетесь ежемоментно.


И какие у меня основания так считать? Можно нафантазировать что угодно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Вам разрешили считать.

----------


## Лагов

> И какие у меня основания так считать? Можно нафантазировать что угодно.


И какие основания у вас считать, что вы это - вы? Можно нафантазировать что угодно.

----------

Фил (30.08.2015)

----------


## Андрош

> И какие основания у вас считать, что вы это - вы? Можно нафантазировать что угодно.


Если вы, смотря в зеркало, сомневаетесь, что видите там себя, то, возможно, еще не поздно к доктору. Есть такой раздел медицины, который помогает избавится от излишней склонности к фантазиям.

----------


## Фил

> Если вы, смотря в зеркало, сомневаетесь, что видите там себя, то, возможно, еще не поздно к доктору. Есть такой раздел медицины, который помогает избавится от излишней склонности к фантазиям.


И утвердить другую фантазию, которая конвенционально принята большинством и приемлема для них.
В принципе да - хотите жить в обществе - соблюдайте общие правила.

Не так давно был такой "доктор" - Торквемада, например.

----------


## Андрош

> В принципе да - хотите жить в обществе - соблюдайте общие правила.


Зачем нужны правила субъекту, который считает, что его  - нет?  :Facepalm:

----------


## Фил

> Зачем нужны правила субъекту, который считает, что его  - нет?


Кому тогда к доктору идти?

----------


## Андрош

> Кому тогда к доктору идти?


Тому, кто считает, что "его нет".  Хотя сама постановка вопроса уже делает очевидным ответ на него.

----------


## Лагов

> Если вы, смотря в зеркало, сомневаетесь, что видите там себя, то, возможно, еще не поздно к доктору.


А если не сомневаюсь, что вижу не себя, поскольку вижу отражение?



> Есть такой раздел медицины, который помогает избавится от излишней склонности к фантазиям.


И как такой раздел отвечает на интересный вопрос:




> какие основания у вас считать, что вы это - вы? Можно нафантазировать что угодно.


неужели путем путаницы отражаемого с отраженным?

----------

